# Discos completos que todo humano -todavía monguer cultural- debería conocer...



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

*Compañeros del foro que "sabeis muchísimo de música*" os llamo a reunión en este lugar para que preñéis con vuestros conocimientos las pobres mentes culturalmente monguers -y que quieren dejar de serlo, porque muchos seguirán retozando en su miseria- que habitamos el foro

Discos completos que tengan verdadero valor y que permitan fardar en cumpleaños, bodas, café en la oficina, en Burbuja (sí, en el mismo foro a la hora de dirigirnos a aquellos que nunca entrarán en los hilos más interesantes).

*DISCOS QUE OS GUSTEN Y, AL TIEMPO SEAN MUY BUENOS, IMPRESCINDIBLES (como tenéis gustos muy distintos, no se puede oír todo, ASÍ QUE ESCOGED CON SABIDURÍA).*

COMO EJEMPLO (y si os parece bien) PONED EL VÍDEO DE UNA SOLA DE LAS CANCIONES, ASÍ AHORRAMOS ESPACIO Y TODOS PODREMOS REVISAR TODOS LOS MENSAJES Y TODO LO QUE TENGÁIS QUE DECIR.

ADEMÁS, SI PODÉIS (si no, al carajo, hay cosas inexpresables) DECIDNOS QUÉ TIENEN DE BUENOS O POR QUÉ CREÉIS QUE DEBERÍAN BÁSICOS.

Las mayúsculas las uso no por agresividad sino para que, al menos, esas palabras sean leídas.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


>



Qué carita tan extraña tenía, ¿verdad?

Por cierto, ¿lo dices en serio?.


----------



## Topacio (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## SNB Superstar (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> *Compañeros del foro que "sabeis muchísimo de música*" os llamo a reunión en este lugar para que preñéis con vuestros conocimientos las pobres mentes culturalmente monguers -y que quieren dejar de serlo, porque muchos seguirán retozando en su miseria- que habitamos el foro
> 
> Discos completos que tengan verdadero valor y que permitan fardar en cumpleaños, bodas, café en la oficina, en Burbuja (sí, en el mismo foro a la hora de dirigirnos a aquellos que nunca entrarán en los hilos más interesantes).
> 
> ...



Número 1: 'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' de After Crying



Número 2: 'Surfer Rosa' de Pixies


----------



## Roquete (26 Mar 2022)

Cabronaso, te has hecho un multinick a partir del hilo de reggetón-insufrible y has venido a sabotear ¡jajajaja!

¿Eres hámster? ¿Eres el falso Altozano?...uno de ellos eres seguro, y me quieres arruinar.


----------



## Inyusto (26 Mar 2022)

Discacho!


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (26 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Qué carita tan extraña tenía, ¿verdad?
> 
> Por cierto, ¿lo dices en serio?.



si


----------



## Mephistos (26 Mar 2022)

Los dos primeros de Led Zeppelin.
Los dos primeros de Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Mar 2022)

Disintegration - The Cure

Desde "Plainsong" con las campanitas hasta "Untitled"...que atmósfera, que discazo. Rompe un poco el rollete quizás "Lullaby", pero claro, menudo videoclip histórico. Vamos, que lo tiene todo.

Pongo como ejemplo el ejercicio de hipnosis colectiva que le da nombre...


----------



## corolaria (26 Mar 2022)

Muy mal, chaval. Es imposible conocer aquello que no te interesa o no te gusta.


Seguro que hay alguna obra maestra del reguetón como género, pero sinceramente me la suda.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Mar 2022)

Otro fundamental es el Unknown Pleasures de Joy Division. A otros les podrá parecer que el indispensable es Closer, pero a mi me gusta mucho más el primero.
No falla ni una canción, es otro de esos discos que sin ser algo temático, una ópera rock o lo que sea, tienen una cierta unidad intrínseca. No pasa el tiempo por este disco.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

The Mission lo tenían todo para haber sido realmente grandes.
A este "Carved in Sand" lo que le pasó es que salió en un momento en el que había mucha, muchísima música buena. Y luego les pilló el Grunge, a ellos y a otros muchos, claro...

Del disco, es de esos que tiene el único defecto de ser demasiado corto. Les faltaba un pelín para un doble, que igual hubiera sido excesivo, así que luego sacaron otro llamado "Grains of Sand" con unas cuantas versiones...


----------



## corolaria (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Otro fundamental es el Unknown Pleasures de Joy Division. *A otros les podrá parecer que el indispensable es Closer, pero a mi me gusta mucho más el primero.*
> No falla ni una canción, es otro de esos discos que sin ser algo temático, una ópera rock o lo que sea, tienen una cierta unidad intrínseca. No pasa el tiempo por este disco.




Ambos lo son.
De cómo con tan aparentemente elemental se puede conseguir algo tan emotivo y complejo.
Podría decir lo mismo de los primeros discos de Talking Heads, Magazine, Smiths y otros tantos grupos del postpunk.

A años luz de los discos de Yes y demás grupos de instrumentistas llenos de parafernalia y caspa del momento sin fondo ni contenido alguno.


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Del Synth-Pop/Rock sin duda este...



El disco es "Vienna" y no tiene ni un tema que no sea la pollisima, pero ese es el mas relevante (que no el mas conocido). Billie Currie... el puto amo.


Para quien le vaya mas la electronica pura...



El disco es "Very Relentless", una edicion limitada de "Very" (una joya) pero en esa edicion viene un segundo disco con 6 temas de electronica pura que son memorables. He puesto ese pero los otros 5 son imprescindibles tambien.

Hay muchos mas, pero creo que con esos dos va la cosa servida.

PD: Edito para incluir un injustisimo olvido... joder... "The smallests acts of kindness" de Anne Clark tambien deberia haberlo mencionado... ese o "Hopeless Cases" de la misma Anne Clark, pero escojo "The smallest...".


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Otro que se hace demasiado corto es el "Love of Hopeless Causes" de New Model Army. Creo que dura 36 minutos o algo así...el caso es que empieza con "Here comes the War", sigue con "Fate", entonces "Living in a Rose", "White Light"...quizás "My People" pueda ser un pelín floja, pero entonces te suelta "These words", "Afternoon Song" y acaba con "Bad Old World". Apabullante (que batería!).
Lo pongo porque me dio la impresión de que a @Roquete le había gustado "I love the World" y este es, para mi, el gran disco de un auténtico grupazo...


----------



## calzonazos (27 Mar 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Discacho!



Viene hard row???


----------



## Inyusto (27 Mar 2022)

calzonazos dijo:


> Viene hard row???



No, esa es del Thickfreakness, bastante más antiguo


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Disintegration - The Cure
> 
> Desde "Plainsong" con las campanitas hasta "Untitled"...que atmósfera, que discazo. Rompe un poco el rollete quizás "Lullaby", pero claro, menudo videoclip histórico. Vamos, que lo tiene todo.
> 
> Pongo como ejemplo el ejercicio de hipnosis colectiva que le da nombre...



Demasiado "Dark" para mi gusto. A mi de Cure la que por alguna razon incomprensible mas me transporta es...



Y bueno... muchas mas, pero me gustan cuando salen un poco de ese pozo tan profundo en el que estaban durante la grabacion de Disintegration. Conozco la historia y el por que del titulo...


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Del Synth-Pop/Rock sin duda este...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Very' me de parheze huna hovra maheztra, su megor disco junto con 'Introspective' y mi bersión de personalizada 'Please', pero la de cajaron ha el no de hincluir la cara B 'Shameless'. Godida golla.

De el 'Relentless' solo me de justan 'One Thing Leads to Another' y 'Forever in Love'.

@Alia del Cuchillo soy más de el 'Closer', haún que el EP 'An Ideal for Living' y 'Unknown Pleasures' me de justan mucho. De himajínate ha el 'Closer' con 'Love Will Tear Us Apart', 'Atmosphere', 'Ceremony', 'In a Lonely Place'... heze disco de devería de aver de sido dovle.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Demasiado "Dark" para mi gusto. A mi de Cure la que por alguna razon incomprensible mas me transporta es...
> 
> 
> 
> Y bueno... muchas mas, pero me gustan cuando salen un poco de ese pozo tan profundo en el que estaban durante la grabacion de Disintegration. Conozco la historia y el por que del titulo...



Bueno, como es para dar a conocer discos que son, en cierta forma, una unidad, pongo este, porque las alternativas eran "Faith" (mi preferido de ellos) y "Pornography" (aún recuerdo el dolor de cabeza que me dejó la primera vez que lo escuché  )

Y Charlotte sí que tiene ese punto como de "transportar", de evasión, no sé...quizás con "Lament" sea con la que más me pasa eso...te sacan a otro lugar...


----------



## Behind the Mask (27 Mar 2022)

Los tres primeros de Talk Talk. En ellos disfrutaremos de la espectacular voz de Mark Hollis, de la extraordinaria calidad de los demás músicos de la banda, de unas letras muy superiores a otros grupos de su mismo palo y de una clarísima evolución en su música, del sonido synthpop new romantic del primero, al pop rock tremendamente elaborado del tercero.El segundo, It's My Life, para mi, fue el mejor aparte de uno de de los mejores discos de los 80 en su estilo, pero vamos, los tres son muy buenos. P.D. Si te gusta el grupo tanto como a mi, entonces hay que tenerlos todos, Spirit Of Eden 1988 y Laughing Stock 1991, eso si, en estos dos últimos lps el sonido cambia de una forma radical, tornándose experimental, espiritual, ambiental e incluso, jazz rock. Por ultimo el disco que saco Mark Hollis en 1998 de nombre, Mark Hollis, y de un estilo muy similar a los dos últimos de Talk Talk. No tengo tiempo para poner mas @Roquete. Buenas Noches.


Talk Talk - It's My Life

Talk Talk - Such A Shame

Talk Talk - Dum Dum Girl

Talk Talk - Today

Talk Talk - Another Word

Talk Talk - Talk Talk

Talk Talk - My Foolish Friend

Talk Talk - Living In Another World

Talk Talk - Life's What You Make It

Talk Talk - I Believe In You



Talk Talk - The Party's Over (1982)


Talk Talk - It's My Life (1984)


Talk Talk - The Colour Of Spring (1986)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> 'Very' me de parheze huna hovra maheztra, su megor disco junto con 'Introspective' y mi bersión de personalizada 'Please', pero la de cajaron ha el no de hincluir la cara B 'Shameless'. Godida golla.
> 
> De el 'Relentless' solo me de justan 'One Thing Leads to Another' y 'Forever in Love'.
> 
> @Alia del Cuchillo soy más de el 'Closer', haún que el EP 'An Ideal for Living' y 'Unknown Pleasures' me de justan mucho. De himajínate ha el 'Closer' con 'Love Will Tear Us Apart', 'Atmosphere', 'Ceremony', 'In a Lonely Place'... heze disco de devería de aver de sido dovle.



"In a lonely place" es una de las canciones más acojonantes que conozco. Y el Movement de New Order es uno de mis discos preferidos, me gusta especialmente "The Him".


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

@SNB Superstar

Salta a la vista que Roquete es una chica, como @Obiwanchernobil. Basta leerla un poco.
Por desgracia, es coñocalva al 100%. 
Juntos podemos revertir el declive de nuestra civilización.


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> 'Very' me de parheze huna hovra maheztra, su megor disco junto con 'Introspective' y mi bersión de personalizada 'Please', pero la de cajaron ha el no de hincluir la cara B 'Shameless'. Godida golla.



Quiero pensar que no eres hispanohablante porque si escribes asi a proposito tiene merito... es mas dificil casi que hacerlo bien.

Sobre PSB y su mejor disco... pues ahi anda la cosa.. entre Introspective y Very, pero si no has escuchado "Battleship Potemkin"... deberias, porque es el tercero en discordia para ese titulo. Eso si... es disco para escucharlo entero de principio a fin, no por pistas, porque tiene muchas continuidades.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "In a lonely place" es una de las canciones más acojonantes que conozco. Y el Movement de New Order es uno de mis discos preferidos, me gusta especialmente "The Him".



Si 'In a Lonely Place' te de parheze hacogonante, de hezcucha hezto. Se de caja y se de mea en The Cure y Joy Division.



Si hezo no te de hacogona lo suficiente, hezcucha hezto:



Por cierto, cuando de era goben de jravé hun disco con dos o trhez temas muy Joy Division/The Cure. Hezte hez huno de heyos (soy el que canta y toca sintetizador y piano):


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

...yo esperaba que cantases en vurvugo...no está nada, nada mal.

Lo otro parece Brian Eno pasado de tripis. Lo escucharé todo con atención...


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @SNB Superstar
> 
> Salta a la vista que Roquete es una chica, como @Obiwanchernobil. Basta leerla un poco.
> Por desgracia, es coñocalva al 100%.



Ha penas de e de leído ha Roquete, no de savría de dhezirte.



Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Juntos podemos revertir el declive de nuestra civilización.



¿Tú no de eras foyacoñocalbas, igo de la jrandísima fruta?



Busher dijo:


> Quiero pensar que no eres hispanohablante porque si escribes asi a proposito tiene merito... es mas dificil casi que hacerlo bien.
> 
> Sobre PSB y su mejor disco... pues ahi anda la cosa.. entre Introspective y Very, pero si no has escuchado "Battleship Potemkin"... deberias, porque es el tercero en discordia para ese titulo.



De e de hezcuchado todos los discos (de hincluidos los de la serie 'Disco', menos el 4) caras B y haljunos demos de los Pet Shop Boys (soy fan asta 'Fundamental'), y 'Battleship Potemkin' no me de digo mucho. Hez casi conpleta mente hinstrumental...

Por cierto, de hezcrivo en vurvugo, no en
casteyano.

Jailo HOFICIAL de el hidioma VURVUGO


----------



## Plutarko (27 Mar 2022)

....... 


Por empezar a poner algo "moderno" 

Como os ponga lo que hay que oír de música clásica antes de palmar.... No duermo



Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...yo esperaba que cantases en vurvugo...no está nada, nada mal.
> 
> Lo otro parece Brian Eno pasado de tripis. Lo escucharé todo con atención...



Haquí de tienhez el disco conpleto:

Collapsing Realities - Atrocious Forms of Happiness (2010)


----------



## Zappa (27 Mar 2022)

Wish you were here, de Pink Floyd:



Getz/Gilberto:



Las cuatro estaciones de Vivaldi:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Tú no de eras foyacoñocalbas, igo de la jrandísima fruta?



Soy coñotiriyero. El felpuderismo completo es demasiado para mi, pero os admiro y quiero ser de los vuestros.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Soy coñotiriyero. El felpuderismo completo es demasiado para mi, pero os admiro y quiero ser de los vuestros.



Si no de puedhez de hilustrar con huna himajen lo que te de justa ha ti, me temo que no de podré meterte en la Brigada Felpudera, jaminju.


----------



## Kartoffeln (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Plutarko dijo:


> Como os ponga lo que hay que oír de música clásica antes de palmar.... No duermo



Hay tiempo, en otros momentos.

Ese de Dire Straits creo que es un recopilatorio.
Como disco, yo creo que el que tienen es "Making Movies"



Los escuchaba de chaval, pero ahora me siento desconectado de ellos. Pero son un buen grupo.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Si no de puedhez de hilustrar con huna himajen lo que te de justa ha ti, me temo que no de podré meterte en la Brigada Felpudera, jaminju.



Necesitamos establecer una escala. 
El Movimiento va a crecer, se acerca un Glorioso Alzamiento Felpudero...

Bane casi habla vurvugo...


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> 'Battleship Potemkin' no me de digo mucho. Hez casi conpleta mente hinstrumental...



Es que hace mucho que PSB deberian dedicarse casi exclusivamente a lo instrumental porque ahi se manejan de puta madre y Neil Tennant hace años que perdio la voz. Siempre tuvo poca potencia, pero buena entonacion y un toque nasal caracteristico que tenia su gracia, pero hace tiempo que es mas autotune que Neil Tennant.
Siguen componiendo buena musica (aunque los dos ultimos discos... buffff) y tienen colaboraciones recientes que son la leche, pero cuando la voz se va, se ha ido y creo que es mejor asumirlo y cambiar de tercio que empecinarse en seguir en lo mismo aunque sea "haciendo trampas".

A otro de mis grupos favoritos, que tiene un vocalista que fue de lo mejorcito del panorama pop le pasa igual; Erasure. Andy Bell ya no canta ni para bodas bautizos y comuniones pero ya sabe hacer musica tambien (no aprender llevando 30 años con Vincent Clarke al lado deberia ser delito) y de tanto en tanto se sacan de la manga temas musicalmente cojonudos pero se nota que su voz esta "retocada" en estudio porque en directo simplemente NO PUEDE. Un ejemplo... un tema relativamente reciente que suena de puta madre y que no necesita la voz de Bell arreglada para seguir siendo cojonudo:


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


>



Equinoxe... otro imprescindible.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


>



Espectacular músico.






Música - Hoy cumple 85 años Arvo Pärt, quién no sepa quien es, os invito a conocerlo


Gran músico




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Equinoxe... otro imprescindible.



A mi siempre me gustó "Crises"...



PS: buscando "landing strip pubic hair" mientras escucho esto...  ...me tomo la última y a dormir.

Está claro que soy un tibio...


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> A mi siempre me gustó "Crises"...



No me llega... no se.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Espectacular músico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No me llega... no se.



Fue lo primero que escuché de él y nunca había escuchado nada en este plan. Eso pesa. Y escuchaba a Kitaro, Tangerine Dream y así...



...la verdad es que lo escucho ahora y no me dice nada, pero bueno. Recuerdos.


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


>



Relajante y hecha con buen gusto, pero a mi del palo "clasica moderna" quien mas me gusta es Preisner.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Necesitamos establecer una escala.
> El Movimiento va a crecer, se acerca un Glorioso Alzamiento Felpudero...
> 
> Bane casi habla vurvugo...



'Soy follacoñotirillas, porfa porfa méteme en la Brigada Felpudera'  



Busher dijo:


> Es que hace mucho que PSB deberian dedicarse casi exclusivamente a lo instrumental porque ahi se manejan de puta madre y Neil Tennant hace años que perdio la voz. Siempre tuvo poca potencia, pero buena entonacion y un toque nasal caracteristico que tenia su gracia, pero hace tiempo que es mas autotune que Neil Tennant.
> Siguen componiendo buena musica (aunque los dos ultimos discos... buffff) y tienen colaboraciones recientes que son la leche, pero cuando la voz se va, se ha ido y creo que es mejor asumirlo y cambiar de tercio que empecinarse en seguir en lo mismo aunque sea "haciendo trampas".
> 
> A otro de mis grupos favoritos, que tiene un vocalista que fue de lo mejorcito del panorama pop le pasa igual; Erasure. Andy Bell ya no canta ni para bodas bautizos y comuniones pero ya sabe hacer musica tambien (no aprender llevando 30 años con Vincent Clarke al lado deberia ser delito) y de tanto en tanto se sacan de la manga temas musicalmente cojonudos pero se nota que su voz esta "retocada" en estudio porque en directo simplemente NO PUEDE. Un ejemplo... un tema relativamente reciente que suena de puta madre y que no necesita la voz de Bell arreglada para seguir siendo cojonudo:



No de e de hezcuchado ninjún disco de Erasure, hasín que no de puedo de avlar.

No de creo que Neil Tennant de alla de perdido la boz. De ace hun par de haños de hezcuché el popurrí 'In the Night'/'Burn' de el dirhezto 'Inner Sanctum' y de sonava de fruta madre. De perdí casi todo hinterhez en los Pet Shop Boys tras 'Fundamental'. 'Yes', 'Elysium' y 'Electric' de tienen dos o trhez temas juenos cada huno. 'Super' hez huna hauténtica VOSTA hin salbavle (solo me de justa la bersión en bibo de 'Burn' que le de sije ha 'In the Night'). No de e de hezcuchado 'Hotspot' detenida mente. Ni fruta falta que de ace. De e de hezcuchado todas las caras B de 'Yes', 'Elysium' y 'Electric'; más VOSTA.

De creo que el dúo de devería de averse separado tras la jira de 'Fundamental'. De dan lástima dhezde 2009, y de acer música hinstrumental de dudo mucho que los de salbe. De tenjo de pendiente de hezcuchar 'The Most Incredible Thing' y 'A Man From the Future', hezo sí.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No me llega... no se.



Temazo Moonlight Shadow,


Busher dijo:


> Relajante y hecha con buen gusto, pero a mi del palo "clasica moderna" quien mas me gusta es Preisner.



Ya ni me acordaba, la trilogía de Bleu etc.
Muy bueno, sí.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Mar 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Discacho!



Acaban siendo repetitivos a morir.


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> 'Soy follacoñotirillas, porfa porfa méteme en la Brigada Felpudera'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"The most incredible thing" es 100% instrumental... no esta mal, pero no le llega al Potemkin.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> A mi siempre me gustó "Crises"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erhez hun fruto dejenerado, la Brigada Felpudera de irá ha por ti. Follaterroristaspúvicas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> 'Soy follacoñotirillas, porfa porfa méteme en la Brigada Felpudera'



No doy la talla.
Lo sé y os admiro igual. Sois el futuro.

" VOSTA hin salbavle " es acojonante que sea capaz de entender esto...


----------



## ueee3 (27 Mar 2022)

Topacio dijo:


>



Je, me he acordado de los discos de Máquina Total. En concreto, la 4, con la canción de Terminator.


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Temazo Moonlight Shadow,
> 
> Ya ni me acordaba, la trilogía de Bleu etc.
> Muy bueno, sí.



El cine es buenisimo, pero su musica es impresionante. Hay yn disco de Preisner de esa epoca que es otro imprescindible...



La "gorda" pone los putos pelos de punta... que voz tiene la hideputa.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

El compañero que ha comentado sobre Tangerine Dream, tengo algunos de sus discos setenteros, sacaron luego tropecientos para mí infumables.

Me quedo con este y Ricochet y de Fröese el Epsilon in Malaysian Pale.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> El cine es buenisimo, pero su musica es impresionante. Hay yn disco de Preisner de esa epoca que es otro imprescindible...
> 
> 
> 
> La "gorda" pone los putos pelos de punta... que voz tiene la hideputa.



Me pondré con él.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (27 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Los tres primeros de Talk Talk. En ellos apreciamos la extraordinaria voz de Mark Hollis, la extraordinaria calidad de los demás músicos de la banda, unas letras muy superiores a otros grupos de su mismo palo y la clara evolución en su música, del sonido Synthpop New Romantic del primero, al Pop Rock tremendamente elaborado del tercero. El segundo, It's My Life, para mi, fue el mejor aparte de uno de de los mejores discos de los 80 en su estilo, pero vamos, los tres son muy buenos. P.D. Si te gusta el grupo tanto como a mi, entonces hay que tenerlos todos, Spirit Of Eden 1988 y Laughing Stock 1991. No tengo tiempo para poner mas @Roquete. Buenas Noches.



seguro que fue un día divertido, qué tiempos aquellos


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Me pondré con él.



No lo lamentaras. Una joya... grabada, por decirte la curiosidad, en una mina de sal subterranea en Polonia.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> No lo lamentaras. Una joya... grabada, por decirte la curiosidad, en una mina de sal subterranea en Polonia.



Algo me suena de la época de Trecet Radio 3.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Wieliczka, hay capillas esculpidas en la mina. Merece mucho la pena verlo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No doy la talla.
> Lo sé y os admiro igual. Sois el futuro.
> 
> " VOSTA hin salbavle " es acojonante que sea capaz de entender esto...



'Bosta insalvable' en casteyano.

De hezcucha ha After Crying, igo de fruta.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - No more shall we part

Todo el disco es demoledor. Eso sí, hay que tener el humor para escucharlo. Es bajonero, bajonero...


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

Pillo sitio que mola


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Dexys Midnight Runners - Searching for the Young Soul Rebels

Un discazo, de los de subir la moral. Una vez leí que todo el disco estaba muy bien, pero que los "arreglos a lo Rocky" eran demasiado...bueno, es un disco recurrente. Después de Nick Cave entra muy bien...


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2022)

LP Assault Attack Me cuesta elegir solo una canción.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## corolaria (27 Mar 2022)

Sin ánimo de ofender, llevaís muchos posts mezclando las churras con la merinas y cada loco con su tema y a su puta bola.


----------



## Cuncas (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2022)

He puesto una al azar, porque de este grupo hay que tener TODOS los discos. Imposible elegir una sola canción o un solo disco.


----------



## 시켈 ! (27 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, llevaís muchos posts mezclando las churras con la merinas y cada loco con su tema y a su puta bola.



Claro, es lo que pasa si haces un hilo tan genérico como "los discos que todo el mundo debería conocer". 

Si quieres mezclar menos, hay hilos dedicados a los 80, al rock, tecno, etc...


----------



## Behind the Mask (27 Mar 2022)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> seguro que fue un día divertido, qué tiempos aquellos



Si, lo fue. Espero que para usted también @Ernesto o lo otro (qué tiempos aquellos) Sin duda. Saludos.

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Live at Montreux 1986)


----------



## corolaria (27 Mar 2022)

Que alguien con un mínimo de conocimiento, y ya no sólo musical, me explique qué tienen que ver Abba con Artvo Part, por ejemplo.


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Que alguien con un mínimo de conocimiento, y ya no sólo musical, me explique qué tienen que ver Abba con Artvo Part, por ejemplo.



Que unos y otro hacen o hacian musica.

A mi en este hilo me podrias leer cosas buenas de gente desde OBK hasta Bach, desde Nitzer Ebb hasta Franco Battiato, desde Dido hasta Freddie Mercury... es MUSICA y cuando suena bien y te toca el nervio de la emocion, el tema de los generos es un autoencasillamiento de lo mas absurdo, esteril y castrante.

En mi lista de reproduccion casi todo es Synth-Pop pero tambien hay techno, hay pop, hay rock, hay clasica, hay blues, hay... hay de casi todo salvo flamenco, que es una linea roja mental que no logro superar. No puedo lograr que me guste nada que suene a flamenco, pero no veo ese hecho como "coherencia" sino como una limitacion mia... y bueno... ponme algo bueno de Paco de Lucia y quiza finja que no me interesa... quiza lo finja pero contra esa guitarra es dificil.


----------



## Cuncas (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## corolaria (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Que unos y otro hacen o hacian musica.
> 
> A mi en este hilo me podrias leer cosas buenas de gente desde OBK hasta Bach, desde Nitzer Ebb hasta Franco Battiato, desde Dido hasta Freddie Mercury... es MUSICA y cuando suena bien y te toca el nervio de la emocion, el tema de los generos es un autoencasillamiento de lo mas absurdo, esteril y castrante.
> 
> En mi lista de reproduccion hay de casi todo es Synth-Pop pero hay techno, hay pop, hay rock, hay clasica, hay blues, hay... hay de casi todo salvo flamenco, que es una linea roja mental que no logro superar. No puedo lograr que me guste nada que suene a flamenco, pero no veo ese hecho como "coherencia" sino como una limitacion.




Visto así, música también hace un jilguero o una cigarra. Lo mismo que cualquier forma de lenguaje sonoro con un tiempo y un ritmo y sus variaciones. Seguro que también se puede emocionar en una tarde de verano con ello.

En términos humanos, a Clément Janequin, Bach y Messiaen le remito, caballlero.


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Música también hace un jilguero o una cigarra. Lo mismo que cualquier forma de lenguaje sonoro con un tiempo y un ritmo.
> 
> A Messiaen le remito, caballlero.



Pues si. Se puede hacer musica hasta con las uñas sobre un cristal... si se sabe hacer el resultado puede ser sorprendente.
En teoria la musica solo necesita, de forma absolutamente estricta, ritmo. Pero bueno... se suele decir que musica es la combinacion de ritmo, armonia y melodia.

PD: Leida tu edicion y el comentario de que podria emocionarme con el sonido del jilguero o la cigarra... pues POR SUPUESTO QUE SI. Me puedo emocionar con el sonido del agua de un arroyo, el del mar, el del viento, el de un ave, el de un insecto... si ese sonido no es un mero ruido y posee, aunque sea de forma sutil, un ritmo, ya puede ser considerado musica. Asi es que si... es musica el Ave Maria de Haendel y es musica la ultima de Rosalia... otra cosa es que nos guste mas o menos y el virtuosismo demostrado por uno y otra.


----------



## Cuncas (27 Mar 2022)

El último juglar español


----------



## Cuncas (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Cuncas (27 Mar 2022)

El único bluesman que sabía tocar y afinar la guitarra, y además de cantar afinado hacerlo bien.



Stravinsky en el 1:12

Y seguramente porque no vendió su alma al diablo


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "In a lonely place" es una de las canciones más acojonantes que conozco. Y el Movement de New Order es uno de mis discos preferidos, me gusta especialmente "The Him".



Ya que estabas con New Order y como curiosidad, el considerado por no poca gente uno de los mejores videos musicales de siempre. No por su espectacularidad sino todo lo contrario; por la simplicidad y pureza con la que representa lo que es una banda dandolo todo para que la cosa salga bien.


----------



## Cuncas (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Inyusto dijo:


> Discacho!



¡Ah, Lonely Boy!, muy bien.


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Muy mal, chaval. Es imposible conocer aquello que no te interesa o no te gusta.
> 
> 
> Seguro que hay alguna obra maestra del reguetón como género, pero sinceramente me la suda.



Pero , madre mía..."muy mal". A mí me encanta conocer música de otros géneros (reggetón no). Hay géneros que a uno no le gustan solo porque no les ha dado el tiempo suficente.
*
Si con el cine hubiera hecho como dices,que me hubiera conformado con lo que me gustaba o interesaba de primeras, y no hubiera atendido a recomendaciones, hubiera perdido un aprendizaje y unas experiencias increíbles.

Sé que con la música es igual. Y, además, va a haber mucha música que sí podría haberte interesado pero que no te interesaste por ella simplemente porque no la conocías.*


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Este hilo no va de "listos" si no de gente que tiene conocimiento y puede compartirlo.

*Que vosotros no queréis aprender más, bien por vosotros, pero dejad paso a los que queremos aprender porque PARA ALGUNAS PERSONAS APRENDER ES UN DISFRUTE.*


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


>



¡Mamma, mía...Gregorio Paniagua! Muchas gracias.

Voy a poner otro de él, que me encanta.

Compañeros, foreros, no dejéis de oir "Batiscafo" de Gregorio Paniagua.


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Los dos primeros de Led Zeppelin.
> Los dos primeros de Grand Funk Railroad.



@Mephistos . ¿Puedes poner los nombres de los dos primeros de Grand Fund?. He estado mirando en wikipedida y no sé si te refieres a los dos albumes de 1969 o a uno de 1969 y otro de 1970 que tienen link (vamos, que tienen página propia y deben ser más importantes que el primero)?.

¡Gracias!


----------



## -= Kracken =- (27 Mar 2022)

Dos de mis LP favoritos:





Aptos para ser escuchados de una sentada.


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> The Mission lo tenían todo para haber sido realmente grandes.
> A este "Carved in Sand" lo que le pasó es que salió en un momento en el que había mucha, muchísima música buena. Y luego les pilló el Grunge, a ellos y a otros muchos, claro...
> 
> Del disco, es de esos que tiene el único defecto de ser demasiado corto. Les faltaba un pelín para un doble, que igual hubiera sido excesivo, así que luego sacaron otro llamado "Grains of Sand" con unas cuantas versiones...



@Alia del Cuchillo . Muchas gracias por descubrirme tanta buena música, por las explicaciones, etc. 

Estoy escuchando el disco y me gusta mucho.

iu ar da bes (si no sabes inglés,o eres viejete y no te gustan las tonterías, eso significa "eres el/la mejor"). Y si sabes lo que significa, no me odies por repelente Vicente ¡jajaja!


----------



## -= Kracken =- (27 Mar 2022)

Si os gusta Suzanne Vega, su LP homónimo y el Solitude Standing son dos obras de arte bajo mi punto de vista:


----------



## -= Kracken =- (27 Mar 2022)

Dos joyitas post-punk de Belgrado. Se escuchan del tirón, suenan de lujo:


----------



## -= Kracken =- (27 Mar 2022)

En el confinamiento aproveché para descubrir nueva música. Double echo me fascinó:


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Mamma, mía...Gregorio Paniagua! Muchas gracias.
> 
> Voy a poner otro de él, que me encanta.
> 
> Compañeros, foreros, no dejéis de oir "Batiscafo" de Gregorio Paniagua.



Joer le desconocía por completo, esto está fuera de Atrium Musicae, es experimental por lo que veo.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (27 Mar 2022)

Décima víctima: Post-punk oscuro de los 80. Ideal para escuchar en días grises y lluviosos y reflexionar acerca de tu existencia:


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Joer le desconocía por completo, esto está fuera de Atrium Musicae, es experimental por lo que veo.



Sí, es experimenta. Escúchalo varias veces y seguro que te enamoras del disco.


----------



## TALEBIANO (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Del Synth-Pop/Rock sin duda este...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hay varios discos tremendos, menciónalos (y los demás) todos. Si un disco es imprescindible, debe ir en la lista (aunque sea, como has hecho, mencionándolo). Yo ya tengo todos los que has puesto en mi listado de Spotify. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Otro que se hace demasiado corto es el "Love of Hopeless Causes" de New Model Army. Creo que dura 36 minutos o algo así...el caso es que empieza con "Here comes the War", sigue con "Fate", entonces "Living in a Rose", "White Light"...quizás "My People" pueda ser un pelín floja, pero entonces te suelta "These words", "Afternoon Song" y acaba con "Bad Old World". Apabullante (que batería!).
> Lo pongo porque me dio la impresión de que a @Roquete le había gustado "I love the World" y este es, para mi, el gran disco de un auténtico grupazo...



Sí, cada vez me gustan más las canciones de este grupoque se subieron en el otro hilo. Las tengo todas seguidas (casi todas las que se pusieron) y cuando suenan las de este grupo (edito: especialmente I love the world) siempre me sorprenden.


----------



## Busher (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Si hay varios discos tremendos, menciónalos (y los demás) todos. Si un disco es imprescindible, debe ir en la lista (aunque sea, como has hecho, mencionándolo). Yo ya tengo todos los que has puesto en mi listado de Spotify. ¡Gracias!



Bueno... pues de ese mismo palo tambien hay un disco muy bueno del grupo aleman "Propaganda" pero que realmente es casi mas de Trevor Horn que de ellos (de hecho suena muchisimo a "The art of noise").
Se llama "A secret wish" y esta plagado de temas buenisimos. El mas conocido es el archiescuchado "P-Machinery", pero a mi juicio los temas "Dream within a dream" o "Dr Mabuse" son mejores.



De Depeche Mode creo que no pueden faltar dos discos... "Music for the masses" y "Violator".


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, es experimenta. Escúchalo varias veces y seguro que te enamoras del disco.



Lo he hecho un poquito por encima y veo que mete sonidos tan suyos de instrumentos medievales.

Sigo.









Artistaza.



El gran Paddy Moloney nos dejó el año pasado


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Los tres primeros de Talk Talk. En ellos apreciamos la extraordinaria voz de Mark Hollis, la extraordinaria calidad de los demás músicos de la banda, unas letras muy superiores a otros grupos de su mismo palo y la clara evolución en su música, del sonido Synthpop New Romantic del primero, al Pop Rock tremendamente elaborado del tercero. El segundo, It's My Life, para mi, fue el mejor aparte de uno de de los mejores discos de los 80 en su estilo, pero vamos, los tres son muy buenos. P.D. Si te gusta el grupo tanto como a mi, entonces hay que tenerlos todos, Spirit Of Eden 1988 y Laughing Stock 1991, eso si, en estos dos últimos Lps el sonido cambia de una forma radical, tornándose experimental, espiritual, ambiental e incluso, jazz rock. No tengo tiempo para poner mas @Roquete. Buenas Noches.
> 
> 
> Talk Talk - It's My Life
> ...



¡Hola @Behind the Mask!. ¿Es "Talk Talk" tu grupo favorito? Si es que tienes un grupo favorito.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> He puesto una al azar, porque de este grupo hay que tener TODOS los discos. Imposible elegir una sola canción o un solo disco.



Solo de e de hezcuchado su recopilatorio 'Gold' y no me de digo mucho, pero 'Dancing Queen' hez legos mi canción faborita de el disco:


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @SNB Superstar
> 
> Salta a la vista que Roquete es una chica, como @Obiwanchernobil. Basta leerla un poco.
> Por desgracia, es coñocalva al 100%.
> Juntos podemos revertir el declive de nuestra civilización.



¡jajaja!, ¿Obiwan una chica? Si siempre está diciendo barbaridades como "lefar" a no se quién.

Por el tipo de cosas que le gustan yo diría que es un chico.

Edito: por cierto, ¿qué significa "coñocalva"?.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Solo de e de hezcuchado su recopilatorio 'Gold' y no me de digo mucho, pero 'Dancing Queen' hez legos mi canción faborita de el disco:



Esas eran coñocalbas????


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Esas eran coñocalbas????



En heze bídrio la ruvita de jastava hun felpudo hun poco dhez nutrido, la morena hun felpudo 9/10.


----------



## Vorsicht (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> En heze bídrio la ruvita de jastava hun felpudo hun poco dhez nutrido, la morena hun felpudo 9/10.



Siempre me gustó mucho más Frida.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajaja!, ¿Obiwan una chica? Si siempre está diciendo barbaridades como "lefar" a no se quién.
> 
> Por el tipo de cosas que le gustan yo diría que es un chico.



De avlé durante meshez por pribado con obiwanchernobyl y te de puedo de hasejurar que de tiene más coño que la Bernarda. De ba de manolo y, hencima, lo de ace mal. Por hezo la de metí en el hijnore.


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Si 'In a Lonely Place' te de parheze hacogonante, de hezcucha hezto. Se de caja y se de mea en The Cure y Joy Division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿De verdad son tuyas las canciones? ¡Muy bien! ¡Me gustan!. ¿Eres músico en la actualidad?

NO dejes de recomendar música, que eres músico y sabes bien diferenciar lo bueno de lo facilón!


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿De verdad son tuyas las canciones? ¡Muy bien! ¡Me gustan!. ¿Eres músico en la actualidad?
> 
> NO dejes de recomendar música, que eres músico y sabes bien diferenciar lo bueno de lo facilón!



Solo 'The Bucolic Vision', las hotras dos son de After Crying. De bendería mi halma ha el demoño por ser capaz de conponer haljo la mitaz de jueno que 'A gadarai megszállott'.


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Solo 'The Bucolic Vision', las hotras dos son de After Crying. De bendería mi halma ha el demoño por ser capaz de conponer haljo la mitaz de jueno que 'A gadarai megszállott'.



Claro; tú sabes ver bien la diferencia entre lo malo, lo bueno y lo realmente bueno.

Pero tu canción es preciosa. ¿No tienes más propias?

Escucharé atentamente "a gadarai megzallot" de "After Crying" (por cierto, ¿son húngaros?)

Edito: más adelante (voy leyendo los mensajes poco a poco, he visto que ponías el álbum completo).


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Siempre me gustó mucho más Frida.



Hanthez de hentrar en ABBA de jravó barios senciyos en sueco, ha finalhez de los shezenta. Haquí de felputina, 1967:


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Pon lo que tú creas que es bueno-buenísimo, porelamordeDios.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Claro; tú sabes ver bien la diferencia entre lo malo, lo bueno y lo realmente bueno.
> 
> Pero tu canción es preciosa. ¿No tienes más propias?
> 
> Escucharé atentamente "a gadarai megzallot" de "After Crying" (por cierto, ¿son húngaros?)



Sí, de jravé hun disco cuando de era goben



Soy el que de canta y de toca piano y sintetizador.

Haquí de tienhez el disco hentero:

Collapsing Realities - Atrocious Forms of Happiness


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


>



¡Oh!, estoy contigo en todos. Dios mío, Spem in Tallium...

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


>



Y esta otra, como famosas imprescindibles:


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Relajante y hecha con buen gusto, pero a mi del palo "clasica moderna" quien mas me gusta es Preisner.



Preisner...todo lo suyo:

Requiem for my friend:


Y toda la música del "Decálogo" (un ejemplo):


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Que alguien con un mínimo de conocimiento, y ya no sólo musical, me explique qué tienen que ver Abba con Artvo Part, por ejemplo.



Que estaríamos hablando, dentro de cada género o tipo de música (o bueno, hay inclasificables) de discos que son muy buenos de principio a fin y que cualquiera, debería haber tenido la oportunidad de oir.

*Lo bueno sería en cada mensaje poner, como hizo Busher: De electrónica, De no se qué....Así quedaría más claro. Pero quédate con lo que te contestó @Busher, que es la respuesta correcta y definitiva. Ese tipo tiene la cabeza bien ordenada ¡jajaja!*


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


>



No lo conocía, muy "gostoso" como dicen por aquí. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> El único bluesman que sabía tocar y afinar la guitarra, y además de cantar afinado hacerlo bien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aportaciones gloriosas.


----------



## Bien boa (27 Mar 2022)

Puede que este muy visto, pero no tiene desperdicio y marcó la vida de los que éramos unos niños en los 70.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Bien boa dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1001907
> 
> Puede que este muy visto, pero no tiene desperdicio y marcó la vida de los que éramos unos niños en los 70.



Muy grandes y quizás las caras más hostiables de la música .


----------



## Roquete (27 Mar 2022)

Grupo: Death can Dance. Disco: The Serpent's Egg. 

Pongo, como vídeo el de la canción "The Host of Seraphim" con las imágenes del documental Baraka, para que lo disfrutéis más y os apetezca escucharlo entero.

No sé si son únicos, yo no conozco nada parecido (la música New Age suele ser mierda y esto no es exactamente música New Age, pero mucha gente intenta calzarlo ahí. Si lo son, son los mejores).


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Grupo: Death can Dance. Disco: The Serpent's Egg.
> 
> Pongo, como vídeo el de la canción "The Host of Seraphim" con las imágenes del documental Baraka, para que lo disfrutéis más y os apetezca escucharlo entero.
> 
> No sé si son únicos, yo no conozco nada parecido (la música New Age suele ser mierda y esto no es exactamente música New Age, pero mucha gente intenta calzarlo ahí. Si lo son, son los mejores).



Grande Lisa Gerrard, no puede faltar la BSO de Gladiator con Zimmer.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Quizás el último gran disco de Miguelito Campoviejo.


Creo que no se ha puesto nada de The Doors.






La hermanísima.


----------



## BTK (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## sinosuke (27 Mar 2022)

Fleetwood Mac - Rumours



Björk - Post



Karftwerk - Autobahn


----------



## Behind the Mask (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Hola @Behind the Mask!. ¿Es "Talk Talk" tu grupo favorito? Si es que tienes un grupo favorito.



Obviamente me gustan muchos más grupos, pero Talk Talk son uno de mis grupos favoritos @Roquete. Buenas Tardes.


----------



## Mephistos (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @Mephistos . ¿Puedes poner los nombres de los dos primeros de Grand Fund?. He estado mirando en wikipedida y no sé si te refieres a los dos albumes de 1969 o a uno de 1969 y otro de 1970 que tienen link (vamos, que tienen página propia y deben ser más importantes que el primero)?.
> 
> ¡Gracias!



On Time (1969)

Grand Funk (1969)



Led Zeppelin (1969)

Led Zeppelin II (1969)


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

Un grupo que ni me acuerdo cómo descubrí, carrera cortita pero sus pocos discos merecen la pena.


Vangelis y Demis Roussos siempre eternos.


----------



## barullo (27 Mar 2022)

Acaba de cumplir este mes su 40 aniversario


----------



## Behind the Mask (27 Mar 2022)

El mejor disco de Tom Petty. Pop Rock accesible y de calidad producido por Jeff Lynne (E.L.O) Este álbum está repleto de grandes canciones con extraordinarias y pegadizas melodías y buenas letras. Se puede decir que es un disco redondo y sin fisuras donde las menos buenas que no malas serian, The Apartment Song y A Mind With A Heart Of Its Own. Decir que George Harrison, Roy Orbison y Ringo Starr pusieron su granito de arena en la realización de este disco.
Es sin duda, uno de esos discos que se deberían escuchar al menos una vez forer@ @Roquete .B/N.


Tom Petty - Yer So Bad

Tom Petty - I Won't Back Down

Tom Petty - Free Fallin'

Tom Petty - A Face in the Crowd

Tom Petty - Runnin' Down a Dream



Tom Petty - Full Moon Fever (1989)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajaja!, ¿Obiwan una chica? Si siempre está diciendo barbaridades como "lefar" a no se quién.
> 
> Por el tipo de cosas que le gustan yo diría que es un chico.
> 
> Edito: por cierto, ¿qué significa "coñocalva"?.



@Obiwanchernobil son al menos 3 personas diferentes: una pizpi enfermera de guardia, un maniaco cocainómano y un obseso sexual que se alimenta de pizzas 4 quesos. Eso como poco...

"Coñocalva" es una genial aportación de @SNB Superstar para referirse al vicio de la mujer moderna de rasurarse completamente el vello púbico. Él, como líder de las Brigadas Felpuderas, lo denuncia siempre que tiene ocasión.

Y Obiwan "rocía", no lefa como haría un albañil...es un alma bella...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, cada vez me gustan más las canciones de este grupoque se subieron en el otro hilo. Las tengo todas seguidas (casi todas las que se pusieron) y cuando suenan las de este grupo (edito: especialmente I love the world) siempre me sorprenden.



A Justin le salen también canciones acústicas suavitas muy, muy buenas...esta siempre me ha gustado muchísimo (es un apasionado del mar)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Ya que estamos, el disco en solitario de Justin Sullivan (New Model Army) es redondito, redondito...
Con el increíble Danny Thompson al contrabajo (como lo hace crujir en esta canción, como la madera de un barco a la deriva...espectacular, joder)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ya que estabas con New Order y como curiosidad, el considerado por no poca gente uno de los mejores videos musicales de siempre. No por su espectacularidad sino todo lo contrario; por la simplicidad y pureza con la que representa lo que es una banda dandolo todo para que la cosa salga bien.



Con el legendario solo de sonidos de ranas en 5:44...
Siempre me he imaginado a Stephen Morris pensando en este vídeo algo así como "Aquí estoy...toco la batería de puta madre, pero voy a hacer un solo con ranas...  ". Es lo que está pensando claramente en 0:30...


----------



## Hamtel (27 Mar 2022)

Yo voy a poner los que son redondos para mí. Es dificil que todas las canciones de un álbum sean buenas. Voy a obviar Abbey Road y otros que habeis puesto ya








Mañana más


----------



## vagodesigner (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (27 Mar 2022)

Uno más


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil son al menos 3 personas diferentes: una pizpi enfermera de guardia, un maniaco cocainómano y un obseso sexual que se alimenta de pizzas 4 quesos. Eso como poco...
> 
> "Coñocalva" es una genial aportación de @SNB Superstar para referirse al vicio de la mujer moderna de rasurarse completamente el vello púbico. Él, como líder de las Brigadas Felpuderas, lo denuncia siempre que tiene ocasión.
> 
> Y Obiwan "rocía", no lefa como haría un albañil...es un alma bella...



Lamento decepcionarte, la leyenda del foro solo es un tipo normal y corriente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Sin ánimo de ofender, llevaís muchos posts mezclando las churras con la merinas y cada loco con su tema y a su puta bola.



Pero siempre pasa..."the beautiful chaos"...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lamento decepcionarte, la leyenda del foro solo es un tipo normal y corriente.



Entonces ya sois 4: el tipo normal y corriente.

Este sujeto recientemente observado, en adelante Obiwan4, no muestra la megalomanía obsesiva de los anteriores, sino que afirma ser un tipo "normal y corriente". No muestra emoción alguna al hablar de los premios al forero revelación 2022, mostrando más bien cierta apatía y melancolía. Es un Obiwan que conoce el peso de la fama, más maduro y desencantado. Sabe que en la cima se está siempre solo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Dos joyitas post-punk de Belgrado. Se escuchan del tirón, suenan de lujo:



Madre mía, estos han mamado Killing Joke sin parar...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Décima víctima: Post-punk oscuro de los 80. Ideal para escuchar en días grises y lluviosos y reflexionar acerca de tu existencia:



Tienen canciones realmente buenas. Que bien les vendría una banda tributo de esas.


----------



## Behind the Mask (27 Mar 2022)

Pionero del Synthpop, heredero del sonido Kraftwerk y a rebufo de Gary Numan (Tuweway Army) por muy poco, un año exactamente. John Foxx, el que fuera el primer cantante de Ultravox, saco en el año 1980 un Lp que es todo un clásico del Synthpop, Minimal Synthpop. Metamatic, álbum tremendamente influenciado por las novelas de ciencia ficción de J. G. Ballard en sus letras. John Foxx ya apuntaba maneras electrónicas en los lps que saco con Ultravox de 1977 a 1978, discos de los que Gary Numan era ferviente admirador. Pongo también el segundo de John Foxx, The Garden (1981) Menos robótico que el primero, es Synthpop con aires góticos influenciado como el primero por la novelas de ciencia ficción de J. G. Ballard, aquí encontraremos el tema mas conocido de John, Europe After The Rain y el temazo que da titulo al album, The Garden. Para mi es tan bueno como Metamatic.


John Foxx - Underpass

John Foxx - No One Driving

John Foxx - Touch And Go

John Foxx - Plaza

John Foxx - Underpass (Extended Version)



John Foxx - Metamatic (1980)



John Foxx - The Garden (1981)


John Foxx - Europe After The Rain

John Foxx - Dancing Like A Gun

John Foxx - Fusion/Fission

John Foxx - Walk Away

John Foxx - The Garden


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Grupo: Death can Dance. Disco: The Serpent's Egg.
> 
> Pongo, como vídeo el de la canción "The Host of Seraphim" con las imágenes del documental Baraka, para que lo disfrutéis más y os apetezca escucharlo entero.
> 
> No sé si son únicos, yo no conozco nada parecido (la música New Age suele ser mierda y esto no es exactamente música New Age, pero mucha gente intenta calzarlo ahí. Si lo son, son los mejores).



Yo de Dead Can Dance aconsejaría el Spiritchaser, es muy homogéneo, es un mundo, vaya...
La increíble "Indus" (todo el disco tiene esta atmósfera)



...aunque mi preferido siempre será el primero, pero bueno...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Grande Lisa Gerrard, no puede faltar la BSO de Gladiator con Zimmer.



Aquí de chortina, antes de DCD...



Han subido otra versión con mejor audio...


----------



## -= Kracken =- (27 Mar 2022)

El único LP en solitario que grabó Terri Nunn, vocalista de Berlín, en 1991 también creo que le salió redondo: trazas pop, pero también algo de oscuridad.


----------



## Turek (27 Mar 2022)

De cuando escuchaba a Dead can dance, lo que más me gustaba, precisamente les descubrí en la BSO de Baraka.




Y Nierika claro.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (28 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> De cuando escuchaba a Dead can dance, lo que más me gustaba, precisamente les descubrí en la BSO de Baraka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El primer LP de Dead can dance (1984) también contiene un puñado de temas muy buenos, inspirado en danzas tribales:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> De cuando escuchaba a Dead can dance, lo que más me gustaba, precisamente les descubrí en la BSO de Baraka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Sun es brutalérrima. Aion es un discazo, muy cortito. Yo jugaba al Age of Empires 2 escuchándolo y cuando llegaba Black Sun era ataque total...



...luego todo eran lamentos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> El primer LP de Dead can dance (1984) también contiene un puñado de temas muy buenos, inspirado en danzas tribales:



Y además, trae "In power..." (aquí sin Lisa, es Brendan solo)


----------



## Turek (28 Mar 2022)

Grupos con algún tema interesante.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Grupos con algún tema interesante.



Hombre, Ladytron tienen al menos un discazo, el "Velocifero"



Recomendado para salir de noche a dar una vuelta en coche. Esta canción la tengo totalmente asociada a salir del garaje...


----------



## Turek (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Black Sun es brutalérrima. Aion es un discazo, muy cortito. Yo jugaba al Age of Empires 2 escuchándolo y cuando llegaba Black Sun era ataque total...
> 
> 
> 
> ...luego todo eran lamentos.



Me da que en el post hay más de un seguidor en sus tiempos de Trecet.
Radio3 y Radio Clásica son indispensables.


----------



## perrosno (28 Mar 2022)

SUPERTRAMP "Paris"









Paris (Supertramp album) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

...y luego ves la ciudad iluminada ahí abajo escuchando "Home"


----------



## Turek (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hombre, Ladytron tienen al menos un discazo, el "Velocifero"
> 
> 
> 
> Recomendado para salir de noche a dar una vuelta en coche. Esta canción la tengo totalmente asociada a salir del garaje...



Sí, de los tres que he puesto los que más escuché en su momento.


----------



## Zbigniew (28 Mar 2022)

Roberto Carlos- Amigo y Nino Bravo- Nino Bravo


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

Desde Japón otros pioneros de la música electrónica (Synthpop) Yellow Magic Orchestra y su mejor lp a mi entender, Solid State Survivor (1979)


Yellow Magic Orchestra - Technopolis

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind The Mask

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Rydeen

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Absolute Ego Dance

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Insomnia

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind The Mask. Para mi su mejor canción.



Yellow Magic Orchestra - Solid State Survivor (1979)


----------



## melf (28 Mar 2022)

The Cult - Electric, aunque podria ser cualquiera de los 5 primeros




The Sisters of Mercy - Floodland



Y uno mas moderno que no me canso de escuchar. The Night Flight Orchestra - Amber Galactic


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2022)

Yo no concibo la vida sin Joy Division/New Order, antes de ellos mi vida a los 15 años giraba alrededor de U2 y Simple Minds de quienes hay que reivindicar también sus discos de la época New Wave, aunque luego se hayan convertido en grupos dinosaurio absurdos. Pero quiero hablar de otros discos que me entusiasman:

The House Of Love (the butterfly album), GRUPAZO DE LA HOSTIA:






Dónde podéis encontrar el Shine on":



También otro GRUPAZO son James, recomiendo como discos el "Seven" y el "Laid" :



Reivindico también el "Mellon Collie and the infinite sadness" de Smashing Pumpkins y, cómo no, esté de la Velvet Underground:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Simple Minds han hecho hace poco una gira basada en sus 5 primeros discos...como cambian los gustos, que cosas!...


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

Simple Minds - Changeling

Simple Minds - I Travel

Simple Minds - Sweat In Bullet

Simple Minds - Seeing Out The Angel

Simple Minds - Love Song

Simple Minds - In Every Heaven

Simple Minds - Glittering Prize

Simple Minds - Someone Somewhere (In Summertime)

Simple Minds - Hunter And The Hunted

Simple Minds - Promised You A Miracle
Esos Simple Minds de finales de los 70 hasta el New Gold Dream (81/82/83/84) de 1982, fueron los mejores para mi, eso si, sobre gustos los colores evidentemente. P.D. La canción Changeling, pertenece al álbum Real To Real Cacophony. La canción I Travel, pertenece al álbum Empires And Dance. La canciones Sweat In Bullet, Seeing Out The Angel y Love Song, pertenecen al álbum Sons And Fascination. La canción In Every Heaven forma parte de la la caja, Simple Minds - X5, editada en 2012 y de la versión especial de New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) editada en 2016, siendo una estupenda cara b. La canciones Glittering Prize, Someone Somewhere (In Summertime) Hunter And The Hunted y Promised You A Miracle, pertenecen al álbum New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84)


Simple Minds - Real To Real Cacophony (1979)


Simple Minds - Empires And Dance (1980)


Simple Minds - Sons And Fascination (1981)


Simple Minds - New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) (1982)

Si tuviera que elegir un disco de Simple Minds de los muchos buenos que tienen, seria New Gold Dream (81-82-83-84) (1982) Una autentica obra maestra en su genero y uno de los mejores discos de los 80, bueno de principio a fin.


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Simple Minds - Sweat In Bullet
> 
> Simple Minds - Love Song
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo, en sus primeros discos son un GRUPAZO, desde que el teclados Michael MacNeil abandona la banda tras el Street Fighting Years ya nada fue lo mismo.


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2022)

Otro discazo es el "Grand Prix" de Teenage Fanclub


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2022)

Joder es que Simple Minds eran muy muy buenos:


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder es que Simple Minds eran muy muy buenos:




Simple Minds - Theme For Great Cities

Simple Minds - Celebrate

Simple Minds - The American

Simple Minds - Big Sleep

Lo eran pero como tu has comentado antes, la baja del teclista Michael MacNeil, un genio de los teclados, y anteriormente la de Derek Forbes, uno de los grandes bajistas de los 80, pesaron y mucho. Buenas Noches.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

¿Nunca ha habido algo que no te gustara de primeras pero que de verlo o escucharlo te acabara gustando?. Es por ahí por donde voy.

Hay muchas cosas en este mundo de gusto adquirido.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

¡jjajajaja!, bueno , el hilo está para presentar esas obras, no hay obligación de martirizarse.

Estoy contigo. Yo estoy poniéndome todo en una lista de Spotify, iré escuchando y quedándome con ello o descartando. Pero, al menos, habré tenido la oportunidad de oír algunas cosas y tenerlas en el radar (también sirve, para saber de dónde vienen las músicas de otras gentes).

El otro día, un amigo escuchó algo de "The Mission", que puso @Alia del Cuchillo y me preguntó ¿esto es anterior o posterior a Héroes del Silencio? Le pareció que, tal vez, Héroes había sacado algunas cosas de ellos.

Hay una pequeña base cultural, que como guía, está muy bien tenerla. 

Para mí, una de las cosas que más detesto en casi cualquier ámbito es no contar con un "mapa" que me pueda llevar a nuevos lugares y, sobre todo, me permita tener una mirada general.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Un grupo que ni me acuerdo cómo descubrí, carrera cortita pero sus pocos discos merecen la pena.
> 
> 
> Vangelis y Demis Roussos siempre eternos.



Lo voy a escuchar todo, pero Wim Mertens es un favorito casi desde ya. ¡¡Gracias!!


Behind the Mask dijo:


> El mejor disco de Tom Petty. Pop Rock clásico accesible y de calidad producido por Jeff Lynne. Este álbum está repleto de grandes canciones con extraordinarias y pegadizas melodías y buenas letras. Se puede decir que es un disco redondo y sin fisuras donde las menos buenas que no malas serian, The Apartment Song y A Mind With A Heart Of Its Own. Decir que George Harrison, Roy Orbison y Ringo Starr pusieron su granito de arena en la realización de este disco.
> Es sin duda, uno de esos discos que se deberían escuchar al menos una vez forer@ @Roquete .B/N.
> 
> 
> ...



¡¡Ya está en mi listado!! Sigue destilando sabiduría, Behind the Mask! ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil son al menos 3 personas diferentes: una pizpi enfermera de guardia, un maniaco cocainómano y un obseso sexual que se alimenta de pizzas 4 quesos. Eso como poco...
> 
> "Coñocalva" es una genial aportación de @SNB Superstar para referirse al vicio de la mujer moderna de rasurarse completamente el vello púbico. Él, como líder de las Brigadas Felpuderas, lo denuncia siempre que tiene ocasión.
> 
> Y Obiwan "rocía", no lefa como haría un albañil...es un alma bella...



¡jajajaja!, pero @Obiwanchernobil no es una chica ¿a qué no?, ¿qué dice Pajarotto? @Pajarotto, como enemigo número 1, debes tener información privilegiada ¿quién o qué es Obiwan?


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya que estamos, el disco en solitario de Justin Sullivan (New Model Army) es redondito, redondito...
> Con el increíble Danny Thompson al contrabajo (como lo hace crujir en esta canción, como la madera de un barco a la deriva...espectacular, joder)



Dios mío...¿cuántos discos has oído en tu vida?


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Uno más



Con los tuyos voy a ir poco a poco, primero Accept, luego éste (tan suave y bonito) y luego los otros.
¡Gracias por los aportes!


----------



## Andr3ws (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pero siempre pasa..."the beautiful chaos"...



¿Cuál es el mejor disco de este grupo?.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Entonces ya sois 4: el tipo normal y corriente.
> 
> Este sujeto recientemente observado, en adelante Obiwan4, no muestra la megalomanía obsesiva de los anteriores, sino que afirma ser un tipo "normal y corriente". No muestra emoción alguna al hablar de los premios al forero revelación 2022, mostrando más bien cierta apatía y melancolía. Es un Obiwan que conoce el peso de la fama, más maduro y desencantado. Sabe que en la cima se está siempre solo.



Yo diría que es un @Obiwanchernobil al que has pillado fuera de juego ¡jajaja! Obiwan se mueve en su salsa en los hilos abiertos por él.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Aquí de chortina, antes de DCD...
> 
> 
> 
> Han subido otra versión con mejor audio...



Pero esto es increíble...¡jajajaja! (perdona que te mando 100 mensajes).


----------



## Juan Niebla (28 Mar 2022)

arcade fire - funeral


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> De cuando escuchaba a Dead can dance, lo que más me gustaba, precisamente les descubrí en la BSO de Baraka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eran, literalmente, extraordinarios.


Turek dijo:


> De cuando escuchaba a Dead can dance, lo que más me gustaba, precisamente les descubrí en la BSO de Baraka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es increíble lo bien que cantan los dos. Porque ella canta muy bien, pero la voz de él también es increíble (pongo vídeo mierdosillo de la canción Severance):


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> arcade fire - funeral



Este lo conozco bien. ¿Sabes, sabéis quienes son los referentes de este grupo?

@Alia del Cuchillo , @Behind the Mask, @fachacine , @Turek , ¿a vosotros qué os parecieron "Arcade Fire" cuando los conocisteis?. Al tener tantas referencias previas, y otros gustos, tal vez no os parecieron nada especial.


----------



## Epsilon69 (28 Mar 2022)

**********TOP 5 MEJORES DISCOS DE LA HISTORIA****************

1) LOS TORITOS



2) SMILE.DK - Petit Love *




*3) La cabra*




*4) Himno nacional de Cacalunya



5) El reno Renaldo - Vomito

*


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> **********TOP 5 MEJORES DISCOS DE LA HISTORIA****************
> 
> 1) LOS TORITOS
> 
> ...



¡Madre mía, la del "Reno Renaldo"!,¡ jajaja!


----------



## fachacine (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Este lo conozco bien. ¿Sabes, sabéis quienes son los referentes de este grupo?
> 
> @Alia del Cuchillo , @Behind the Mask, @fachacine , @Turek , ¿a vosotros qué os parecieron "Arcade Fire" cuando los conocisteis?. Al tener tantas referencias previas, y otros gustos, tal vez no os parecieron nada especial.



Qué discazo joder, apadrinados por Bowie


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Grupo: Death can Dance. Disco: The Serpent's Egg.
> 
> Pongo, como vídeo el de la canción "The Host of Seraphim" con las imágenes del documental Baraka, para que lo disfrutéis más y os apetezca escucharlo entero.
> 
> No sé si son únicos, yo no conozco nada parecido (la música New Age suele ser mierda y esto no es exactamente música New Age, pero mucha gente intenta calzarlo ahí. Si lo son, son los mejores).



Y si, son unicos porque aunque les salen imitadores, "no llegan" (es imposible encontrar una banda con un sonido tan unico, individual y cambiante, cada disco es diferente)

Es mejor Into The Laberynth. De joveno llevaba un camiseta con la portada delante y la letra de esta...



...impresa en la espalda

Y Anastasis aunque "se venda" cmo de DCD es una maravilla total de Brendan Perry

(pero vamos, que a mi todo DCD me encanta)


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Grupo: Death can Dance. Disco: The Serpent's Egg.
> 
> Pongo, como vídeo el de la canción "The Host of Seraphim" con las imágenes del documental Baraka, para que lo disfrutéis más y os apetezca escucharlo entero.
> 
> No sé si son únicos, yo no conozco nada parecido (la música New Age suele ser mierda y esto no es exactamente música New Age, pero mucha gente intenta calzarlo ahí. Si lo son, son los mejores).


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo de Dead Can Dance aconsejaría el Spiritchaser, es muy homogéneo, es un mundo, vaya...
> La increíble "Indus" (todo el disco tiene esta atmósfera)
> 
> 
> ...




demasiado "crudo" para mi (muy "punk", se nota el sello 4AD) , pero aun asi, temazos que ya apuntaban...


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Y si, son unicos porque aunque les salen imitadores, "no llegan" (es imposible encontrar una banda con un sonido tan unico, individual y cambiante, cada disco es diferente)
> 
> Es mejor Into The Laberynth. De joveno llevaba un camiseta con la portada delante y la letra de esta...
> 
> ...



¿Quién es Brendan Perry?


----------



## Turek (28 Mar 2022)

Grandísimo grupo sueco, sonido tradicional electrificado.



No pueden faltar.



De lo mejorcito en música antigua junto a Hesperión XXI y Clemencic Consort.


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Quién es Brendan Perry?



La parte masculina de DCD


----------



## otroyomismo (28 Mar 2022)

Yo sigo escuchando con muchisima frecuencia los 3 primeros discos de Camel (y el resto tambien, pero menos)


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> La parte masculina de DCD



¡jajaja!, solo me conozco el nombre de ella (y mira que debo haber visto, solo en este hilo, varias veces el nombre de él).


----------



## -= Kracken =- (28 Mar 2022)

Como bien apuntan más arriba: El último de la fila.

Poesía hecha música. La banda sonora de buena parte de mi infancia y de mi juventud. Es difícil elegir un disco como el mejor de toda su producción, ya que todos son "redondos" y son buenas desde la primera hasta la última canción.

Si me tuviera que quedar con un solo LP de EUDLF, creo que sería Astronomía razonable (1993):


----------



## Juan Niebla (28 Mar 2022)

Un grupo que me gusta mucho son los noruegos Motorpsycho


----------



## -= Kracken =- (28 Mar 2022)

Llevo un par de meses aficionado al canal de Youtube de la emisora de radio norteamericana KEXP: https://www.youtube.com/c/kexp

Traen una serie de grupos relativamente desconocidos (al menos para mi), aunque otros sí que son más famosos a nivel mundial. Llama la atención el estudio de grabación tan maravilloso que tienen y la buena labor de su ingeniero de sonido, porque todas las grabaciones suenan acojonantemente bien.

Pongo algunos descubrimientos:


----------



## BTK (28 Mar 2022)

Un clásico del indie español


----------



## SolyCalma (28 Mar 2022)

hay muchos discos muy buenos, de muchos estilos, pero puedes empezar con Tierra de Vicente Amigo para saber apreciar lo que es la guitarra española acompañada de música de instrumentos celtas.


----------



## Peor imposible (28 Mar 2022)

the river , de bruce springsteen. Mejor álbum de todos los tiempos. Imprescindible en cualquier discografia. Todos los temas son buenos. Son 20 temas. Doble álbum. Aparte, descarto más de 30 canciones para ese álbum. Tantas como para hacer un disco cuádruple. Es los años que tenia mas inspiración.


----------



## Juan Niebla (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Llevo un par de meses aficionado al canal de Youtube de la emisora de radio norteamericana KEXP: https://www.youtube.com/c/kexp
> 
> Traen una serie de grupos relativamente desconocidos (al menos para mi), aunque otros sí que son más famosos a nivel mundial. Llama la atención el estudio de grabación tan maravilloso que tienen y la buena labor de su ingeniero de sonido, porque todas las grabaciones suenan acojonantemente bien.
> 
> Pongo algunos descubrimientos:



No tiene que ver con el hilo, pero...¡muy bien!, todas las canciones que has puesto son muy majas. Gracias por el descubrimiento.



Peor imposible dijo:


> the river , de bruce springsteen. Mejor álbum de todos los tiempos. Imprescindible en cualquier discografia. Todos los temas son buenos. Son 20 temas. Doble álbum. Aparte, descarto más de 30 canciones para ese álbum. Tantas como para hacer un disco cuádruple. Es los años que tenia mas inspiración.



Un imprescindible que no he oído nunca...como tantos. ¡Incluido en mi Spotify, gracias!


----------



## -= Kracken =- (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No tiene que ver con el hilo, pero...¡muy bien!, todas las canciones que has puesto son muy majas. Gracias por el descubrimiento.
> 
> 
> Un imprescindible que no he oído nunca...como tantos. ¡Incluido en mi Spotify, gracias!



Tiene que ver con el hilo porque de ahí puedes sacar grupos con buenísimas discografías (como Crumb), pero tendrás que descubrirlos por ti mismo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Yo diría que es un @Obiwanchernobil al que has pillado fuera de juego ¡jajaja! Obiwan se mueve en su salsa en los hilos abiertos por él.




Lo que ocurre es que @Obiwanchernobil tras superar varios ataques tras la trama tarradellas ahora está realizando investigaciones de la trama mamadou en los Óscar.


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

Sensacional primer disco de The Blue Nile nacido en plena new wave en 1983. Es electrónico (Synthpop) es experimental, es pop rock, es etéreo e incluso ambiental. Como es muy cortito, mejor la versión que se edito en 2018 con caras b y remixes. P.D. recomendable también el segundo álbum, Hats (1989)


The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain

The Blue Nile - Stay

The Blue Nile - Heatwave

The Blue Nile - St. Catherine's Day

The Blue Nile - I Love This Life



The Blue Nile - A Walk Across The Rooftops (1983)


----------



## 《Judas》 (28 Mar 2022)

cuando te empiece a provocar angustia escuchar to eso que deberías conoser ponte algo vulgar como un regueton, no sea que se convierta esa tarea tuya en una perversión


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Lo voy a escuchar todo, pero Wim Mertens es un favorito casi desde ya. ¡¡Gracias!!
> 
> ¡¡Ya está en mi listado!! Sigue destilando sabiduría, Behind the Mask! ¡jajaja!



Yo nunca e dicho que sepa mucho de música, ni que sea un sabio en la materia. Algo se pero hay mucho que desconozco, bien por que cuando lo escuche, no me gusto y lo descarte, o bien porque son grupos o solistas que no e escuchado en mi puñetera vida porque no los e llegado ni a conocer. Aun así te agradezco tus palabras pero de sabio, nada de nada, solo un aficionado a ciertos estilos musicales, nada mas forer@ @Roquete. P.D. Aquí hay gente que si sabe mucho de música y músicos, e intuyo quienes son algunos de ellos, pero permíteme que no te lo diga, no estaría bien. Saludos.


The Stranglers - Waltzinblack


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Este lo conozco bien. ¿Sabes, sabéis quienes son los referentes de este grupo?
> 
> @Alia del Cuchillo , @Behind the Mask, @fachacine , @Turek , ¿a vosotros qué os parecieron "Arcade Fire" cuando los conocisteis?. Al tener tantas referencias previas, y otros gustos, tal vez no os parecieron nada especial.



Yo no sé por qué, pero no me doy cuenta de haber escuchado nada de ellos. No les he prestado nada de atención. Hay tanto que escuchar desconocido de otras épocas que los grupos modernos no me llaman mucho...es cerrazón mía, soy un poco obtuso.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero esto es increíble...¡jajajaja! (perdona que te mando 100 mensajes).



Me alegro si te gusta. Brendan Perry cuenta cuando la conoció que alucinaba de lo "avant-garde" que era Lisa...
Me gusta mucho este concierto. Es que empezar con "Persephone"...ahí toda seria...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Quién es Brendan Perry?



Dead Can Dance son Brendan Perry y Lisa Gerrard. Eran matrimonio.
Él es el compositor principal del grupo. Cuenta que lo primero que hacía lo hacía pensado para ella. Le gusta mucho Tim Buckley y tiene un par de discos en solitario. El primero, "Eye of the Hunter" es muy bonito, pero muy bajonero. "Saturday´s Child" puede que sea de lo más triste que he escuchado...



Con DCD entras enseguida a Lisa, pero a mi me gusta muchísimo su voz, sus inflexiones. Trabaja mucho también todo el tema de percusión, Medio Oriente, la World Music...y parece pelín antipático, la verdad.

Esta es del segundo, "Ark" (más parecido a DCD, quizás)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Joder es que Simple Minds eran muy muy buenos:



Se les quedó fama de grupo moñas, cuando hacían cosas tan acojonantes como esta:


----------



## Visilleras (28 Mar 2022)

Supongo que los habréis mencionado ya, pero recomendaría a Tangerine Dream, Can, y sobre todo Popol Vuh


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Nunca ha habido algo que no te gustara de primeras pero que de verlo o escucharlo te acabara gustando?. Es por ahí por donde voy.
> 
> Hay muchas cosas en este mundo de gusto adquirido.



@YoSoyTusPadress

Es que ahora escuchamos canciones descolgadas, y antes los grupos discutían no ya las canciones que entraban en el álbum, sino el orden en que iban. Hay canciones que sueltas no te dicen nada, y luego dentro del disco cobran mucho sentido. El orden de las canciones es un discurso en sí mismo.

No se me viene ningún ejemplo así...pero bueno, Interpol - Turn on the Bright Lights (¿la maldición de haberlo dejado todo dicho en el primer disco?) PDA es la primera canción que hicieron y sería muy buen arranque, creo...pero el disco empieza con "Untitled"...pues este es un disco en el que alguna canción mediocre brilla gracias al conjunto.



NYC no me diría nada por sí misma, pero entre Obstacle 1 y PDA, muy dinámicas, pues me acabó entrando muy bien...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Supongo que los habréis mencionado ya, pero recomendaría a Tangerine Dream, Can, y sobre todo Popol Vuh



Tangerine Dream sí hemos hablado algo, Can saldrán en breve...de Popol Vuh más allá de la BSO de Nosferatu y algún disco por ahí no los piloto lo que debería...


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @YoSoyTusPadress
> 
> Es que ahora escuchamos canciones descolgadas, y antes los grupos discutían no ya las canciones que entraban en el álbum, sino el orden en que iban. Hay canciones que sueltas no te dicen nada, y luego dentro del disco cobran mucho sentido. El orden de las canciones es un discurso en sí mismo.
> 
> ...



Pero bueno. Hay discos como el de Interpol (que no me acordaba de él) y no lo ponéis (edito: ya lo habías puesto, pero a mí no me había cargado).

Ese tipo de disco no debe olvidarse. Es algo que cualquiera debería oír.

*¡Hay que ponerlos todos!! Todos los que importen; un recopilatorio definitivo de las cosas que tienen un valor increíble ¡jajaja!. *


----------



## Turek (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo no sé por qué, pero no me doy cuenta de haber escuchado nada de ellos. No les he prestado nada de atención. Hay tanto que escuchar desconocido de otras épocas que los grupos modernos no me llaman mucho...es cerrazón mía, soy un poco obtuso.



Me pasa lo mismo, y eso que dedico mucho tiempo a escuchar música, no llega para tanto.
Todo lo nuevo que voy escuchando se trata de clásicos contemporáneos, Sallinen, Pärt, Takemitsu, Reich, Glass...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jjajajaja!, bueno , el hilo está para presentar esas obras, no hay obligación de martirizarse.
> 
> Estoy contigo. Yo estoy poniéndome todo en una lista de Spotify, iré escuchando y quedándome con ello o descartando. Pero, al menos, habré tenido la oportunidad de oír algunas cosas y tenerlas en el radar (también sirve, para saber de dónde vienen las músicas de otras gentes).
> 
> ...



Hombre, es que "Mar adentro" es totalmente "Missionera"...  
Luego se hicieron más rockeros, yo creo que al grupo al que más se parecen HdS es a The Cult, siguen una evolución similar...pero al principio ahí andaba el siniestrismo...hasta creo que Bunbury sacó aquel "juuu..." suyo de Moonchild, de Fields of the Nephilim (que a su vez...bueno, una chorrada sin más...lo pensaba con 16 años y discutía con los amigos)

Es en 4:03, pijadas con los amigos. "Tío, estos pollos escuchan a Fields, que sí, que sí...mira, mira" Y escuchábamos música y discutíamos, como aquí...


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> Supongo que los habréis mencionado ya, pero recomendaría a Tangerine Dream, Can, y sobre todo Popol Vuh



¿Puedes poner los discos definitivos de cada uno de ellos?. Sus discos redondos. Tangerine Dream tiene un montón y no sé qué escoger.


----------



## chortinator (28 Mar 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


>




La mejor escena de torrente, la mejor pelicula de la saga


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @YoSoyTusPadress
> 
> Es que ahora escuchamos canciones descolgadas, y antes los grupos discutían no ya las canciones que entraban en el álbum, sino el orden en que iban. Hay canciones que sueltas no te dicen nada, y luego dentro del disco cobran mucho sentido. El orden de las canciones es un discurso en sí mismo.
> 
> ...



¿Qué me ocurre en el cerebro que a mí esa canción me encanta por sí sola y a tí no te dice nada?


Behind the Mask dijo:


> Sensacional primer disco de The Blue Nile nacido en plena new wave en 1983. Es electrónico (Synthpop) es experimental, es pop rock, es etéreo e incluso ambiental. Como es muy cortito, mejor la versión que se edito en 2018 con caras b y remixes. P.D. recomendable también el segundo álbum, Hats (1989)
> 
> 
> The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
> ...



¡Oh!, muy bien. Esto demuestra que te estás guardando cosas increíbles.

Canta parecido a Bowie, ¿cuál de los dos empezó a cantar así? (me gusta mucho esa forma de cantar -la forma de usar la voz-).


----------



## Turek (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner los discos definitivos de cada uno de ellos?. Sus discos redondos. Tangerine Dream tiene un montón y no sé qué escoger.



Yo de ahí lo que más conozco es a TD y su fundador Froese.
Los otros he escuchado muy poco, cuando pillaba los cd's en la biblioteca de mi ciudad 

De TD como he dicho los discos de los 70, cuando añadieron el secuenciador, si no recuerdo mal de la mano de Peter Baumann.
Phaedra, Rubycon, Ricochet y Stratosfear.
De Froese en solitario Epsilon in Malaysian pale.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Yo nunca e dicho que sepa mucho de música, ni que sea un sabio en la materia. Algo se pero hay mucho que desconozco, bien por que cuando lo escuche, no me gusto y lo descarte, o bien porque son grupos o solistas que no e escuchado en mi puñetera vida porque no los e llegado ni a conocer. Aun así te agradezco tus palabras pero de sabio, nada de nada, solo un aficionado a ciertos estilos musicales, nada mas forer@ @Roquete. P.D. Aquí hay gente que si sabe mucho de música y músicos, e intuyo quienes son algunos de ellos, pero permíteme que no te lo diga, no estaría bien. Saludos.
> 
> 
> The Stranglers - Waltzinblack



Bueno, de lo que tú sabes (claro que no puedes saber todo), sabes un montón. Cada uno puede dar lo que tiene y sabe.
Además, eres amable y muy dispuesto (seguro que has sufrido mucho por amor en tu vida).


----------



## Conan76 (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Dead Can Dance son Brendan Perry y Lisa Gerrard. Eran matrimonio.
> Él es el compositor principal del grupo. Cuenta que lo primero que hacía lo hacía pensado para ella. Le gusta mucho Tim Buckley y tiene un par de discos en solitario. El primero, "Eye of the Hunter" es muy bonito, pero muy bajonero. "Saturday´s Child" puede que sea de lo más triste que he escuchado...
> 
> 
> ...



Estos dos van a ser de mis favoritos. Voy a repetirme con lo de la voz para decir algo distinto: la voz de ella es una barbaridad, pero la de él es tan verdadera, tan sólida.
No me extraña que fueran matrimonio, debían admirarse mutuamente sin límites.


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, de lo que tú sabes (claro que no puedes saber todo), sabes un montón. Cada uno puede dar lo que tiene y sabe.
> Además, eres amable y muy dispuesto (seguro que has sufrido mucho por amor en tu vida).




Camilo Sesto - Todo por nada

Danny Daniel - Por el amor de una mujer

Braulio - En bancarrota


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el mejor disco de este grupo?.



No sé si el mejor, pero yo me quedo con el primero. Soy muy de primeros discos de la gente, la verdad...
La intro de "India"...



Blacks/Radio/Chaos (¿la mejor del disco?)



Imitation of Christ 



Pulse



Un discazo, vaya. Si además te gusta la voz del cantante la mitad que a mi, ya nunca apearás este disco.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Pongo este disco, que, creo es el mejor de la carrera de este chico, por si alguien quisiera escucharlo.

Como dijo alguien por ahí, música hipotensa...pero muy bonita. Es un disco dedicado a la muerte de la madre el artista, que tenía esquizofrenia y nunca cuidó realmente de ellos.

Disco: Carrie and Lowell. Canción: Fourth of July


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

-= Kracken =- dijo:


> Llevo un par de meses aficionado al canal de Youtube de la emisora de radio norteamericana KEXP: https://www.youtube.com/c/kexp
> 
> Traen una serie de grupos relativamente desconocidos (al menos para mi), aunque otros sí que son más famosos a nivel mundial. Llama la atención el estudio de grabación tan maravilloso que tienen y la buena labor de su ingeniero de sonido, porque todas las grabaciones suenan acojonantemente bien.
> 
> Pongo algunos descubrimientos:



Yo también le pego a KEXP. Te encuentras cosas muy, muy decentes.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Qué me ocurre en el cerebro que a mí esa canción me encanta por sí sola y a tí no te dice nada?
> 
> ¡Oh!, muy bien. Esto demuestra que te estás guardando cosas increíbles.
> 
> Canta parecido a Bowie, ¿cuál de los dos empezó a cantar así? (me gusta mucho esa forma de cantar -la forma de usar la voz-).



Que Obstacle1 me parece acojonante y todo lo que venga detrás queda eclipsado. Vuelvo a ponerla... 

De Tangerine Dream casi prefiero escuchar otras opiniones, no los controlo mucho. Lo mismo con Can y Popol Vuh, seguro que alguien anda por ahí que los tenga bien masticados...


----------



## -= Kracken =- (28 Mar 2022)

Este directo de Portishead hace que estés con los sentimientos a flor de piel durante su escucha. Absolutamente todos los temas merecen la pena. Larga vida al trip-hop!

Una jodida obra maestra que gana muchísimo en directo, con el acompañamiento de la orquesta.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

The Horrors - Primary Colors

Que sorpresón esta gente. El primero no estaba mal, tenía su aquel...y entonces sacan este discazo. Y siguen sacando muy buena música. "Sea within a sea" es una de las canciones más acojonantes que he escuchado. Se le perdona el "parecido" 
con "Mother Sky" (...la especia debe fluir...)


----------



## Juan Niebla (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> cuando te empiece a provocar angustia escuchar to eso que deberías conoser ponte algo vulgar como un regueton, no sea que se convierta esa tarea tuya en una perversión



Cuando quiero algo más facilón, tengo opciones
:


----------



## Juan Niebla (28 Mar 2022)

conocí a New Order antes que a Joy division

esto lo siguiente que sacaron tras la muerte de Ian Curtis ya como New Order


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> conocí a New Order antes que a Joy division
> 
> esto lo siguiente que sacaron tras la muerte de Ian Curtis ya como New Order



Como yo. 
Movement fue lo primero que escuché de ellos. Le tengo mucho cariño a ese disco. Te comprabas el CD y era una caja de plástico y la portada en papelito. 15 ó 18 €, y se quejaban de la piratería.


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Oh!, muy bien. Esto demuestra que te estás guardando cosas increíbles.
> 
> Canta parecido a Bowie, ¿cuál de los dos empezó a cantar así? (me gusta mucho esa forma de cantar -la forma de usar la voz-).



(Canta parecido a Bowie) Estas obsesionad@ con Bowie @Roquete, eso es que te gusta mas que mucho ¿cuál de los dos empezó a cantar así? Cuando me entere no te preocupes que te lo diré. (me gusta mucho esa forma de cantar -la forma de usar la voz-). A mi también. Toma un poco de Bowie para saciar tu mono chavalín/a.


David Bowie - Fashion 

David Bowie - China Girl


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

Para mi es su mejor álbum, new wave, pop rock con incursiones en otros géneros y Steppin' Out. Joe Jackson/Night And Day.


Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out

Joe Jackson - Breaking Us In Two

Joe Jackson - A Slow Song

Joe Jackson - Another World

Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out (Single Version)



Joe Jackson - Night And Day (1982)


----------



## Juan Niebla (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Como yo.
> Movement fue lo primero que escuché de ellos. Le tengo mucho cariño a ese disco. Te comprabas el CD y era una caja de plástico y la portada en papelito. 15 ó 18 €, y se quejaban de la piratería.



yo tengo el lp con la funda de cartón


----------



## Juan Niebla (28 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> (Canta parecido a Bowie) Estas obsesionad@ con Bowie @Roquete, eso es que te gusta mas que mucho ¿cuál de los dos empezó a cantar así? Cuando me entere no te preocupes que te lo diré. (me gusta mucho esa forma de cantar -la forma de usar la voz-). A mi también. Toma un poco de Bowie para saciar tu mono chavalín/a.
> 
> 
> David Bowie - Fashion
> ...



Siento una admiración infinita por Bowie sobretodo al enterarme que el último disco lo grabo cuando ya se estaba muriendo, nadie nunca ha hecho eso, grabarse en la agonia de la vida, narrar la propia agonia como hizo él.


----------



## Roquete (28 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> (Canta parecido a Bowie) Estas obsesionad@ con Bowie @Roquete, eso es que te gusta mas que mucho ¿cuál de los dos empezó a cantar así? Cuando me entere no te preocupes que te lo diré. (me gusta mucho esa forma de cantar -la forma de usar la voz-). A mi también. Toma un poco de Bowie para saciar tu mono chavalín/a.
> 
> 
> David Bowie - Fashion
> ...



Es lógico, en mis primeros años de vida escuché "Blue Jean" sin parar y me encantaba.

MIra, te voy a poner una pieza donde el uso de su voz me chifla.

Lo de las voces de los ingleses no tiene nombre; hoy he escuchado la voz de Sting, de pasada, y he pensado ¡otra, se me había olvidado!. 

Cantan muy bien. Pero es que si los oyes hablar, muchos ingleses verás que usan la voz poniéndola muy "abajo" -por así decirlo- y les da un toque masculino muy bonito.

Incluso Boris Johnson (el presidente de UK, sí, de éste no pongo ejemplo), con esa pinta de bobo que tiene, cuando lo oyes hablar te cambia la perspectiva porque la voz es muy bonita.

La canción es muy facililla, de la película "Dentro del Laberinto". Escúchala hasta el minuto 1.26 (bueno, si quieres, entera, pero no hay mucho más que oir)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Juan Niebla dijo:


> yo tengo el lp con la funda de cartón



Las portadas, algunas auténticas obras de arte, se disfrutan mucho más en ese formato. 
Fue el gran bajón del CD, las portadas se quedaron en postales. El otro día en ECI vi mucho vinilo, parece un retorno un poco artificial, tirando de nostalgia, pero es que los que aún compramos discos crecimos con el vinilo...


----------



## Behind the Mask (28 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es lógico, en mis primeros años de vida escuché "Blue Jean" sin parar y me encantaba.
> 
> MIra, te voy a poner una pieza donde el uso de su voz me chifla.
> 
> ...




The Associates - Party Fears Two

Ian Dury and The Blockheads - Reasons To Be Cheerful, Pt. 3

La verdad es que muchos cantantes ingleses tienen voces extraordinarias pero dime, la de Billy y Ian que te parecen? Respecto a Boris Johnson, tendré que escucharle algún día en directo jajajaja. La canción la e escuchado entera, buena canción y creo que entiendo mas o menos lo que me quieres decir @Roquete. Una de mis favoritas de su primera etapa, año 1970. Gracias y Saludos.


David Bowie - All The Madmen


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> The Associates - Party Fears Two
> 
> Ian Dury and The Blockheads – Reasons To Be Cheerful, Pt. 3
> 
> ...



Billy creo que tiene ese tipo de voz "baja" pero tiene también muchos "altos" (de los que abusa un poco); el color de la voz no es muy especial, pero el rango sí.
La de Ian...me he ido a escucharla en otra canción "Sex, drugs and Rock n Roll" (porque en la que has puesto, hablaba más que cantaba) y, sí, es una de esas voces "bajas" que suenan tan bien (algo entre Joe Strummer y David Bowie).

Me ha gustado mucho la de Bowie. La etapa que no me gusta de Bowie es en la que, muy al principio, cantaba unas cancioncitas que no sabría decir de qué estilo son.

Edito: hasta la próxima. Voy a dormir.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Mar 2022)

Folladiscos = subnormalazos.

Os tragais.los tracks de rellenazo y aún decís qué según el orden son más digeribles  que putisimos retrasados dios


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

Keen K feat. Kinky Roland - Touch Me

Dime @Covid Bryant ¿Te gusta esta canción? Se que si, por lo tanto eres un follamusica, aunque aquí siempre vengas con la mascara de troll malote de pacotilla. Tu no eres Gréndel y lo sabes, así que fóllate mas música como esta y se feliz.


----------



## fachacine (29 Mar 2022)

Bowie es un artistazo, un genio, tiene tantos estilos musicales que apabulla, y por cierto, uno de los hombres mejor peinados de la historia de la música (no homo). De esta canción nunca se habla pero me encanta:



Qué clase tenía el hijodeputa, qué tristeza sentí el día de su muerte, como si se terminará mi juventud ...


----------



## fachacine (29 Mar 2022)

Que no se nos olviden estos 2 discazos:


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Bowie es un artistazo, un genio, tiene tantos estilos musicales que apabulla, y por cierto, uno de los hombres mejor peinados de la historia de la música (no homo). De esta canción nunca se habla pero me encanta:
> 
> 
> 
> Qué clase tenía el hijodeputa, qué tristeza sentí el día de su muerte, como si se terminará mi juventud ...




David Bowie - Blue Jean

David Bowie - Loving The Alien

Por eso le llamaron el camaleón, por la cantidad de estilos musicales que toco y a los que se adapto perfectamente, respecto a su peinado, a algunos les parecería un bien peinado y a otros a lo mejor no tanto. El caso es que fue un gran artista. 
Buenas Noches @fachacine.


----------



## Spem in alium (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Keen K feat. Kinky Roland - Touch Me
> 
> Dime @Covid Bryant. Te gusta esta canción?



Quien es Covid Bryant mask? Eh! A mi si me gusta brother loko, pero me gustan mas estas dos.


----------



## melf (29 Mar 2022)

The Stone Roses - The Stone Roses



Fever Ray - Fever Ray



Esclarecidos - Esclarecidos 2, aunque podria ser cualquiera.


----------



## corolaria (29 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> *Que unos y otro hacen o hacian musica.*
> 
> A mi en este hilo me podrias leer cosas buenas de gente desde OBK hasta Bach, desde Nitzer Ebb hasta Franco Battiato, desde Dido hasta Freddie Mercury... es MUSICA y cuando suena bien y te toca el nervio de la emocion, el tema de los generos es un autoencasillamiento de lo mas absurdo, esteril y castrante.
> 
> En mi lista de reproduccion casi todo es Synth-Pop pero tambien hay techno, hay pop, hay rock, hay clasica, hay blues, hay... hay de casi todo salvo flamenco, que es una linea roja mental que no logro superar. No puedo lograr que me guste nada que suene a flamenco, pero no veo ese hecho como "coherencia" sino como una limitacion mia... y bueno... ponme algo bueno de Paco de Lucia y quiza finja que no me interesa... quiza lo finja pero contra esa guitarra es dificil.




Música hacían Enrique y Ana, Georgie Dann, Kingafrica o los Payasos de la Tele, no te jode. Y cualquier charanga de pueblo o de carnaval aún mejor.

También Marcial Lafuente Estefanía, Ruiz Zafón, Corín Tellado o María Dueñas escribían o escriben "novelas", y a nadie con un mínimo de cultura que no esté subvencionada se le ocurre ponerles al mismo nivel y menos compararles con gente que ha escrito y escribe de verdad, no para paletos y charos sin saber con qué vaciar su visa y su tiempo en el Corte Inglés.

Que aquí cada uno ha venido a hablar de su libro, pues me parece estupendo.

Pero meter en el mismo saco todo, como que no.
Y si se hace es para sacar algo novedoso e interesante. Pero para eso hace falta talento. Mucho talento.
Entre la basura también es posible encontrar cosas de valor, ciertamente. Pero antes hay que limpiarlas bien.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Sensacional primer disco de The Blue Nile nacido en plena new wave en 1983. Es electrónico (Synthpop) es experimental, es pop rock, es etéreo e incluso ambiental. Como es muy cortito, mejor la versión que se edito en 2018 con caras b y remixes. P.D. recomendable también el segundo álbum, Hats (1989)
> 
> 
> The Blue Nile - Tinseltown In The Rain
> ...




No los conoci en su momento (buneo, los conocia pero no los escuchaba, en aquella epoca solo tiraba de neoprog - Marillion, IQ, Pendragon, etc, etc - y prog clasico) pero los redescubri a posteriori gracias aun cover de Craig Armtrong:



curiosamente cantado por el propio Buchanan de Blue Nile:



Todo el Space Between Us de Craig Armstrong es una pasada. Es probable que lo hayais escuchado enterito repartido entre multiples bandas sonoras (son "reworkings" del propio Craig Armstrong y covers de otros autores)


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Yo de ahí lo que más conozco es a TD y su fundador Froese.
> Los otros he escuchado muy poco, cuando pillaba los cd's en la biblioteca de mi ciudad
> 
> De TD como he dicho los discos de los 70, cuando añadieron el secuenciador, si no recuerdo mal de la mano de Peter Baumann.
> ...



Añado el Tangram y el Force Majeure

Vamos los setenteros saltandose los primeros que son bastante "durillos" (los que "no tenian secuencias")


----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dave Bowman (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Como yo.
> Movement fue lo primero que escuché de ellos. Le tengo mucho cariño a ese disco. Te comprabas el CD y era una caja de plástico y la portada en papelito. 15 ó 18 €, y se quejaban de la piratería.



Las reediciones dejan mucho que desear.

De ese disco concretamente existen 122 ediciones.


----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dave Bowman (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Dave Bowman (29 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


>



Muy bueno el punk in drublic. Para mi el So long and thank you for all the shoes siempre será mi disco fetiche de nofx. Grandes tiempos de skate y desvanes.


----------



## -= Kracken =- (29 Mar 2022)

Dejo por aquí Show, el directo de The Cure de 1993, también apto para escuchar del tirón ya que todos sus temas son excelentes.

Lo habré escuchado más de 1000 veces sin exagerar. Fundí la casette y me tuve que pasar al CD, que no se gastaba con el uso 

Con este disco me enganché al grupo, aunque todo lo que sacaron después fue de discutible calidad.



También el directo "París" de 1992 es digno de escucharse de una sentada:


----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Busher (29 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Música hacían Enrique y Ana, Georgie Dann, Kingafrica o los Payasos de la Tele, no te jode. Y cualquier charanga de pueblo o de carnaval aún mejor.
> 
> También Marcial Lafuente Estefanía, Ruiz Zafón, Corín Tellado o María Dueñas escribían o escriben "novelas", y a nadie con un mínimo de cultura que no esté subvencionada se le ocurre ponerles al mismo nivel y menos compararles con gente que ha escrito y escribe de verdad, no para paletos y charos sin saber con qué vaciar su visa y su tiempo en el Corte Inglés.
> 
> ...



Esa es tu opinion... una opinion mas que aunque para mi no tenga valor alguno, sin duda para ti tiene muchisimo.
En aplicacion de tu criterio yo deberia querer tu opinion fuera de este hilo por no valer nada... pero como aplico mi criterio de no despreciar de forma absoluta y absolutista las cosas que valoro en poco o nada, pues por mi parte bienvenida sea aqui tu opinion.
Ahora si quieres puedes hacer tu lo mismo con los gustos musicales ajenos... o no... realmente es intrascendente.


----------



## Mephistos (29 Mar 2022)

Esto es un poco raro pero te puede interesar: Hay una banda inglesa llamada Royal Blood compuesta por un bajista y un batería, punto y final, cero guitarras. El truco está en que el bajista es un puto crack, toca bastante bien, tiene como veinte pedales, con los que va cambiando el sonido, aparte que tiene el bajo conectado a un cable con la señal partida en dos, una va para un ampli de bajo y la otra va para un ampli de guitarra, por lo tanto es como si tocase bajo y guitarra a la vez. Pues bien, su disco homónimo de 2014 es la puta polla, todas las canciones son buenas prácticamente.

Mira aquí te paso un directo, para que veas que no hay trampa ni cartón:


------
Canciones buenas de ese disco:



EDITO: Una muy buena que casi se me pasa "Figure It Out":


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Música hacían Enrique y Ana, Georgie Dann, Kingafrica o los Payasos de la Tele, no te jode. Y cualquier charanga de pueblo o de carnaval aún mejor.
> 
> También Marcial Lafuente Estefanía, Ruiz Zafón, Corín Tellado o María Dueñas escribían o escriben "novelas", y a nadie con un mínimo de cultura que no esté subvencionada se le ocurre ponerles al mismo nivel y menos compararles con gente que ha escrito y escribe de verdad, no para paletos y charos sin saber con qué vaciar su visa y su tiempo en el Corte Inglés.
> 
> ...



Bueno, el hilo no va de meter basura (si alguien la mete, poco podemos hacer). Se trata de buscar discos que dentro de su estilo son una maravilla y a los que se debería dar una oportunidad.

Philipp Glass, The Cure, Camel, Talk Talk, Iron Maiden, Anne Clark, etc...han puesto de todo, y, creo, que en todos los casos son buenos discos de cada tipo de música. 

Enrique y Ana, Georgie Dann, etc. hacían música pero no creo que sea una música digna de conocer. No te van a hacer aprender nada nuevo ni a sentir algo distinto (bueno...yo diría que Georgie Dann saca algo especial, una melancolía asquerosita por la calidad nefasta de sus composiciones¡jajaja!).

Fíjate que los sentimientos (al menos a mí me ocurre) de tristeza o melancolía (o directamente depresión ¡jajaja!) que evocan The Cure, Satie, Dead Can Dance son distintos. 
Por qué perderse el conocer que uno tiene distintos tipos de tristeza, o ánimo, o alegría. Por qué no descubrir la emoción en distintas formas.

Porque todos estos artistas, que son buenos, tienen realmente algo que decir y que expresar.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No los conoci en su momento (buneo, los conocia pero no los escuchaba, en aquella epoca solo tiraba de neoprog - Marillion, IQ, Pendragon, etc, etc - y prog clasico) pero los redescubri a posteriori gracias aun cover de Craig Armtrong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apuntado.


Esflinter dijo:


>



Muy bien. Estos, que parecen obvios, tienen que estar aquí (a mí me vienen muy bien porque en su día no les hice ni puto caso). ¡Gracias!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Mar 2022)

Topacio dijo:


>



Entre este y el de campeones se me está ocurriendo una maldad 

Pillar vídeos de pedorras bailando en tiktok y cambiarles la música infrahumana del original por los pitufos maquineros, canciones de series infantiles de los 80/90,... y similar 

Lo mismo hasta lo peto en redes sociales


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


>



Buenísimo. Qué odio les cogí a partir de Unforgiven II (el disco "Metallica") (cuando vi el vídeo con la vieja no me lo creía).


----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Entre este y el de campeones se me está ocurriendo una maldad
> 
> Pillar vídeos de pedorras bailando en tiktok y cambiarles la música infrahumana del original por los pitufos maquineros, canciones de series infantiles de los 80/90,... y similar
> 
> Lo mismo hasta lo peto en redes sociales



Si haces eso y sigues haciendo tus imágenes del gimnasio con famosos (lo que hiciste con lo de Abascal -creo que fuiste tú- fue una obra maestra; no sé de dónde narices sacaste tantos accesorios) podrías hacerte rico en las redes en vez de, como me dice un amigo, seguir aquí regalándole dinero a Calópez.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Esflinter dijo:


>



Limp Bizkit, solo lo conozco de nombre. Se parece a Rage against...¿estoy en lo cierto? ¿cuál de los dos sería mejor según tu opinión?


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> Esto es un poco raro pero te puede interesar: Hay una banda inglesa llamada Royal Blood compuesta por un bajista y un batería, punto y final, cero guitarras. El truco está en que el bajista es un puto crack, toca bastante bien, tiene como veinte pedales, con los que va cambiando el sonido, aparte que tiene el bajo conectado a un cable con la señal partida en dos, una va para un ampli de bajo y la otra va para un ampli de guitarra, por lo tanto es como si tocase bajo y guitarra a la vez. Pues bien, su disco homónimo de 2014 es la puta polla, todas las canciones son buenas prácticamente.
> 
> Mira aquí te paso un directo, para que veas que no hay trampa ni cartón:
> 
> ...



Apuntado. Así, de primeras, parecen muy buenos y disfrutables. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Esflinter (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Limp Bizkit, solo lo conozco de nombre. Se parece a Rage against...¿estoy en lo cierto? ¿cuál de los dos sería mejor según tu opinión?



RATM sin la menor duda, no tienen demasiado que ver, aunque ese disco de limp bizkit fue icónico (a pesar de lo que digan los haters)


----------



## Busher (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, el hilo no va de meter basura (si alguien la mete, poco podemos hacer). Se trata de buscar discos que dentro de su estilo son una maravilla y a los que se debería dar una oportunidad.
> 
> Philipp Glass, The Cure, Camel, Talk Talk, Iron Maiden, Anne Clark, etc...han puesto de todo, y, creo, que en todos los casos son buenos discos de cada tipo de música.
> 
> ...



La cuestion es que cuando se abre un hilo en un foro publico y abierto como este, se sabe que habra quien entre "de buena fe" tratando de seguir el hilo de forma "ortodoxa", quien entre a trolear y quien simplemente exprese opiniones y/o gustos "dificiles de entender" por la mayoria... y NO PASA NADA mientras no se insulte ni se falte al respeto ni se trate de reventar el hilo.
Atenderenos a lo que nos guste o interese e ignoraremos lo que no... y YA ESTA.

Lo de entrar indignandose porque "se comparan" (nadie ha comparado nada...) cosas de muy diferentes categorias a nivel de complejidad, dificultad y/u originalidad, a mi juicio sobra. Ya somos mayorcitos para separar el grano de la paja y obviamente nadie va a entender que se esta calificando por igual a Georgie Dann que a Wagner... pero es que si me voy a las fiestas del pueblo a beber cerveza y desfasar un poco, prefiero escuchar a la banda "Melodias" haciendo una mala version de "La barbacoa" mientras la jamona de turno mueve las tetas en el escenario que a un cuarteto de cuerda tocando virtuosamente musica de camara.

La cuestion es que si nos ponemls puretas en exceso y ponemos el filtro tan alto como parece que querria el forero que tanto se queja, de los discos mencionados en este hilo quedan dos o tres y va a tomar por pulo todo el pop, rock, electronica, folk... en ese plan queda la clasica y si me apuras el jazz... y con solo eso la vida seria MUY ABURRIDA.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> La cuestion es que cuando se abre un hilo en un foro publico y abierto como este, se sabe que habra quien entre "de buena fe" tratando de seguir el hilo de forma "ortodoxa", quien entre a trolear y quien simplemente exprese opiniones y/o gustos "dificiles de entender" por la mayoria... y NO PASA NADA mientras no se insulte ni se falte al respeto ni se trate de reventar el hilo.
> Atenderenos a lo que nos guste o interese e ignoraremos lo que no... y YA ESTA.
> 
> Lo de entrar indignandose porque "se comparan" (nadie ha comparado nada...) cosas de muy diferentes categorias a nivel de complejidad, dificultad y/u originalidad, a mi juicio sobra. Ya somos mayorcitos para separar el grano de la paja y obviamente nadie va a entender que se esta calificando por igual a Georgie Dann que a Wagner... pero es que si me voy a las fiestas del pueblo a beber cerveza y desfasar un poco, prefiero escuchar a la banda "Melodias" haciendo una mala version de "La barbacoa" mientras la jamona de turno mueve las tetas en el escenario que a un cuarteto de cuerda tocando virtuosamente musica de camara.
> ...



Sí, tienes razón. Yo creo que falla más el formato del foro, que hace que uno se vuelva loquito.

El único veto (que tampoco lo hay, porque no tenemos limitadas las páginas) sería no poner cosas que sean muy mierdosillas (¿verdad que dentro del mundo de la música electrónica están los "buenos artistas" y otros que son una mala copia?).

Es decir, si un artista merece tener la oportunidad de ser escuchado y descubierto, que se ponga.

Ahora estoy escuchando el de "Vitalic", que ni remotamente sería uno de los "100 discos a rescatar si Putin acaba con el mundo mañana", pero que me está encantando. 
Dentro de ese estilo de música es bueno y muy disfrutón.

Y, por cierto, a mí me gustan (mientras no sean demasiados y hagan difícil seguir lo que se pone) incluso los mensajes de cierta coña o los que se pierden un poco en otros temas. El hilo está para aprender y para divertirse.


----------



## Turek (29 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Añado el Tangram y el Force Majeure
> 
> Vamos los setenteros saltandose los primeros que son bastante "durillos" (los que "no tenian secuencias")



Gracias, se me habían pasado, en cd también tengo Encore y Cyclone, aunque me parecen más flojos.
Los discos primitivos, Zeit, etc ya les he escuchado de mayorcito y la verdad que me gustan, en cambio los modernos...


----------



## Turek (29 Mar 2022)

Añado a estos artistas, creo que de lo mejorcito en lo suyo, de algunos solo conozco temas muy concretos que creo que hay que destacar.



Una versión impresionante.





Denez Prigent, si no lo conoce estoy casi convencido que le encantará al op.


----------



## Busher (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, tienes razón. Yo creo que falla más el formato del foro, que hace que uno se vuelva loquito.
> 
> El único veto (que tampoco lo hay, porque no tenemos limitadas las páginas) sería no poner cosas que sean muy mierdosillas (¿verdad que dentro del mundo de la música electrónica están los "buenos artistas" y otros que son una mala copia?).
> 
> ...



Vitalic es un tio de flashes... escuchas Poison Lips, Waiting for the stars, Second lifes y dos o tres mas y suena de puta madre (con muchas inspiraciones obvias pero suena de puta madre), pero no he conseguido escuchar un disco suyo entero en la vida. Hay muchos asi... gente que de tanto en tanto saca un conejo de la chistera pero despues pasan años hasta el siguiente conejo.
A Daft Punk le pasaba igual.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Vitalic es un tio de flashes... escuchas Poison Lips, Waiting for the stars, second lifes y dos o tres mas y suena de puta madre (con muchas inspiraciones obvias pero suena de puta madre), pero no he cl seguido escuchar un disco suyo entero en la vida. Hay muchos asi... genge que de tanto en tanto saca un conejo de la chistera pero despues pasan años hasta el siguiente conejo.



Sí, suele ser lo que más abunda (es lo más fácil, tener 1 o 2 éxitos). Yo diría que a los músicos verdaderamente buenos (no digo genios, si no gente que sabe de verdad de música) les ocurre menos porque cualquier cosa que tocan, al menos, tiene esa calidad artesana de alguien que sabe exactamente qué hace.

Edito: eso que dices de inspiraciones obvias...afortunado tú que sabes verlo porque has escuchado suficiente, yo no tengo ni idea. Tal vez cuando escuche más...o en otra vida ¡jajaja!


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Al final os ha quedado un jilo DPM!


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Al final os ha quedado un jilo DPM!



Muchas gracias por dar ánimos a los contribuidores, así se animan a poner más y más, que seguro que tienen mucho más bajo la chistera.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Añado a estos artistas, creo que de lo mejorcito en lo suyo, de algunos solo conozco temas muy concretos que creo que hay que destacar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Me gusta! ¿De dónde es Denez?

Edito: me ha saltado esta canción que es un maravilla, de un disco más reciente (o bien de un recopilatorio):


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Muchas gracias por dar ánimos a los contribuidores, así se animan a poner más y más, que seguro que tienen mucho más bajo la chistera.



Yo lamento no participar, pero estoy muy vago.


----------



## Turek (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Me gusta! ¿De dónde es Denez?



Francés, creo que Rennes, canta en bretón la mayoría.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Yo lamento no participar, pero estoy muy vago.



Bueno, a lo mejor más adelante; no vayas a morir sin legar tus conocimientos ¡jajaja!


----------



## Busher (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, suele ser lo que más abunda (es lo más fácil, tener 1 o 2 éxitos). Yo diría que a los músicos verdaderamente buenos (no digo genios, si no gente que sabe de verdad de música) les ocurre menos porque cualquier cosa que tocan, al menos, tiene esa calidad artesana de alguien que sabe exactamente qué hace.
> 
> Edito: eso que dices de inspiraciones obvias...afortunado tú que sabes verlo porque has escuchado suficiente, yo no tengo ni idea. Tal vez cuando escuche más...o en otra vida ¡jajaja!



Escucha Waiting for the Stars y Fade to grey...
Peo oye... que si escuchas "The bad Touch" (Bloodhound Bang) e "In the night (Pet shop boys) lo mismo... y con "Indestructible" de Robyn y esto de Pet shop boys... otra vez igual y mucho mas descarado.





Un puto corta y pega... y la de PSB es muy anterior, por si las dudas.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Escucha Waiting for the Stars y Fade to grey...
> Peo oye... que si escuchas "The bad Touch" (Bloodhound Bang) e "In the night (Pet shop boys) lo mismo... y con "Indestructible" de Robyn y esto de Pet shop boys... otra vez igual y mucho mas descarado.
> 
> 
> ...



Es verdad que al pasar esa canción me sonó a "Fade to grey". Es como si cogieran varias e hicieran un pastiche. 

¿Puede ser que en el mundo de la música "electrónica" mainstream es donde más se haga esto?. Porque muchas canciones famosas de música de este estilo suenan a otras del pasado.
Claro, muchas canciones de PSB que el público desconoce dan para robo y para construir un éxito. Y, encima, sin que nadie reconozca la valía de la original porque nunca la escucharán.


----------



## Busher (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es verdad que al pasar esa canción me sonó a "Fade to grey". Es como si cogieran varias e hicieran un pastiche.
> 
> ¿Puede ser que en el mundo de la música "electrónica" mainstream es donde más se haga esto?. Porque muchas canciones famosas de música de este estilo suenan a otras del pasado.
> Claro, muchas canciones de PSB que el público desconoce dan para robo y para construir un éxito. Y, encima, sin que nadie reconozca la valía de la original porque nunca la escucharán.



En la electronica y en todas la musicas populares pasa igual. Igual que en himalayismo nadie a va a coronar ya un ochomil virgen y a lo mas que puede aspirar es a ascenderlo ppr una via nueva, en la musica pop y rock nadie va a inventar nada 100% nuevo. Todo esta hecho hace tiempo... ya solo queda ir mezclando ingredientes para sacar cosas nuevas con retales viejos.
Y ojo... que no pasa nada, qu es lo que hay. Pioneros puros solo pueden ser unos pocos, muy pocos. En la electronica... Kraftwerk, Jarre, Moroder, Ware y muy pocos mas. El resto quedan como alumnos mas o menos aventajados y algunos superan al.maestro, pero sin ser pioneros.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Es que el mundo de la música electrónica...copiar, editar, pegar...es casi su propia esencia. A mi es algo que me gusta, porque es evidente que todo el mundo empieza copiando. Es como se aprende, y con muchísimo talento, a lo mejor haces algo "nuevo" (relativamente)

Estos son serbios, Sixth June ,pena que canten en inglés. Este primer disco lo escuché muchísimo, luego sacaron alguno más pero les perdí el rastro. Esta canción, "Not you", la escuchaba mucho conduciendo por la Meseta del Hambre al amanecer (entraba a trabajar a las 7) Era el mejor momento del día...(salía a las otras 7)



Y "Fade", que abre el disco...techno oscurote de ese que entra enseguida...



El disco completo..."Everytime"


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Una versión impresionante.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...ultural-deberia-conocer.1732372/post-39940715



Aqui la muchacha cantando un tema de Craig Armstrong (el ultimo video del post)






Discos completos que todo humano -todavía monguer cultural- debería conocer...







www.burbuja.info





Y , por añadir algo mas, el Song To The Siren, version Dead Can Dance


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que el mundo de la música electrónica...copiar, editar, pegar...es casi su propia esencia. A mi es algo que me gusta, porque es evidente que todo el mundo empieza copiando. Es como se aprende, y con muchísimo talento, a lo mejor haces algo "nuevo" (relativamente)
> 
> Estos son serbios, Sixth June ,pena que canten en inglés. Este primer disco lo escuché muchísimo, luego sacaron alguno más pero les perdí el rastro. Esta canción, "Not you", la escuchaba mucho conduciendo por la Meseta del Hambre al amanecer (entraba a trabajar a las 7) Era el mejor momento del día...
> 
> ...



Sí, tienes toda la razón. Y no solo en música, primero se copia, se aprende a hacer lo mejor que se ha hecho hasta el momento, y luego puede saltar la chispa de " a lo mejor esto estaría mejor de esta otra forma".
La ¿meseta de hambre?¿Fuiste P.sh.?


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Aqui la muchacha cantando un tema de Craig Armstrong (el ultimo video del post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¡Vaya!, la versión de DCD...¡está en Spotify, ya la tengo agarrada!¡jajaja!


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

Es verdad que esta mas sobado que la pipa de un indio, pero hay que ponerlo. Alphaville - Forever Young (1984) Su mejor Lp y uno de los mejores discos de Synthpop que nos dieron los 80. No hace mucho se edito en cd, una versión especial donde vienen las caras b, maxis, remixes y versiones demo.


Alphaville - Big In Japan (Remix 1988)

Alphaville - Forever Young (Version Lenta/Album Version)

Alphaville - Sounds Like A Melody

Alphaville - Jet Set

Alphaville - A Victory of Love

Alphaville - Lies

Alphaville - Fallen Angel

Alphaville - Golden Feeling

Alphaville - Seeds

Alphaville - Forever Young (Special Dance Version)



Alphaville - Forever Young (1984)


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Es verdad que esta mas sobado que la pipa de un indio, pero hay que ponerlo. Alphaville - Forever Young (1984) Su mejor Lp y uno de los mejores discos de Synthpop que nos dieron los 80. No hace mucho se edito en cd, una versión especial donde vienen las caras b, maxis, remixes y versiones demo.
> 
> 
> Alphaville - Big In Japan (Remix 88)
> ...



Me lo voy a poner en Spotify ya mismo porque solo conozco las dos canciones famosas.


----------



## bloody_sunday (29 Mar 2022)

No se si lo han puesto ya pero me suda la polla ... records imprescindible...


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, Dead Can Dance en Barcelona el 30 de mayo de este año


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Aqui la muchacha cantando un tema de Craig Armstrong (el ultimo video del post)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la de Tim Buckley es intocable...creo que Héroes del Silencio empezaban los conciertos con ella. No lo sé porque nunca fui fan de ellos...manías tontas.

Igual ya se puso, pero es que da igual...nunca me cansaré de ver esto...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, tienes toda la razón. Y no solo en música, primero se copia, se aprende a hacer lo mejor que se ha hecho hasta el momento, y luego puede saltar la chispa de " a lo mejor esto estaría mejor de esta otra forma".
> La ¿meseta de hambre?¿Fuiste P.sh.?



"Meseta del Hambre" es un burbujismo para referirse a Castilla, más o menos...(en realidad Álava, pero es que aquello es Castilla claramente...  )

No sé qué es P.sh....


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

bloody_sunday dijo:


> No se si lo han puesto ya pero me suda la polla ... records imprescindible...



No estaban. ¿Ese disco, "en tu recto",es buen representante de lo mejor de la banda, tanto lo más obvio como lo menos obvio?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Es verdad que esta mas sobado que la pipa de un indio, pero hay que ponerlo. Alphaville - Forever Young (1984) Su mejor Lp y uno de los mejores discos de Synthpop que nos dieron los 80. No hace mucho se edito en cd, una versión especial donde vienen las caras b, maxis, remixes y versiones demo.



De crío me gustaba mucho la chica de este videoclip. Ahora veo que lo de cara de oler mierda (resting bitch face, que dicen los piratas) viene de lejos...
El vídeo siempre me recordó al de "Wild Boys" de Duran Duran, serán los andamios, las banderas, los 80´s...

Era una mini-película...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por cierto, Dead Can Dance en Barcelona el 30 de mayo de este año



Nunca los he visto en directo y es uno de los pocos grupos que me harían apartar el culo del sofá...habrá que estar atentos.


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

Herb Alpert - Rise (1979) Quizá no sea su mejor disco, aunque para mi es un disco mas que bueno, jazz, funk, soul, disco, de la mano del señor Alpert y su trompeta. Recomendable.


Herb Alpert - Rise

Herb Alpert - Rotation

Herb Alpert - Street Life

Herb Alpert - Love Is

Herb Alpert - Rotation




Herb Alpert - Rise (1979)


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Meseta del Hambre" es un burbujismo para referirse a Castilla, más o menos...(en realidad Álava, pero es que aquello es Castilla claramente...  )
> 
> No sé qué es P.sh....



Entonces no eres tú. Es que he buscado en DuckDuckgo "meseta del hambre" y me ha salido un hilo de Burbuja en el que un forero llamado que llamando no se qué Pasha hablaba de ella.

Pero si es de uso común, y no has reconocido las letras, mi imperio elucubraciones se desmorona ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por cierto, Dead Can Dance en Barcelona el 30 de mayo de este año



¡Hay que verlos en directo antes de que se mueran! 
Yo lo intenté con Battiato (sí, me encanta Battiato, no me importa el "qué pensaréis" ¡jajaja! ) pero se me murió antes de poder escucharlo cantar en directo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Entonces no eres tú. Es que he buscado en DuckDuckgo "meseta del hambre" y me ha salido un hilo de Burbuja en el que un forero llamado que llamando no se qué Pasha hablaba de ella.
> 
> Pero si es de uso común, y no has reconocido las letras, mi imperio elucubraciones se desmorona ¡jajaja!



Yo no tengo multis


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Son 22 páginas ya, así que podemos ir cayendo en obsesiones recurrentes...

Japan, joder, Japan...¿pero esta gente de dónde salió?

MICK KARN...acojonantísimo músico,....eleven...

Lo normal sería poner el "Tin Drum", pero quizás "Quiet Life" sea un paso más fácil para entrarles...y trae "In Vogue"


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

De Katatonia conozco el Night is the new day (2009). ¿Ese es de los que dices que ya no molan?. 

¿Es el album que indicas mejor que éste? 

Me gusta muchísimo cómo se "expresa-canta" el cantante.

Tiene una canción que en su versión en música electrónica, (¡jajaja!, sí, hablamos de góticos y me quedo con la versión electrónica...pero que está en su disco) que es una de mis canciones favoritas de los últimos tiempos (ya la puse en otro hilo, pero la pongo aquí para que la escuches, si te apetece).


Ostras, y acabo de descubrir este otro remix que está muy bien:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2s2ohLuHXsg

SEGURO QUE HAS ENTRADO PARA DAR A CONOCER A TU AMIGO (pongo mayúsculas -no son gritos-por si solo te interesa esta parte ¡jajaja!). NO PASA NADA Y TE PERDONAMOS SI ES ASÍ, PORQUE EL DISCO DE KATATONIA TIENE MUY BUENA PINTA.

Y TAMBIÉN PORQUE DAN GANAS DE VER LO DE TU AMIGO, PERO PON BIEN EL ENLACE, QUE NO FUNCIONA.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Así empieza el "Tin Drum"...te deja...


----------



## Busher (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que el mundo de la música electrónica...copiar, editar, pegar...es casi su propia esencia. A mi es algo que me gusta, porque es evidente que todo el mundo empieza copiando. Es como se aprende, y con muchísimo talento, a lo mejor haces algo "nuevo" (relativamente)
> 
> Estos son serbios, Sixth June ,pena que canten en inglés. Este primer disco lo escuché muchísimo, luego sacaron alguno más pero les perdí el rastro. Esta canción, "Not you", la escuchaba mucho conduciendo por la Meseta del Hambre al amanecer (entraba a trabajar a las 7) Era el mejor momento del día...(salía a las otras 7)
> 
> ...



Suenan a Human League de los inicios, con Martyn Ware al mando. Tambien hay toques de los olvidables Cetu Javu. Interesante


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Son 22 páginas ya, así que podemos ir cayendo en obsesiones recurrentes...
> 
> Japan, joder, Japan...¿pero esta gente de dónde salió?
> 
> ...



Me lo he apuntado. Esta música es de la que considero "difícil". ¿Es porque soy monguer?.

¿Te gustó desde el principio? ¿Cómo puede alguien ser tan adulto, tan hecho que sepa escuchar esto de primeras y sepa que es bueno?. ¿Eres músico, es por eso? ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo no tengo multis



Yo tampoco.


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

Gary Numan - The Pleasure Principle (1979). Pionero del Synthpop/rock, Gary Numan fue uno de los padres de dicho movimiento, siendo de gran influencia para grupos que vinieron después. Este para mi fue su mejor álbum.


Gary Numan - Cars

Gary Numan - Metal

Gary Numan - Complex

Gary Numan - On Broadway

Gary Numan - Films

Gary Numan - M.E.



Gary Numan - The Pleasure Principle (1979)

Tubeway Army - Replicas (1979) Grupo del que formaba parte Gary Numan y que fueron pioneros en un nuevo estilo de música llamado Synthpop/rock. Había mas grupos que también empezaban a experimentar con ese nuevo estilo de música, Ultravox, John Foxx, The Human League, OMD, YMO, etc, pero este grupo y este álbum, al igual que el anterior de Gary, The Pleasure Principle, fueron fundamentales para esa nueva forma de hacer música llamada Synthpop/rock.


Tubeway Army - Are 'Friends' Electric?

Tubeway Army - Me, I Disconnect From You

Tubeway Army - We Have A Technical

Tubeway Army - Down In The Park



Tubeway Army - Replicas (1979)


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Perdona, ta vez no me va bien a mí.

Tu amigo ¿no es famoso? (yo no podría saberlo porque no es mi estilo de música; intento escuchar lo que me decís que es "lo mejor" de este tipo de estilos para conocerlo, pero sé poquérrimo). 

El disco es de 1996 y parece ser absolutamente profesional y bueno ¿cómo podría no haber triunfado siendo que Mago de Oz está suelto por ahí?¡jajaja! (perdóname si te gusta Mago de Oz; y perdona, que sé que no es siquiera el mismo estilo, pero no podía evitar meterme con ellos).

Lo único que no me ha gustado de la canción de tu amigo (ay!, no me odies...que pareces muy amable y no quiero "perderte" en el hilo) es la voz suelta ¿sabes a qué me refiero?. Una segunda voz más aguda.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Kilimt 1918 entra muy fácil. Me gusta mucho. Gracias por la recomendación.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Me lo he apuntado. Esta música es de la que considero "difícil". ¿Es porque soy monguer?.
> 
> ¿Te gustó desde el principio? ¿Cómo puede alguien ser tan adulto, tan hecho que sepa escuchar esto de primeras y sepa que es bueno?. ¿Eres músico, es por eso? ¡jajaja!



Lo recuerdo perfectamente. 

"Tin Drum" es un disco muy famoso, en realidad. Cayó, me lo puse...y lo quité. "Art of Parties" se llama esa mierda...joder, que no me lo saco de la cabeza, no me lo saco...y venga otra vez...y hasta hoy. 

Es verdad que de aquella le daba a los porros, para que negarlo.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Herb Alpert - Rise (1979) Quizá no sea su mejor disco, aunque para mi es un disco mas que bueno, jazz, funk, soul, disco, de la mano del señor Alpert y su trompeta. Recomendable.
> 
> 
> Herb Alpert - Rise
> ...



Apuntado. Por cierto, busqué Help Albert y no encontraba nada ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Lo recuerdo perfectamente.
> 
> "Tin Drum" es un disco muy famoso, en realidad. Cayó, me lo puse...y lo quité. "Art of Parties" se llama esa mierda...joder, que no me lo saco de la cabeza, no me lo saco...y venga otra vez...y hasta hoy.
> 
> Es verdad que de aquella le daba a los porros, para que negarlo.



Pero...es que yo creo que hay un buen montón de música que sin droga la gente no llegaría realmente a escucharla. 

Es decir, que te pone en un estado en el que puedes estar escuchándolo de verdad (y yo no he tomado porros, pero he visto mucha gente emporrada y me he fijado el estado mental plácido y tranquilo en el que están -o viven, porque muchos viven en él ¡jajaja!).

De todas formas, siento tu envidia de tu capacidad de escuchar algo tan complejo y que lo disfrutes como yo disfruto la melodía más simplona y fácil que te puedas imaginar.

Eso solo me ocurre con el cine, y solo después de haber pasado tiempo poniéndole los subtítulos en sala a películas infumables (es decir, que me prepararon para que luego lo difícil bueno resultara un placer).

Tal vez, contigo, y otras personas, haya ocurrido lo mismo. Que habéis escuchado tanto (y algunas cosas tan mierdas) que enseguida vuestro oído sabe ver lo bueno de primeras.


----------



## Busher (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Es verdad que esta mas sobado que la pipa de un indio, pero hay que ponerlo. Alphaville - Forever Young (1984) Su mejor Lp y uno de los mejores discos de Synthpop que nos dieron los 80. No hace mucho se edito en cd, una versión especial donde vienen las caras b, maxis, remixes y versiones demo.
> 
> 
> Alphaville - Big In Japan (Remix 88)
> ...



Escucha el "Prostitute" o el "Salvation". Muy buenos.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> En la electronica y en todas la musicas populares pasa igual. Igual que en himalayismo nadie a va a coronar ya un ochomil virgen y a lo mas que puede aspirar es a ascenderlo ppr una via nueva, en la musica pop y rock nadie va a inventar nada 100% nuevo. Todo esta hecho hace tiempo... ya solo queda ir mezclando ingredientes para sacar cosas nuevas con retales viejos.
> Y ojo... que no pasa nada, qu es lo que hay. Pioneros puros solo pueden ser unos pocos, muy pocos. En la electronica... Kraftwerk, Jarre, Moroder, Ware y muy pocos mas. El resto quedan como alumnos mas o menos aventajados y algunos superan al.maestro, pero sin ser pioneros.



Y fijándonos sólo en la armonía, está todo hecho desde la edad media y renacimiento, con algunas aportaciones de Bach, Beethoven, y ya sí los contemporáneos, y un poquirritín el jazz. En pop y rock, NADIE ha aportado nada. Hablo exclusivamente de la armonía, que es lo que más afecta psicológicamente.


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

Cambian de estilo a partir de este disco que citas?

Asi en doom/death melodico/gothic (no son generos que domine mucho y a nivel de etiquetas en estos generos me pierdo):





Pongo ambos porque me parecen redondos en su totalidad, al igual que el Gothic kabbalah de Therion



y ya puestos:






en este ultimo el pasote de Dreaming Light en su version video (bruuuutal)



el que se emocione con esto no merece vivir 

De postre, el Distant Satellites con The Lost Song (la part 2 es otra maravilla)


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Y fijándonos sólo en la armonía, está todo hecho desde la edad media y renacimiento, con algunas aportaciones de Bach, Beethoven, y ya sí los contemporáneos, y un poquirritín el jazz. En pop y rock, NADIE ha aportado nada. Hablo exclusivamente de la armonía, que es lo que más afecta psicológicamente.



NO ME DESPRECIES, ALLÁ VOY.. ¿qué es la armonía? ¡jajajaja!


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

En realidad es un recopilatorio de algunos de los primeros trabajos de Japan, salió en 1981, Japan : Assemblage. Esta muy bien, pero si conseguís la versión que viene con bonus tracks y dos videoclips, mucho mejor.


Japan - Adolescent Sex

Japan - Life in Tokyo

Japan - Suburban Berlin

Japan - All Tomorrow's Parties

Japan - European Son

P.D. De Mick Karn yo hable y mucho, en anteriores vidas aquí. Solo diré que es uno de los mejores bajistas de la historia, es fácil encontrar buenos bajistas, pero que lo hagan sonar de la manera que lo hacia Mick, yo no encontrado ninguno.



Japan - Assemblage (1981)


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Escucha el "Prostitute" o el "Salvation". Muy buenos.



Gracias @Busher. E visto que te gusta el Synthpop/rock. Siendo los tiempos que son coincidir con alguien en algo, se agradece. Por que te digo esto, pues porque a mi también me gusta el Synthpop/rock. Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> NO ME DESPRECIES, ALLÁ VOY.. ¿qué es la armonía? ¡jajajaja!



BRV-TAL  (que honestidad...)

Lo voy a intentar...

Ritmo: en horizontal, el tiempo...patrones rítmicos...dum tak dum tak
Melodía: en horizontal, un sucesión de notas haciendo una...melodía.
Armonía: en vertical, al mismo tiempo, la relación entre varias notas que suenan a la vez.

No sé si habrá quedado muy monguer como tú dices...


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> En realidad es un recopilatorio de algunos de los primeros trabajos de Japan, salió en 1981, Japan - Assemblage. Esta bien sobre todo la versión que viene con remixes, maxis y dos videoclips.
> 
> 
> Japan - Adolescent Sex
> ...



A tí también te encanta este grupo, ¿también te entró desde el primer momento?

El sonido es complejo, yo no sé por dónde agarrarlo. Le daré la oportunidad, pero tal vez no llegue a "comprenderlo" nunca.


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> A tí también te encanta este grupo, ¿también te entró desde el primer momento?
> 
> El sonido es complejo, yo no sé por dónde agarrarlo. Le daré la oportunidad, pero tal vez no llegue a "comprenderlo" nunca.



(A tí también te encanta este grupo) Si pero no tanto como a Alia, hay algunas canciones que no me entran. ¿también te entró desde el primer momento? No, fueron canciones como, Quiet Life, Adolescent Sex, Life in Tokyo y Visions Of China las que me engancharon a algunos de sus Lps. Mick Karn también tiene la culpa de mi interés pues no solo a tocado para Japan, lo ha hecho también para otros grupos.


Roberto Carlos - La Distancia

Mick Karn - Sensitive. Versión en ingles de Mick Karn del tema de Roberto Carlos, La Distancia. Sobre gustos los colores.


David Sylvian & Mick Karn - When Love Walks In


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

Curioso , a mi me interesan mas en sus "segundas etapas". parecen "mas domesticados". Aunque el Amok te lo compro (y probablemente el Down). Tambien los ultimos. El Live de despedida es muy bueno. Lastima de la muerte del guitarrista al poco de separarse (anda que llamar a su ultimo album The Funeral Album, glups)

Si conoces/has seguido a The Gathering seguro que "nos pasa lo mismo". Los dos primeros me cuestan (aunque por momentos me suenan a los primeros After Forever). A partir del Mandylion todo OK (supongo que porque ya entro Anneke

Que pizpi estaba de jovena la Anneke



pero es que ya no son doom, son metal progresivo

Hasta los dos albums pop de Anneke ya madurita son una pasada (el ultimo aun no lo he escuchado):








Pero es que esta señora es mi debilidad, me tiene loco, es mi amor platonico .

Haga lo que haga (The Gathering, en solitario, Vuur, The Gentle Storm...) . BUUUUUUFFFFFFF


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> BRV-TAL  (que honestidad...)
> 
> Lo voy a intentar...
> 
> ...



No, no es la versión para monguers, es la versión para gente aventajada mentalmente ¡jajaja!

El ritmo consigo entenderlo y la melodía "creo" que sé lo que es.

El mayor problema sería la armonía (que no lo veo) y cómo se diferencia de la melodía. ¿Es un acompañamiento para que la melodía no suene como como la melodía de un crío cuando le enseñan a tocar la flauta? ¿solo un piano sería capaz de hacer su armonía + melodía al mismo tiempo?

¿Hay música que no tenga melodía?

Las preguntas son raras...los caminos de mi cerebro son inexcrutables ¡jajaja!


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> NO ME DESPRECIES, ALLÁ VOY.. ¿qué es la armonía? ¡jajajaja!



La combinación simultánea de sonidos, y su secuenciación temporal.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> La combinación simultánea de sonidos, y su secuenciación temporal.



...Dios mío, porque me has abandonado ¡jajajaja!

¿por qué se inventó? ¿la música medieval ya contenía armonías?

Cuando dices que todas las armonías han sido ya inventadas (ya me dirás si lo que digo tiene sentido), ¿significa que quedan melodías por hacer pero que las "maneras de armonizarlas" ya es están todas inventadas?

Tú encarrílame (@Alia del Cuchillo, también). Todos los aportes, "aportan" ( ese es mi nivel-capacidad de chiste !jajaja!).


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No, no es la versión para monguers, es la versión para gente aventajada mentalmente ¡jajaja!
> 
> El ritmo consigo entenderlo y la melodía "creo" que sé lo que es.
> 
> ...



La melodía puede implicar una armonía, podríamos decir que la acota.
No sólo el piano puede hacerlo, todos los instrumentos capaces de sonar polifónicamente lo puefen hacer, pero en el piano es muy fácil.
Claro que hay música que no tiene melodía y es casi armonía pura (no tomemos mis palabras al pie de la letra). Se me ocurre ahora el comienzo del 2º mvto. de la 7 del sordo. La melodía es una nota, así que ya me contarás que es lo que se esvucha: movimiento armónico. 
Espero haber contestado.


----------



## Busher (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> BRV-TAL  (que honestidad...)
> 
> Lo voy a intentar...
> 
> ...



Ha quedado claro, que es de lo que se trata y para poner un ejemplo de algo que no tiene ninguna de esas tres cosas, alla va esto... spoiler; solo para valientes:



Buena troleada los hideputas...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> A tí también te encanta este grupo, ¿también te entró desde el primer momento?
> 
> El sonido es complejo, yo no sé por dónde agarrarlo. Le daré la oportunidad, pero tal vez no llegue a "comprenderlo" nunca.



Yo reconozco que me van mucho las marcianadas...entonces esta gente, era sí o sí...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Busher dijo:


> Ha quedado claro, que es de lo que se trata y para poner un ejemplo de algo que no tiene ninguna de esas tres cosas, alla va esto... spoiler; solo para valientes:
> 
> 
> 
> Buena troleada los hideputas...



Coño...


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ...Dios mío, porque me has abandonado ¡jajajaja!
> 
> ¿por qué se inventó? ¿la música medieval ya contenía armonías?
> 
> ...



La armonía ya fue tratada por los pitagóricos. Claro que hay MUCHA armonía en la musica medieval, sobre todo en el gregoriano. 
Las melodías son cuasi infinitas (otra cosa es que gusten), y la forma de armonizarlas es muy amplia y variable, pero igualmente, es complicado que guste, porque hay un factor psicológico que pesa mucho.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> La melodía puede implicar una armonía, podríamos decir que la acota.
> No sólo el piano puede hacerlo, todos los instrumentos capaces de sonar polifónicamente lo puefen hacer, pero en el piano es muy fácil.
> Claro que hay música que no tiene melodía y es casi armonía pura (no tomemos mis palabras al pie de la letra). Se me ocurre ahora el comienzo del 2º mvto. de la 7 del sordo. La melodía es una nota, así que ya me contarás que es lo que se esvucha: movimiento armónico.
> Espero haber contestado.



Pero el inicio de esa pieza, podría cantarlo. Es decir, ¿es una melodía tocada sólo como armonía?


----------



## otroyomismo (29 Mar 2022)

OT: no va sobre el tema principal del hilo, lo acabo de encontrar y como tambien es mi debilidad... (como Tarja, Simone, Marcella y taaaantas...)



la unica del show que no tiene video live:



se le perdona que el castellano no sea su lengua nativa y mas teniendo en cuenta que es su adaptacion de esta:


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero el inicio de esa pieza, podría cantarlo. Es decir, ¿es una melodía tocada sólo como armonía?



Mii mi mi miiii mii mi mi miiii mii mi fas........


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

Ryuichi Sakamoto - The End Of Europe

Yellow Magic Orchestra - Loom

Ryuichi Sakamoto - Lexington Queen

Ryuichi Sakamoto - War Head

Dos canciones estupendas puramente experimentales y dos de tecno pop. En todas esta Ryuichi Sakamoto, para mi, un genio. John Maus le debe mucho a este hombre.


John Maus - Streetlight

John Maus - Head for the Country


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> La armonía ya fue tratada por los pitagóricos. Claro que hay MUCHA armonía en la musica medieval, sobre todo en el gregoriano.
> Las melodías son cuasi infinitas (otra cosa es que gusten), y la forma de armonizarlas es muy amplia y variable, pero igualmente, es complicado que guste, porque hay un factor psicológico que pesa mucho.



Joder, cómo se les debió ocurrir. 

He visto un vídeo en el que enseñaban qué es la armonía y empezaban diciendo, por ejemplo, la misma nota, dos notas más arriba. Pero no tiene porqué ser la misma nota, ¿verdad?

Y, en el caso de las polifonías, ¿es relativo a la armonía, a la melodía o ambas?.

No te desesperes con mis preguntas. En decir barbaridades y la corrección está la comprensión (en mi caso).


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Mii mi mi miiii mii mi mi miiii mii mi fas........



¿y por qué a mí me suena como distintas notas, si solo es un mii?


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (29 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿y por qué a mí me suena como distintas notas, si solo es un mii?



Por la armonía.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Joder, cómo se les debió ocurrir.
> 
> He visto un vídeo en el que enseñaban qué es la armonía y empezaban diciendo, por ejemplo, la misma nota, dos notas más arriba. Pero no tiene porqué ser la misma nota, ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



Polifonía se refiere a sonidos simultáneos, incluso melodías (pero dejemos el contrapunto para otro día). 

Lo del vídeo no sé. Hay tantos! 
La armonía proviene (en parte), de un fenómeno físico natural, y por lo tanto tiene en su inicio un trato matemático. Para esto yo recomiendo leer (estudiar) a Boecio.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ryuichi Sakamoto - The End Of Europe
> 
> Yellow Magic Orchestra - Loom
> 
> ...



Pero John Maus es facilón y esto difícil. Claro, los músicos de ahí pueden sacar oro, yo, solo desesperación ¡jajaja!

Yo a Ryuchi solo le conozco por cosas fáciles, fáciles:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Este libro está muy bien.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Por la armonía.



Este era un gato con los pies de trapo y los ojos al revés ¿quieres que te lo cuente otra vez? ¡jajaja! Así me he quedado.

No abuso más de tí. Ya iré por ahí buscando información, porque ahora, me produce mucha curiosidad.

Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Este libro está muy bien.



Es difícil de entender la parte de las matemáticas porque tampoco las matemáticas...¡jajaja! tampoco ésto! jajaja!


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Este libro está muy bien.



Sí, es muy divulgativo. Básico, pero fácil de leer, para quien no tenga formación y quiera introducirse.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Este era un gato con los pies de trapo y los ojos al revés ¿quieres que te lo cuente otra vez? ¡jajaja! Así me he quedado.
> 
> No abuso más de tí. Ya iré por ahí buscando información, porque ahora, me produce mucha curiosidad.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones.



También está el timbre...  ...la misma nota (se escribiría igual en el pentagrama) tocada por instrumentos diferentes o incluso en el mismo. En una guitarra/bajo puedes tocar la misma nota en cuerdas diferentes y suenan "diferentes"


----------



## Behind the Mask (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero John Maus es facilón y esto difícil. Claro, los músicos de ahí pueden sacar oro, yo, solo desesperación ¡jajaja!
> 
> Yo a Ryuchi solo le conozco por cosas fáciles, fáciles:



¿Es lo fácil peor que lo difícil en música? ¿Es lo difícil mejor que lo fácil en música? Pues depende amig@, abecés menos es mas y mas es menos. Lo importante es que la música, más o menos elaborada, te llegue al alma, te diga algo, te haga sentir bien, te haga soñar. Si no lo logra sea fácil o difícil, búscate otra cosa.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es difícil de entender la parte de las matemáticas porque tampoco las matemáticas...¡jajaja! tampoco ésto! jajaja!



No es tan complicado, de verdad. si te interesa es un buen inicio. 
Buena aportación de @Alia del Cuchillo


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> También está el timbre...  ...la misma nota (se escribiría igual en el pentagrama) tocada por instrumentos diferentes o incluso en el mismo. En una guitarra/bajo puedes tocar la misma nota en cuerdas diferentes y suenan "diferentes"



No he querido decir nada, pa no liarlo más, pero es una de las líneas de investigación más activas en la música contemporánea. El timbre. 
Podéis bajaros el programa CSOUND, y experimentar.


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> ¿Es lo fácil peor que lo difícil en música? ¿Es lo difícil mejor que lo fácil en música? Pues depende amigo, abecés menos es mas o mas es un mundo. Lo importante es que la música, fácil o difícil de ejecutar, te llegue al alma, te diga algo, te haga sentir bien, te haga soñar. Si no lo logra sea fácil o difícil, búscate otra cosa.



Sí, lo sé. Mi miedo (no terror, tampoco es para tanto) es que se me pase algo que merecía la pena y no haberlo sabido escuchar.

Cuando era joven se me escapó Eric Rohmer (sus películas me parecían un timo, que no hablaban de nada) y gracias a una persona que me señaló los motivos por los que le gustaban, volví a verlas y...ahora son de mis favoritas.

Por supuesto, nunca llegaré a saber de música tanto como para apreciar muchas de las cosas que vosotros apreciáis. Ese tren ya se me escapó.

Edito: para decir que cuando digo que John Maus es facilón...no es un insulto. Beso el suelo que pisa ese hombre ¡jajajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (29 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No he querido decir nada, pa no liarlo más, pero es una de las líneas de investigación más activas en la música contemporánea. El timbre.
> Podéis bajaros el programa CSOUND, y experimentar.



¡¡Mecagoentodo!! ¡jajaja! 

¿El timbre es la "escala" en la que la nota está? Es decir...un do en clave de Fa, por poner un ejemplo?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, lo sé. Mi miedo (no terror, tampoco es para tanto) es que se me pase algo que merecía la pena y no haberlo sabido escuchar.
> 
> Cuando era joven se me escapó Eric Rohmer (sus películas me parecían un timo, que no hablaban de nada) y gracias a una persona que me señaló los motivos por los que le gustaban, volví a verlas y...ahora son de mis favoritas.
> 
> Por supuesto, nunca llegaré a saber de música tanto como para apreciar muchas de las cosas que vosotros apreciáis. Ese tren ya se me escapó.



Ningún tren se escapa. Todo es dejarse llevar y disfrutar de tener tantas cosas al alcance por tan poco.
Pareces muy metida en el mundo del cine. ¿Crees que el cine murió en 1989? Me lo contó un pajarotto.

Yo creo que sí...


----------



## Turek (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡¡Mecagoentodo!! ¡jajaja!
> 
> ¿El timbre es la "escala" en la que la nota está? Es decir...un do en clave de Fa, por poner un ejemplo?



El timbre es el color, el sonido distinto de cada instrumento.
Luego tienes altura, que son las notas en la escala y la intensidad.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡¡Mecagoentodo!! ¡jajaja!
> 
> ¿El timbre es la "escala" en la que la nota está? Es decir...un do en clave de Fa, por poner un ejemplo?



En el bajo, en la 4 cuerda, la más gorda...en el traste 12 es un Mi.
En la 3 cuerda, el séptimo traste es el mismo mi.
En la 2 cuerda, segundo traste otra vez el mismo.
El primer mi es un tramo corto de cuerda gorda, y el otro es un tramo más largo de una cuerda menos gorda, y lo mismo otra vez, un tramo más largo de una cuerda fina.
Son la misma nota producida por longitudes diferentes de cuerdas, según sean más gordas o menos.

No sé si me explico o ya me he liado yo también...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En el bajo, en la 4 cuerda, la más gorda...en el traste 12 es un Mi.
> En la 3 cuerda, el séptimo traste es el mismo mi.
> En la 2 cuerda, segundo traste otra vez el mismo.
> El primer mi es un tramo corto de cuerda gorda, y el otro es un tramo más largo de una cuerda menos gorda, y lo mismo otra vez, un tramo más largo de una cuerda fina.
> ...



¡jajajaja! No lo entiendo pero no creo que lo hayas explicado mal, si no que es difícil de explicar sin poder "mostrarlo".


----------



## Turek (30 Mar 2022)

Cambiando un poco de estilo.

Marcel Péres y su Ensemble Organum.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

E es mi (en inglés y tal)...eso es el mástil de un bajo (venden pegatinas con esto  )
El de abajo a la derecha del todo es el mismo que subiendo y hacia la izquierda.
Las cuerdas son:
1
2 E(mi) en el 2 traste
3 E(mi) en el 7 traste
4 E(mi) en el 12 traste

Lo de la izquierda del todo son las cuerdas al aire, sin pulsar nada.

Pues son cuerdas de grosores diferentes, pero con mayor o menor longitud producen la misma nota...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Cambiando un poco de estilo.
> 
> Marcel Péres y su Ensemble Organum.



Me gusta muchísimo este Kyrie. Me bajé hace tiempo un torrent con todo el Ensemble Organum.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, que yo tengo muy poquita voz, pero afino. Cantar en un coro es algo muy, muy gratificante. Si me lo hubieran dicho, nunca hubiera apostado porque pudiese hacerlo. Ha sido una de las grandes sorpresas que me han pasado.


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ningún tren se escapa. Todo es dejarse llevar y disfrutar de tener tantas cosas al alcance por tan poco.
> Pareces muy metida en el mundo del cine. ¿Crees que el cine murió en 1989? Me lo contó un pajarotto.
> 
> Yo creo que sí...
> ...



¿Pajarotto sabe de cine? Yo creía que ese era Obiwan ¡jajjaja!

¿Por qué, según él, el cine murió en 1989?. A Obiwanchernobil (al menos, el hilo de Pajarotto no lo ví) le va mucho el cine americano y tiene menos en cuenta el europeo.

Lo que es cierto, es que, como en el caso de la música, hay mucha más gente haciendo cine y, por un lado, el cine americano ha cogido unas fórmulas que ya no suelta (ya le pasó, otra vez, hace tiempo, hasta los 60/70)

Veo muchas películas, pero no "sé" de datos gafapásticos (que si Almodóvar se agachó para recoger un boli en 1984 cuando rodaba su tercera película, etc. ¡jajaja).

Me interesan mucho más las imágenes, el guión, cómo alguien consigue contar algo de una determinada manera. 

Si intentas saber si tengo algún tipo de "relación" (me refiero a multinicks, o que hablo muchísimo con Pajarotto...no, lo conozco de hace poco, pero me hace muchísima gracia los líos que se monta con sus multinicks y cómo se expresa. Eso que dice de: ¡atacadle! (a su propio "otro-nick"...me hace muchísima gracia.


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Mar 2022)

No sé si lo habéis puesto ,cualquiera de los discos del gran Luis Aguile.


----------



## Turek (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me gusta muchísimo este Kyrie. Me bajé hace tiempo un torrent con todo el Ensemble Organum.



La verdad que ahora que estamos hablando de escalas, timbres, etc.
Tengo que agradecer a la música que di en 1° de Bup el que ahora me guste la música antigua- medieval, aunque hace casi 30 años no era facil hacerse con discos como hoy en día.

Por aquel entonces nos quedamos en el dodecafonismo, música a la que me he enganchado en estos últimos años.

Siempre me gustó el tema de la síntesis de sonido, sintetizadores en cambio los pentagramas he sido un negado


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Cambiando un poco de estilo.
> 
> Marcel Péres y su Ensemble Organum.



Precioso.


----------



## Turek (30 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches a todos y buscad la belleza...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis puesto ,cualquiera de los discos del gran Luis Aguile.



Zbigniew, ¿te gustan a un tiempo Kieslowski y Luis Aguilé?


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> E es mi (en inglés y tal)...eso es el mástil de un bajo (venden pegatinas con esto  )
> El de abajo a la derecha del todo es el mismo que subiendo y hacia la izquierda.
> Las cuerdas son:
> 1
> ...



Jopé, mañana miro vídeos de ésto para poder oirlo porque me quedo "loquer", además de "monguer" ¡jajajajaja!


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Zbigniew, ¿te gustan a un tiempo Kieslowski y Luis Aguilé?



Te imaginas que en Azul ,suena "la cachimba tiene algo" .... ( Cantarlo a lo Luis) yo a Don Luis lo he apreciado y valorado con la edad.


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Te imaginas que en Azul ,suena "la cachimba tiene algo" .... ( Cantarlo a lo Luis) yo a Don Luis lo he apreciado y valorado con la edad.



¡jajajajajajajajaja!
¿tienes la edad del señor de tu Avatar?


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajajajajajajajaja!
> ¿tienes la edad del señor de tu Avatar?



Soy el mismo nací en el 29, mi gran amigo Henry es más mayor


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Soy el mismo nací en el 29, mi gran amigo Henry es más mayor



¡Ay!, pero yo no sé quién es el de la foto. Es hora de que me lo reveles.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Pajarotto sabe de cine? Yo creía que ese era Obiwan ¡jajjaja!
> 
> ¿Por qué, según él, el cine murió en 1989?. A Obiwanchernobil (al menos, el hilo de Pajarotto no lo ví) le va mucho el cine americano y tiene menos en cuenta el europeo.
> 
> ...



Pajarotto lo sabe todo de cine, TODO.

Es la estrella que ilumina Burbuja con su sabiduría.


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Ay!, pero yo no sé quién es el de la foto. Es hora de que me lo reveles.



Pues soy yo Zbiew para los amigos uno de los más grandes asesores y geopolíticos del siglo XX básicamente.Mis libros valen fortunas y mi mujera es escultora.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Turek dijo:


> La verdad que ahora que estamos hablando de escalas, timbres, etc.
> Tengo que agradecer a la música que di en 1° de Bup el que ahora me guste la música antigua- medieval, aunque hace casi 30 años no era facil hacerse con discos como hoy en día.
> 
> Por aquel entonces nos quedamos en el dodecafonismo, música a la que me he enganchado en estos últimos años.
> ...



Ahora hay aplicaciones muy entretenidas. Ya sabes, nadie piensa "eso es una a" o "ahora piso el embrague"...a base de repetir y repetir, hasta que se quede. Por eso el empeño en que lo hagas de niño, cuando obedeces sin rechistar...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pajarotto lo sabe todo de cine, TODO.
> 
> Es la estrella que ilumina Burbuja con su sabiduría.
> 
> ...



Mmmm ¿no eres mayor para ser prosélito de Pajarotto? ¡jajaja!. Ese meme lo hizo él? ¡jajaja!

¿Te cae peor o mejor que Obiwan?


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> Pues soy yo Zbiew para los amigos uno de los más grandes asesores y geopolíticos del siglo XX básicamente.Mis libros valen fortunas y mi mujera es escultora.



Pero bueno...yo siempre creí que te llamabas Zbigniew por Preisner, ¡jajajaja! Lo que hace la incultura (bueno, eso y que te descubrí en el hilo de cine).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Mmmm ¿no eres mayor para ser prosélito de Pajarotto? ¡jajaja!. Ese meme lo hizo él? ¡jajaja!
> 
> ¿Te cae peor o mejor que Obiwan?



Yo soy del que gane.

Yo quería ser de las Brigadas Felpuderas, pero @SNB Superstar no me ha admitido...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo quería ser de las Brigadas Felpuderas, pero @SNB Superstar no me ha admitido...



¿Por ser demasiado mayor o por cantar en el coro?


----------



## Zbigniew (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero bueno...yo siempre creí que te llamabas Zbigniew por Preisner, ¡jajajaja! Lo que hace la incultura (bueno, eso y que te descubrí en el hilo de cine).



   Preisner es un gran músico, yo según los chalados conspiranoicos soy un mal tipo,asesino y demás.Pero yo fui fundamental en llevar la paz y prosperidad al mundo, esa es la única verdad


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Por ser demasiado mayor o por cantar en el coro?



Por ser demasiado mayor, cantar en el coro y que me gusten las ingles bien hechas. 
Pero no pierdo la esperanza de que rebaje el listón y al final consiga entrar...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Por ser demasiado mayor, cantar en el coro y que me gusten las ingles bien hechas.
> Pero no pierdo la esperanza de que rebaje el listón y al final consiga entrar...



Pero entonces el listón lo tienes tú alto. Es más fácil ir de unas ingles bien hechas a "lo salvaje" que al revés. Te deja entrar cuando quieras. ¡jajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero entonces el listón lo tienes tú alto. Es más fácil ir de unas ingles bien hechas a "lo salvaje" que al revés. Te deja entrar cuando quieras. ¡jajaja!



Me has dejado muy pillado con lo de Pajarotto...entonces, cuando dice "Atacadle!"...¿eso es que es un multi suyo? 
Que hábil y maquiavélico es...así no sospechas nada. 
Pues si es tan listo, soy de Pajarotto. 
A no ser que gane Obiwan, ya veremos.

No sé, el felpuderismo es un camino sin medias tintas, y yo reconozco que soy un tibio...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me has dejado muy pillado con lo de Pajarotto...entonces, cuando dice "Atacadle!"...¿eso es que es un multi suyo?
> Que hábil y maquiavélico es...así no sospechas nada.
> Pues si es tan listo, soy de Pajarotto.
> A no ser que gane Obiwan, ya veremos.
> ...



Por cierto, me voy a dormir. Pongo una pieza disco increíble que debería estar en la estantería virtual (o física) de cualquier humano al que le guste la tranquilidad.

Max Richter-Sleep


Edito: Como ya lo has leído, quito la información secreta. Así es más seguro.


----------



## Busher (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Este era un gato con los pies de trapo y los ojos al revés ¿quieres que te lo cuente otra vez? ¡jajaja! Así me he quedado.
> 
> No abuso más de tí. Ya iré por ahí buscando información, porque ahora, me produce mucha curiosidad.
> 
> Muchas gracias por tus explicaciones.



Si te interesa el tema mira el canal de Youtube de Jaime Altozano. Es un tio bastante didactico y sus videos no se hacen pesados.


----------



## Busher (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Coño...



Ese no es el emoticono correcto. Ahi tocaba este otro...




Sin esas mierdas no aguantaba eso ni su puta madre.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Mar 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> No he querido decir nada, pa no liarlo más, pero es una de las líneas de investigación más activas en la música contemporánea. El timbre.
> *Podéis bajaros el programa CSOUND, y experimentar.*



Buff. Que recuerdos  
No es algo para todos los publicos, como Pure Data

requieren una base previa de conocimientos bastante alta.

Para cacharrear y divertirse un rato visualmente ahora lo mejor es esto:









VCV Rack 1.0.0 es un interesante sintetizador modular virtual gratis de estilo analógico


Descarga gratis este fantástico sintetizador modular virtual: sonido fiel a los clásicos analógicos y una colección de módulos de gran calidad sonora




www.futuremusic-es.com





Tiene version free


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡¡Mecagoentodo!! ¡jajaja!
> 
> ¿El timbre es la "escala" en la que la nota está? Es decir...un do en clave de Fa, por poner un ejemplo?



No va por ahi.
Es la "cualidad intrinseca" del sonido. Un Do de un pito y un Do de un piano o de un bajo en la octava son "el mismo DO" tecnicamente (misma frecuencia de la fundamen tal) pero "no suenan igual (cosa de la construccion del sonido, armonicos existentes, volumen relativo, evolucion temporal de los mismos, etc, etc).


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Mar 2022)

Mitiquérrimo:


----------



## The Hellion (30 Mar 2022)

Zbigniew dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis puesto ,cualquiera de los discos del gran Luis Aguile.



Muy cierto, en particular cualquiera que contenga el himno de Mr. nini


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No va por ahi.
> Es la "cualidad intrinseca" del sonido. Un Do de un pito y un Do de un piano o de un bajo en la octava son "el mismo DO" tecnicamente (misma frecuencia de la fundamen tal) pero "no suenan igual (cosa de la construccion del sonido, armonicos existentes, volumen relativo, evolucion temporal de los mismos, etc, etc).



Empiezo a entenderlo, gracias por la explicación.

¿Cuándo hablamos de voces humanas...el timbre sería cómo suena esa voz en particular? Es decir, se suele hablar del "color" de la voz, pero tal vez se refieren al timbre...o tal vez es una mezcla de varios conceptos.


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ryuichi Sakamoto - The End Of Europe
> 
> Yellow Magic Orchestra - Loom
> 
> ...



Behind the Mask ¿a tí te gusta John Maus? O hay alguien que te parezca parecido (perdón por la redundancia) y te guste más?. A mí, como te dije me gusta mucho. Aquí otra de sus canciones facilonas (más que las que has puesto, aunque en este caso todas me resultan maravillosas) pero que hace que se me salten las lágrimas; la primera vez que la oí casi me dió un patatús, sobre todo ese inicio-estribillo

Por cierto, esto te lo cuento solo a tí: estoy haciendo una mini historieta (cutre e infantil para Youtube) y cómo me gustaría tener los derechos de uso de esta canción para meterle el subidón a mitad de historia).


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Mar 2022)

Si. Y las cosillas con Danny Cavanagh tambien 

La he podido ver live con The Gentle Storm y con Vuur (que vamos, que son casi los mimos musicos pero con diferente nombre de banda) y encantado de la vida.
Y evidentemente tambien cuando aparece en las cosillas de Arjen Lucassen  

bufff






(para los que hablen de madura derroyed, es que yo ya tengo una edad)


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Mar 2022)

Habia escuchado anteriormente cosas sueltas y lo posteado por aqui me ha gustado.

Ya "localice" la discografia completa en descarga y esta "preparada" 
Ahora falta tiempo


----------



## Spem in alium (30 Mar 2022)

*Chris Isaak *


----------



## Spem in alium (30 Mar 2022)

*The Cure. Kiss Me,Kiss Me,Kiss Me.*


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> *The Cure. Kiss Me,Kiss Me,Kiss Me.*



¿Éste es el mejor de The Cure o tienen otros buenos?


----------



## Spem in alium (30 Mar 2022)

*Alice Cooper. Trash *


----------



## Spem in alium (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Éste es el mejor de The Cure o tienen otros buenos?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Como Paradise Lost.
Me acuerdo cuando sacaron el Host, vaya discazo. Yo le regalé el Gothic a un amigo metalero porque no me gustaba nada...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Éste es el mejor de The Cure o tienen otros buenos?



El Kiss me es que nos pilló de críos a unos cuantos y siempre lo querremos mucho.
The Cure tiene imprescindibles en cualquier hogar honrado: Disintegration, Kiss me, Faith y Pornography.

Habrá gente que me insulte por dejar fuera 17 seconds y tienen razón.
Habrá gente que me insulte por dejar fuera The Head on the Door y tienen razón.
Habrá gente que...(voy camino de pillarme una mamada hoy colosal  )


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

¿Y este?


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


>



No entiendo la respuesta, pero me gusta. Creo que con 4-5 años vi la película cien mil millones de veces.

Te contesto con otro tema, de la misma película, menos oído (no machacado en la radio) pero igual de emocionante:


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El Kiss me es que nos pilló de críos a unos cuantos y siempre lo querremos mucho.
> The Cure tiene imprescindibles en cualquier hogar honrado: Disintegration, Kiss me, Faith y Pornography.
> 
> Habrá gente que me insulte por dejar fuera 17 seconds y tienen razón.
> ...



¿En qué disco aparece "Pictures of you"? ¿Es bueno ese disco?

¡¡Voy apuntando los otros!!

Edito!: en el Disintegration, acabo de verlo!


----------



## Edge2 (30 Mar 2022)

Vitalogy... tuve el cd...


----------



## Spem in alium (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El Kiss me es que nos pilló de críos a unos cuantos y siempre lo querremos mucho.
> The Cure tiene imprescindibles en cualquier hogar honrado: Disintegration, Kiss me, Faith y Pornography.
> 
> Habrá gente que me insulte por dejar fuera 17 seconds y tienen razón.
> ...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

@YoSoyTusPadress hace tiempo, leí el comentario de un crítico musical que decía que el mejor disco de ese año (no recuerdo el año, pero podría ser este que se indica en la canción que pongo como ejemplo; aunque tal vez se referían a otro disco del mismo grupo) había sido el de este grupo que te pongo. ¿Esto te gusta o tu límite en cuanto a distorsión terrorífica en la voz lo pones antes?.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Este lo ponía mi padre en el coche. Mucho mejor que cuando me ponía Level 42 (perdón si os gusta, a mí me torturaron con ese grupo),


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿En qué disco aparece "Pictures of you"? ¿Es bueno ese disco?
> 
> ¡¡Voy apuntando los otros!!
> 
> Edito!: en el Disintegration, acabo de verlo!



Uff, que facepalm de esos se me ha escapado...

*Empápate* de esto, Kilburn 1992, la gira del Wish...a partir de 5:49 (pero hay que dejar que crezca desde el principio) es pura magia, con ese tak! crudo que tenía Boris...una maravilla.


----------



## Hamtel (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Ahora que habláis de voces...el Bites de Skinny Puppy, aunque igual Remission es más accesible. En cualquier caso, esta primera época está muy bien...


----------



## Hamtel (30 Mar 2022)




----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Uff, que facepalm de esos se me ha escapado...
> 
> *Empápate* de esto, Kilburn 1992, la gira del Wish...a partir de 5:49 (pero hay que dejar que crezca desde el principio) es pura magia, con ese tak! crudo que tenía Boris...una maravilla.



¿Qué es un facepalm?

La voy a escuchar ahora mismo, que me encanta.


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



¡Muy bien!

Edito: ¿cómo se llama este estilo?. Es de mis favoritos dentro del ¿rock?...porque ¿llega a metal?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Qué es un facepalm?
> 
> La voy a escuchar ahora mismo, que me encanta.


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Qué voz tan increíblemente bonita tiene/tenía Klaus.


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ahora que habláis de voces...el Bites de Skinny Puppy, aunque igual Remission es más accesible. En cualquier caso, esta primera época está muy bien...



¿Has oído la voz del de Xantotol? ¿qué te parece este tipo de voz?

A mí me da miedo. La primera vez que los escuché, a solas, de noche, me quedé  (pero con más terror)...como os gusta decir por aquí.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Vamos allá. Mask de Bauhaus. Un discazo inevitable.
Bauhaus enteros son inevitables, y siendo mi preferido el Burning from the inside...el disco de esta gente es "Mask"

Me acuerdo de ver de crío (cuando había sólo 2 canales) en la segunda de noche este vídeo...



Y ver esa portada fea y pensar: "claro, es una portada fea porque es música fea". Música fea que ya nunca dejas de escuchar...


----------



## Hamtel (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Muy bien!
> 
> Edito: ¿cómo se llama este estilo?. Es de mis favoritos dentro del ¿rock?...porque ¿llega a metal?



Dicen que es el principio del heavy metal. Para mí el principio del heavy metal es Judas. Y de paso dejo este otro discazo


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Solo quería saber si no te dan miedo.

El tipo de persona al que estas voces atraen siempre me ha producido una curiosidad tremenda (y por eso pregunto).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Has oído la voz del de Xantotol? ¿qué te parece este tipo de voz?
> 
> A mí me da miedo. La primera vez que los escuché, a solas, de noche, me quedé  (pero con más terror)...como os gusta decir por aquí.



No me da más, lo escucho pero sin más. Tuve una novia que era muy de Black metal y estas cosas. Fields of the Nephilim es mi límite, creo...aunque con los años el umbral ha bajado y cada vez escucho más de esas cosas, la verdad.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Pero bueno, Bauhaus son Bauhaus...yo tengo curiosidad por ver que te parece esto, @Roquete .
Nunca entenderé que este DISCAZO tenga mala prensa...

Peter Murphy es el cantante de Bauhaus. Estuvo a punto de hacer un disco con Brendan Perry, pero acabaron mal...que lástima.



Con este disco, @Obiwanchernobil se quedaría seco como una pasa...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pero bueno, Bauhaus son Bauhaus...yo tengo curiosidad por ver que te parece esto, @Roquete .
> Nunca entenderé que este DISCAZO tenga mala prensa...
> 
> Peter Murphy es el cantante de Bauhaus. Estuvo a punto de hacer un disco con Brendan Perry, pero acabaron mal...que lástima.



Tienes curiosidad por ver qué piensa una persona pusilánime, ¿verdad? ¡Dilo! ¡jajajaja!

Me está fallando un poco el internete, en cuanto pueda lo escucho.

Por cierto, el vídeo de The Cure..."da best".

Edito: ¡jajajajaja! no se me había cargado lo de Obiwan ¡ajajajjaaja! ¿por qué? ¿qué le gusta a él? No le he visto "activo" en temas musicales.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El Kiss me es que nos pilló de críos a unos cuantos y siempre lo querremos mucho.
> The Cure tiene imprescindibles en cualquier hogar honrado: Disintegration, Kiss me, Faith y Pornography.
> 
> Habrá gente que me insulte por dejar fuera 17 seconds y tienen razón.
> ...



yo      



descojonaros con el video


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> yo
> 
> 
> 
> descojonaros con el video



Ya te digo... 

Con Kyoto song no pude nunca tampoco...

PS: me la estoy poniendo ahora,...la recordaba aún más horrible. Me hago viejo...


----------



## melf (30 Mar 2022)

Cualquiera de los Scorpions setenteros, echandolo a suertes ha salido este




Mono - Hymn to the Immortal Wind


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Tienes curiosidad por ver qué piensa una persona pusilánime, ¿verdad? ¡Dilo! ¡jajajaja!
> 
> Me está fallando un poco el internete, en cuanto pueda lo escucho.
> 
> ...



Bueno, como sólo piensa en rociar...ese disco es para rociar hasta el amanecer.


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ahora que habláis de voces...el Bites de Skinny Puppy, aunque igual Remission es más accesible. En cualquier caso, esta primera época está muy bien...



¡Eh!, no sabía que hubiera estas voces fuera del black, doom, etc. metal. La música me gusta, la voz no tanto. Pero he de decir que la música está muy bien (incluso con la voz).


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Cualquiera de los Scorpions setenteros, echandolo a suertes ha salido este
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Quiénes son Mono?. Parece un disco muy bonito.


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bueno, como sólo piensa en rociar...ese disco es para rociar hasta el amanecer.



¡jajajajaja! Solo le faltará ponerse la foto de Melody.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Eh!, no sabía que hubiera estas voces fuera del black, doom, etc. metal. La música me gusta, la voz no tanto. Pero he de decir que la música está muy bien (incluso con la voz).



A mi me parece brutal lo que hace con la voz, como juega con ella en el directo. Me transmite muchísima violencia (sana, de la de desahogarse)



Ohgr (Skinny Puppy) con Ministry (Al Jourgensen)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Hablando de rociar, el tipo es un guaperas. Y ya ves lo que le importa...


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pero bueno, Bauhaus son Bauhaus...yo tengo curiosidad por ver que te parece esto, @Roquete .
> Nunca entenderé que este DISCAZO tenga mala prensa...
> 
> Peter Murphy es el cantante de Bauhaus. Estuvo a punto de hacer un disco con Brendan Perry, pero acabaron mal...que lástima.
> ...



Está muy bien esta canción. No conozco el disco (obviamente) pero tal vez tenga mala prensa porque no esperaban esto. Esperaban la música de miedo de Bauhaus. Cómo te quedarías si vas al cine a ver una película de miedo y te sale "Lawrence de Arabia" (¡jajaja!, lo digo por los toques exóticos).

¿Por qué acabó mal con Brendan Perry?


----------



## Hamtel (30 Mar 2022)

Con esta triste canción os dejo hasta mañana. Bona nit


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hablando de rociar, el tipo es un guaperas. Y ya ves lo que le importa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, en esa foto es un señor normal y corriente. Tal vez de joven fue un guaperas. 

De todas formas, no debe ir con ese maquillaje por la calle, así que no le impide ligar. Lo que sí me hace gracia es la mirada tan serena y bonita que tiene en la foto de la izquierda y lo jocosillo que parece en la de la derecha (vamos, que tiene un "rango de personalidad" bastante amplio).

El otro día vi a un cantante extranjero (no sé de qué mierda de grupo, no recuerdo nada) que sí que era un "bellezo" y le preguntaban por su belleza y cómo atraía a las mujeres y le vino a decir al periodista que si estaba gilipollas por hablarle de su belleza y de "esas tonterías".


----------



## Roquete (30 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Con esta triste canción os dejo hasta mañana. Bona nit



Buena noche! gracias por recomendar este disco. Lo he puesto en mi mega-listado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Está muy bien esta canción. No conozco el disco (obviamente) pero tal vez tenga mala prensa porque no esperaban esto. Esperaban la música de miedo de Bauhaus. Cómo te quedarías si vas al cine a ver una película de miedo y te sale "Lawrence de Arabia" (¡jajaja!, lo digo por los toques exóticos).
> 
> ¿Por qué acabó mal con Brendan Perry?



Ni idea, pero tuvieron un intercambio de opiniones en público bastante simpático, esa forma tan peculiar que tienen los anglos de insultarse. Parece que Brendan estaba por ello y en un momento determinado Peter pasó del tema...y al otro no le moló nada. La verdad es que Peter Murphy abandonó rápidamente esa dirección en plan música étnica y los últimos discos que ha sacado son bastante "rockeros"...



Toda esta gente está recogiendo lo sembrado en el pasado...hicieron muy buena música que pasó desapercibida. Y ahora están recibiendo el reconocimiento merecido. Me alegro.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Bueno, en esa foto es un señor normal y corriente. Tal vez de joven fue un guaperas.
> 
> De todas formas, no debe ir con ese maquillaje por la calle, así que no le impide ligar. Lo que sí me hace gracia es la mirada tan serena y bonita que tiene en la foto de la izquierda y lo jocosillo que parece en la de la derecha (vamos, que tiene un "rango de personalidad" bastante amplio).
> 
> El otro día vi a un cantante extranjero (no sé de qué mierda de grupo, no recuerdo nada) que sí que era un "bellezo" y le preguntaban por su belleza y cómo atraía a las mujeres y le vino a decir al periodista que si estaba gilipollas por hablarle de su belleza y de "esas tonterías".



Pues sí que tienes el listón alto...pero si tiene pelazo!...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Slowdive - Souvlaki

Aunque Slowdive son más un grupo de canciones sueltas, yo creo...este es un gran disco.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues sí que tienes el listón alto...pero si tiene pelazo!...



Tiene pelazo teñido ¡jajaja! Lo que nos dice que tiene su vanidad...al menos no se echa mechas como otros artistas.

No es el listón ¡jajaja! La clasificación objetiva de una cara no tiene nada que ver con la subjetiva.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Slowdive - Souvlaki
> 
> Aunque Slowdive son más un grupo de canciones sueltas, yo creo...este es un gran disco.



Estos sí que tienen pelazo.

Bonita música. Incorporado al listado.

Tengo ya mil y algo canciones -de los discos recomendados aquí, luego tengo lo mío ¡jajaja! Durante el día los voy oyendo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Sacaron hace poco un disco que está realmente bien. Puedes entrarles por ahí...





Ahora ya son señores mayores y Rachel Goswell pues también es una señora mayor...  Son un grupazo, lo que me recuerda...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Ride - Nowhere

Uno de los mejores discos de la historia. Y era el primero. Sólo podían bajar y, claro...bajaron. No lo supieron llevar y se separaron. Ahora, ya maduros y serenos, agradecidos (supongo) por lo vivido, se volvieron a juntar y ya van sacando un par de discos más que decentes.

Pero el Nowhere...uf...



Para siempre...


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sacaron hace poco un disco que está realmente bien. Puedes entrarles por ahí...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es música muy bonita y fácil; con esta no tengo dificultades. Sí, me he quedado  (no tengo un emoticono menos emotivo, no me ha causado tanta sorpresa) al verla a ella en la imagen congelada; creía que eran un grupo actual (vamos que eran jóvenes ahora).


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Voy a dormir. Dejo música para prepararse para el sueño. Bonita canción de Olafur Arnalds que parece no pertenecer a álbum alguno:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Yo voy a un por un par más. Dormiré pocas horas, pero profundas, sin sueños de Pajarotto gobernando el mundo.

Nunca debería faltar este discazo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Tensión y más tensión y más tensión...

Your kiss so sweet
Your sweat so sour
Sometimes I'm thinking that I love you
But I know it's only lust


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

32 páginas y no hemos hablado de los Chameleons...
3 discos + 1 (muy decente)
Lo lógico sería quedarse con el primero, pero nunca soporté esa versión descafeinada (¿cuántas veces no ha sido asesinada una canción en el estudio?) de Pleasure and Pain, porque la primera vez que la escuché fue una versión con "Silence, Sea and Sky" y es difícil conformarse con menos...(aparece y desaparece de YT)



...así que nos quedamos con el segundo y la maravillosa "Perfume garden"



...sin olvidarse de que los conciertos son conciertos y no "espectáculos multimedia". Los móviles podéis dejarlos un rato en casa...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Y de Peter Murphy...si hay que quedarse con un disco, pues el "Cascade" porque a ver, de single "The Scarlet Thing in you" no está nada mal...



...pero es que luego "Subway"



...y sobre todo la acojonantísima "Huuvola"



...y por ahí, tontamente, "Wild birds flock to me"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Y para cuando apetezca levantar la barbilla bien alta y gritar al cielo siempre estarán los Waterboys..."This is the Sea" es su gran disco, pero yo me quedaré siempre con "A Pagan Place" porque...eso no es una canción...eso es la vida, el aire del que vivimos.

La del disco:



La increíble versión del "Secret Life of the Waterboys" (las 2 son maravillosas)



...en definitiva, un disco que arranca con "Church not made with hands"



...que tiene una canción tan apabullante como "Red Army Blues"



...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

...en serio, ¿se puede dejar esto fuera de un disco?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Se perdona, porque hablamos de Mike Scott, un tipo bien majete, joder...


----------



## melf (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Quiénes son Mono?. Parece un disco muy bonito.



Un grupazo japones de post rock, lo que quiera que sea eso. Me parecen buenisimos, pero mis amigos lo odian asi que supongo que no sera para todos los gustos.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Dicen que es el principio del heavy metal. Para mí el principio del heavy metal es Judas. Y de paso dejo este otro discazo



Hamtel, muchas gracias por haber puesto esto. No hubiera imaginado que me iba a gustar Judas Priest (ya me gustaba la voz de Rob Halford). Creí que toda su música era más repetitiva y con menos "recovecos" que la de este disco. No tengo mucho conocimiento pero me parece una barbaridad de bueno.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Un grupazo japones de post rock, lo que quiera que sea eso. Me parecen buenisimos, pero mis amigos lo odian asi que supongo que no sera para todos los gustos.



Parece difícil odiar este disco (lo estoy escuchando ahora). ¿Qué otras cosas aprecian tus amigos? (quiero entender por qué odian a este grup).


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Cualquiera de los Scorpions setenteros, echandolo a suertes ha salido este
> 
> 
> 
> ...




de este saque cosas muy interesantes de post rock (5 horas de musica)




y estos tambien tienen "cosillas"









heklAa


heklAa is the one-man project of Sébastien Touraton, a french composer, inspired by postrock, jazz, movie music as well as two unforgettable trips in the beautiful Iceland. Contact: sebtouraton@hotmail.com




heklaa.bandcamp.com













Black Hill


Black Hill is the main musical project of Silent Island', musicformessier', Stvannyr' and Realm of Wolves' guitarist, Csarnogurszky István. Post-rock on a personal way.




blackhill1.bandcamp.com





sobre todo el segundo


----------



## melf (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Parece difícil odiar este disco (lo estoy escuchando ahora). ¿Qué otras cosas aprecian tus amigos? (quiero entender por qué odian a este grup).



Si te ha gustado prueba este otro.



Principalmente suelen escuchar lo que este de moda y luego Julio Iglesias, Victor Manuel, Roberto Carlos.......


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> 32 páginas y no hemos hablado de los Chameleons...
> 3 discos + 1 (muy decente)
> Lo lógico sería quedarse con el primero, pero nunca soporté esa versión descafeinada (¿cuántas veces no ha sido asesinada una canción en el estudio?) de Pleasure and Pain, porque la primera vez que la escuché fue una versión con "Silence, Sea and Sky" y es difícil conformarse con menos...(aparece y desaparece de YT)
> 
> ...



Una vez vi al cantante decir que Coldplay le parecía muy buen grupo...este señor, que en sus mejores canciones le pega 100 vueltas a Coldplay.

Parece muy buena gente, muy dulce.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Y para cuando apetezca levantar la barbilla bien alta y gritar al cielo siempre estarán los Waterboys..."This is the Sea" es su gran disco, pero yo me quedaré siempre con "A Pagan Place" porque...eso no es una canción...eso es la vida, el aire del que vivimos.
> 
> La del disco:
> 
> ...



¡Uoh! muito giro.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Si te ha gustado prueba este otro.
> 
> 
> 
> Principalmente suelen escuchar lo que este de moda y luego Julio Iglesias, Victor Manuel, Roberto Carlos.......



¡jajaja! creí que me ibas a decir que les gusta el doom/black/trash metal ¡jajajaja! Entiendo, son mayores ¿no?. ¿Tú también? Si lo eres y te gustan estas músicas, estás a salvo y tu alma no envejecerá, ellos ya están muertos en vida ¡jajaja!


----------



## melf (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...que tiene una canción tan apabullante como "Red Army Blues"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una de mis canciones favoritas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Una de mis canciones favoritas.



"So I packed my bags
brushed my cap
Walked out into the world
seventeen years old
Never kissed a girl"

Es una gran canción.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


>



Ya sé que soy muuy monguer, por no haber escuchado todo esto antes. Y muy plasta por insistir en dar las gracias, pero he tenido que venir a darte las gracias por haberlo recomendado (lo tenía en mente desde hace años pero no tomaba forma). 

Me gusta muchísimo y la pequeña "Orchid", ahí en medio, no me la esperaba... muy emocionante (para mí).


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Magníficas aportaciones, robo todo tu conocimiento y lo haré pasar por mío ¡jajajaja!, perdón, desbarro ¡jajaja! (si llega el día en que no puedo pagar Spotify, toda la fonoteca musical a la mierda).


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Ya sé que soy muuy monguer, por no haber escuchado todo esto antes. Y muy plasta por insistir en dar las gracias, pero he tenido que venir a darte las gracias por haberlo recomendado (lo tenía en mente desde hace años pero no tomaba forma).
> 
> Me gusta muchísimo y la pequeña "Orchid", ahí en medio, no me la esperaba... muy emocionante (para mí).



Para mí, Orchid, está en el top ten de mejores instrumentales. Como dices, es corta, es simple, pero es realmente genial


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Para mí, Orchid, está en el top ten de mejores instrumentales. Como dices, es corta, es simple, pero es realmente genial



¿Estaría en tu top 10 de instrumentales el Anesthesia de Kill em All? ¿O qué otras están en ese top ten?


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

Y por que este y no otro de ellos? Pues por que está telegraph road. 6 grandes canciones y una de ellas inmensa


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Estaría en tu top 10 de instrumentales el Anesthesia de Kill em All? ¿O qué otras están en ese top ten?



Anesthesia no. Orion, sí
Esta también estaría pero ya ha puesto otro forero el álbum completo que es otra maravilla


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel (Possible Pop Songs Volume Two) 1983. Extraordinario.


China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel

China Crisis - Wishful Thinking

China Crisis - Hanna Hanna

China Crisis - Tragedy And Mystery

China Crisis - The Soul Awakening

China Crisis - Here Comes A Raincloud

China Crisis - Dockland


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Killing Joke - Night Time (1985) 


Killing Joke - Love Like Blood

Killing Joke - Eighties

Killing Joke - New Day

Killing Joke - Kings And Queens

Killing Joke - Europe


----------



## Hamtel (31 Mar 2022)

Mi segundo disco favorito. Los pasadísimos de vueltas Mr. Bungle - California


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

John Denver - Back Home Again (1974)


John Denver - Annie's Song 

John Denver - Back Home Again 

John Denver - Matthew

John Denver - The Music Is You

John Denver - This Old Guitar

John Denver - Thank God I'm a Country Boy


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Yukihiro Takahashi - Neuromantic (1981) 


Yukihiro Takahashi - Drip Dry Eyes

Yukihiro Takahashi - Something In The Air 

Yukihiro Takahashi - Connection 

Yukihiro Takahashi - Grand Espoir 

Yukihiro Takahashi - Extra-Ordinary


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Fischer-Z - Going Deaf For A Living (1980)


Fischer-Z - So Long

Fischer Z - Room Service

Fischer Z - Crazy Girl

Fischer-Z - Going Deaf For A Living

Fischer-Z - Pick Up / Slip Up


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

De Fischer-Z está muy bien el "Red Skies over Paradise"

Con esta joyita:



"Marliese" como single con gancho (esta letra sería hoy imposible)



La cruda "Multinationals bite"



En fin, un disco muy sólido, muy "New Wave"


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Démis Roussos - Forever And Ever (1973)


Demis Roussos - Forever And Ever

Demis Roussos - My Reason 

Demis Roussos - My Friend The Wind

Demis Roussos - Velvet Mornings 

Demis Roussos - When I Am A Kid

Demis Roussos - Lost In A Dream


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> De Fischer-Z está muy bien el "Red Skies over Paradise"
> 
> Con esta joyita:
> 
> ...



Hola Alia. "De Fischer-Z está muy bien el "Red Skies over Paradise" Grandísimo Lp sin duda. Yo creo que los tres primeros son buenos. "Marliese" como single con gancho (esta letra sería hoy imposible) No se lo editaría ni dios, es lo que hay por desgracia. Saludos.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (31 Mar 2022)

Llego tarde al hilo y es muy largo...¿ alguien ha mencionado al gran Klaus Nomi? A mí me parecen fundamentales su dos primeros discos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Llego tarde al hilo y es muy largo...¿ alguien ha mencionado al gran Klaus Nomi? A mí me parecen fundamentales su dos primeros discos.



No, no salió (creo).
Este fue una de las primeras personas en morir de sida, no?


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Slim Whitman - Indian Love Call

Slim whitman/Indian Love Call (Mars Attack)

Mars Attacks - ak ak ak ak ak ak guapa!!

Si no lo pongo, no cago. uuuuuuuuuuuuUUUUUUUUUUU!! ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak ak!! Grande Slim Whitman y los marcianos. P.D. Genial Slim Whitman y su preciosa canción. Los marcianos "unos cachondos". Ak ak ak ak ak ak guapa!!


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (31 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Slim Whitman - Indian Love Call
> 
> Slim whitman/Indian Love Call (Mars Attack)
> 
> ...



Es usted un romántico...


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No, no salió (creo).
> Este fue una de las primeras personas en morir de sida, no?



Sí, el pobre vivió muy poco en el planeta tierra. Pero creo que era una entidad extraterrestre y estará dando guerra en otro planeta...jojojo

Nomi es fundamental en la música contemporánea. Cosas que han hecho grandes figuras...las hizo antes Nomi.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> De Fischer-Z está muy bien el "Red Skies over Paradise"
> 
> Con esta joyita:
> 
> ...



La letra de Marliese (acabo de leerla, aunque hable de ella como si la conociera de siempre) sí está permitida, solo que no dentro del circuito mainstream.

Fuera de él, siguen existiendo este tipo de cosas.

Sería como decir que es imposible hacer una película como La Pianista. Claro, solo si es una de hollywood que aspira al oscar; si no, ahí está.

Pero supongo, por cómo habláis de ella que debió estar en los primeros puestos de los 40 principales.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Démis Roussos - Forever And Ever (1973)
> 
> 
> Demis Roussos - Forever And Ever
> ...



Lo que sí que no permitirían a día de hoy es que un señor saliera con esa expresión en la portada de su propio disco ¡jajajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Llego tarde al hilo y es muy largo...¿ alguien ha mencionado al gran Klaus Nomi? A mí me parecen fundamentales su dos primeros discos.



Llegas en el momento justo. Nadie ha puesto todavía a este artista. Bienvenido.


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Visage - Visage (1980) El grupo que abandero el movimiento de los nuevos románticos y su primer álbum, aquí se encuentra la canción con la que saltaron a la fama y que es todo un clásico del movimiento de los nuevos románticos y el Synthpop de primeros de los 80, Fade To Grey. Hay otras canciones buenas como, Mind Of A Toy, Visage, Blocks On Blocks o Tar, pero todas fueron eclipsadas por Fade To Grey, y es una pena porque el álbum en conjunto es estupendo.


Visage - Fade To Grey

Visage - Visage

Visage - Mind Of A Toy

Visage - Blocks On Blocks



Visage - Visage (1980)

Visage - The Anvil (1982) Segundo álbum de Visage donde el sonido se torna mas oscuro, épico y barroco. En el encontramos canciones sensacionales como, The Damned Don't Cry, un tema mágico, encantandor y demoledor al mismo tiempo. Brumas sintéticas, desazón electrónico, barroquismo marca Ultravox, nuevo romanticismo en estado puro. Look What They've Done y Again We Love son otros dos fantásticos temas donde Billy Currie y Barry Adamson se salen. Night Train es el que suena mas diferente, Funk retro desenfadado que invita a bailar. El ultimo tema es Whispers, una canción instrumental que te sumerge en un cuento mágico gracias a ese mago de los teclados que es Billy Currie. Recomendable 100x100.


Visage - The Damned Don't Cry

Visage - The Horseman

Visage - Look What They've Done

Visage - Again We Love

Visage - I'm Still Searching

Visage - Whispers



Visage - The Anvil (1982)


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel (Possible Pop Songs Volume Two) 1983. Extraordinario.
> 
> 
> China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel
> ...



China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel (Possible Pop Songs Volume Two) No te gusta este grupo y este disco @Roquete?


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> China Crisis - Working With Fire And Steel (Possible Pop Songs Volume Two) No te gusta este grupo y este disco @Roquete?



Es que estoy sufriendo una Burbu crisis¡jajaja! no se me cargan los vídeos.

Llevo unrat sufriendo un poco para ver los vídeos y he tenido que pasar . Sí me gusta, pero por ahora solo el gran éxito, que estoy escuchando ahora mismo: "Working With Fire And Steel" que descubrí gracias a tí en otro hilo.

Tengo que oír todas las demás...pero parecen muy dulces y evocadoras, con melodías muy bonitas escondidas dentro de cada canción. Mañana lo escucho y te doy una opinión mejor elaborada.

Por cierto, también me ha gustado John Denver, no sabía que la primera canción (que no había escuchado hacía mil años y me ha emocionado un poco). Un hombre que canta este tipo de música...otro que habrá sufrido mucho por amor (los hombres tan delicados, como no den con una buena mujer son machacados), como tú ¡jajaja! (me invento cosas; me resulta jocoso, perdona). 
Y también mucho Fischer-Z.

El japonés no sé si podré con él, la música experimental es difícil de oír para una mente regulera como la mía ¡jajaja!

¿Cómo estás hoy, conforero?


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Visage - Whispers



¿ESta canción de verdad sale en "Picnic at Hanging Rock" o es un vídeo al que le han puesto la canción pero no hay relación alguna?. Lo digo porque me anima a verla.

Una cosa importante de toda esta música que uno no ha oído nunca -y no está de moda- es que en la primera escucha puede no parecer nada, pero luego, al volverla a escuchar -mejor si estás a otra cosa-, al reconocerla, es cuando por fin entra dentro de uno.

Es un proceso en el que confío para aprender a escuchar cosas nuevas.

Ese y el de escuchar cosas muy difíciles para mí y luego ir a cosas un poco más sencillas...por arte de magia entran del tirón.


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Es que estoy sufriendo una Burbu crisis¡jajaja! no se me cargan los vídeos.
> 
> Llevo unrat sufriendo un poco para ver los vídeos y he tenido que pasar . Sí me gusta, pero por ahora solo el gran éxito, que estoy escuchando ahora mismo: "Working With Fire And Steel" que descubrí gracias a tí en otro hilo.
> 
> ...



Tirando o mejor dicho, estoy nada del otro mundo, como casi siempre, es lo que hay. Delicado? Educado. Machacado? Agotado yo y los que me han llevado a esa situación. Tengo dos caras, una de ellas es bastante jodida, esa cara es de : Si me jodes te jodo, si me das te doy, si me machacas te machaco. No te estoy diciendo nada que yo no te quiera decir porque es totalmente intrascendente para mi @Roquete.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Citar


Behind the Mask dijo:


> Tirando o mejor dicho, estoy nada del otro mundo, como casi siempre, es lo que hay.



¿Tienes depresión o problemas?


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿ESta canción de verdad sale en "Picnic at Hanging Rock" o es un vídeo al que le han puesto la canción pero no hay relación alguna?. Lo digo porque me anima a verla.
> 
> Una cosa importante de toda esta música que uno no ha oído nunca -y no está de moda- es que en la primera escucha puede no parecer nada, pero luego, al volverla a escuchar -mejor si estás a otra cosa-, al reconocerla, es cuando por fin entra dentro de uno.
> 
> ...



No, es parte del metraje de la película con la canción añadida. Esta canción no tiene videoclip. Hay canciones que entran a la primera, otras requieren de mas de una escucha para que te entren y otras por mucho que las escuches, no entran ni con calzador.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> No, es parte del metraje de la película con la canción añadida. Esta canción no tiene videoclip. Hay canciones que entran a la primera, otras requieren de mas de una escucha para que te entren y otras por mucho que las escuches, no entran ni con calzador.



¡jajajaja!.

Para animarte, y porque creo que eres, además de Behind otra persona del foro a la que le gusta el cine, te pongo esta escena, una de las más bonitas de la historia del cine (para mí al menos) maravillosa (por música -si sabes de quién es, dímelo, que me lo apunto- y contenido).,


----------



## otroyomismo (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Citar
> 
> ¿Tienes depresión o problemas?



Problemas tengo yo y casi todo el mundo. Depresión? No, desencanto, enfado (cabreo) y una gran decepción. No me espera yo que gente tan cercana a mi y a los míos, nos dieran la espalda de la manera que lo hicieron. No puedo decirte mas, solo que se me han caído castillos que parecían indestructibles y no eran mas que vulgares castillos de arena.


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Ultravox - Vienna (1980) El mejor álbum de Ultravox con Midge Ure, una autentica joya del Synthpop/rock de primeros de los 80 que se a convertido en todo un clásico del genero. Grabado en Alemania, en los famosos estudios del gran Conny Plank, consiguieron un sonido nuevo proporcionado por los nuevos sintetizadores y al mismo tiempo no había inconvenientes en utilizar guitarras en el momento preciso y ese violín que Billy Currie sabía estampar como pocos en el lugar adecuado.


Ultravox - Vienna

Ultravox - Sleepwalk

Ultravox - All Stood Still

Ultravox - Passing Strangers

Ultravox - Private Lives



Ultravox - Vienna (1980)

Ultravox - Rage In Eden (1981) Para mi, el segundo mejor álbum de Ultravox con Midge Ure. Este álbum es considerado por muchos su mejor trabajo, el sonido se ha oscurecido, es más barroco, más ampuloso. Programaciones, cajas de ritmo y teclados te hacen bailar y, mientras bailas mecánicamente, entras en un mantra sintético del que es muy difícil salir.
Producido por Conny Plank y Ultravox, el resultado es sensacional.


Ultravox - The Thin Wall

Ultravox - The Voice

Ultravox - I Remember (Death In The Afternoon)

Ultravox - We Stand Alone

Ultravox - Stranger Within



Ultravox - Rage In Eden (1981)


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

God is an Astronaut. All is violent, all is bright.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Mar 2022)

Por ejemplo, en este LP figura esta canción:



O esta:






Es posible que ahora exista en CD (los elepés ya no se estila).


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Las mayúsculas las uso no por agresividad sino para que, al menos, esas palabras sean leídas.



Pues entonces mejor —es solo un consejo— ponerlas en _cursiva_ o subrayadas.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Mar 2022)

(suite)





El LP no tiene desperdicio, son canciones de una gran calidad:


A1Hung On The Heart (Of A Man Back Home)3:53A2Rose Water3:11Wingless Angels / Survivors II(5:25)A3aWingless AngelsA3bSurvivors IIA4Some Kind Of Love3:56A5Survivors4:02B1Summer Child4:51B2Josie2:57B3Ride Stone Blind4:33B4Mazatlan/Adelita4:11B5Let The Big Horse Run3:49


----------



## Behind the Mask (31 Mar 2022)

Billy Joel - The Stranger (1977)


Billy Joel - Just the Way You Are

Billy Joel - Movin' Out (Anthony's Song) 

Billy Joel - The Stranger 

Billy Joel - Vienna 

Billy Joel - She's Always a Woman 

Billy Joel - Only the Good Die Young


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Billy Joel - The Stranger (1977)
> 
> 
> Billy Joel - Just the Way You Are
> ...



Esto es de 1ro de cultura musical ¿verdad?...aunque yo solo conociera la preciosa "She's always a woman to me".

Ya está en mi mega-súper-giga-listado. Mañana oiré todos los que has puesto hoy y te comentaré (aunque como estás triste no dirás mucho de vuelta ¡jajaja!).

Edito: ¡oye!, es el del "Hombre del piano"!


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Abr 2022)

Este LP también era, es, muy bueno, del año 1976. Lo tenía en casa. El estilo se parece un poco a Deep Purple en su faceta de rock sinfónico (no en la de rock duro). Suele etiquetarse de _rock progresivo_. Tiene buena aceptación en YouTube, y muchos lo resuben a sus canales (como puede comprobarse poniendo _Atila Intención_ en la barra buscadora de YouTube). Es de un grupo catalán llamado Atila, y observo que tiene muy buena acogida por extranjeros (ingleses, franceses, japoneses...).
(Anécdota: El tema _El principio del fin_ comienza con unas notas del clásico Bach).


----------



## Turek (1 Abr 2022)

Un pequeño aporte para no andar tan rezagado en el post.

Gran familia de músicos irlandeses.



Y un tema del aleman Schiller con Marie Brennan.



Un poco de minimalismo para despedir la noche.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (1 Abr 2022)

Otra obra maestra en LP, de mis tiempos, es _Entre dos aguas_, de Paco de Lucía.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Turek dijo:


> Un pequeño aporte para no andar tan rezagado en el post.
> 
> Gran familia de músicos irlandeses.
> 
> ...



¿Qué es lo último?!


----------



## Behind the Mask (1 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Esto es de 1ro de cultura musical ¿verdad?...aunque yo solo conociera la preciosa "She's always a woman to me".
> 
> Ya está en mi mega-súper-giga-listado. Mañana oiré todos los que has puesto hoy y te comentaré (aunque como estás triste no dirás mucho de vuelta ¡jajaja!).
> 
> Edito: ¡oye!, es el del "Hombre del piano"!



No estoy ni triste ni alegre, estoy en estado neutro y ya estoy acostumbrado. No me gusta escribir y menos aquí. Edito: ¡oye!, es el del "Hombre del piano"! Para que me preguntas algo que ya sabes, no me seas vacilón @Roquete. P.D. Tu conserva tu buen humor, vivirás mas y mejor. Saludos.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Pues entonces mejor —es solo un consejo— ponerlas en _cursiva_ o subrayadas.



Ok, así lo haré, aunque me gustan las mayúsculas porque se leen muy fácil y rápido (cosa que viene bien a las personas con ciertos problemas de atención, como yo; vamos, que escribo como me es fácil percibir a mí...pero difícil de entender para los demás porque tienen que hacerse a la idea de que no son gritos ¡jajaja!)

Gracias por el consejo.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> No estoy ni triste ni alegre, estoy en estado neutro y ya estoy acostumbrado. No me gusta escribir y menos aquí. Edito: ¡oye!, es el del "Hombre del piano"! Para que me preguntas algo que ya sabes, no me seas vacilón @Roquete. P.D. Tu conserva tu buen humor, vivirás mas y mejor. Saludos.



No es vacile, es que al mirar en Spotify he visto "Piano man" junto al disco que has recomendado y he dicho...¿no será que es la canción original que cantaba Ana Belén?.

El problema de ponerlo por escrito es que pierde la gracia de la espontaneidad.


----------



## Behind the Mask (1 Abr 2022)

Terry Jacks - Seasons In The Sun

Una de las canciones mas deprimentes de la historia ¡Vamos, la alegría de la huerta! Ahora bien, eso no quiere decir que no sea bonita. Buenas Noches.


----------



## Turek (1 Abr 2022)

Stev


Roquete dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo último?!



Steve Reich, uno de los pioneros del minimalismo.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Muy conocido, pero Imprescindible Battiato. Tiene varios imprescindibles, pero pongo uno de los que está en español.

Nómadas (disco)- Via lactea (canción)


Y esta canción, de regalo, porque murió el año pasado y es una mirada a su propia vida (dentro de un album, solo aparece en un disco "live" que se llama Giubbe Rose). En el album aparece en italiano, la pongo es español para que podáis disfrutar la letra quienes no la conozcáis a estas alturas.


----------



## Behind the Mask (1 Abr 2022)

John Denver - Annie's Song

Mocedades - Asi Fue Nuestro Amor "Annie's Song"

Volviendo al gran John Denver. Una de las mejores versiones de una de sus canciones mas conocidas, Annie's Song, la hizo en español el gran grupo Mocedades.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (1 Abr 2022)

Cualquiera del tito Agu. Este es para mi el mejor.
Hay q indagar no hay ni playlist preparadas en youtube, o no se encuentran bien.
Es underground dentro del underground.
Flamenco oscuro arcaico.
Aqui con el sitar de gualberto hacen buena combinacion.


Topo Marea negra, los de Asfalto anteriores están tambien muy bien. Rock patrio de los 70s 80s


Y como no, no se si es un disco o que es pero una seleccion de los mejores temas de Vangelis sin duda seria unos de los discos mas excelsos que haya podido crear un ser humano.


Este disco fue un antes y un despues para mi cuando lo descubrí.
Un grande el señor Heredia, un artista de los pies a la cabeza.
Victor heredia, solo quiero la vida.


Y como no, Franco Battiato, que nos dejó hace poco.
Indescriptible la profundidad y el cuerpo de sus canciones, trascendia varias dimensiones.
Aqui en español para deleite nuestro, tuvimos la suertr de que fuera poliglota y tradujera sus temas con una eficacia suprahumana.
Imposible no derramar alguna lagrima con uno de sus temas si aun se conserva algo de vida.


----------



## Behind the Mask (1 Abr 2022)

The Wake - Here Comes Everybody (1985)


The Wake - Talk About The Past

The Wake - World Of Her Own

The Wake - Pale Spectre

The Wake - All I Asked You To Do

The Wake - O Pamela

The Wake - Sail Through


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (1 Abr 2022)

Unas pinceladas sueltas


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (1 Abr 2022)

Este hombre era de otro mundo, el unico que le hizo sombra a Paco de Lucia.
Para mi fue mejor que el, o estuvieron a la par.



Hubo suerte que en Moron habia base militar y muchos americanos quedaron entusiasmados con su toque y lo documentaron gráficamente. De no ser asi uno de los mas carismáticos guitarristas que ha dado España moria en el olvido.
En este video se puede ver a un negro en el bar flipando como baila el Funi.
La verdad que es una joya de documento, ver a la gente como disfrutaba, el buen rollo que habia, lo bueno que era el arte y que bien cantaban todos, cada uno a su modo como le salía de las entrañas.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

@Behind the Mask[/USER] , he oído el disco de China Crisis 2 veces. Me gusta muchísimo. Estas tres canciones son, por ahora, mis preferidas:

Here comes a Raincloud, Wishful Thinking y The soul awakening.

Es sutil, es delicado y tiene un tipo de colocación de las notas o la armonía o lo que demonios sea ( ¡jajaja! que como no sé de música no puedo explicar) que me encanta.

También he escuchado a Billy Joel y, aunque no tanto como China Crisis me ha gustado bastante.

Edito, que me he confundido y he mezclado cosas.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> John Denver - Annie's Song
> 
> Mocedades - Asi Fue Nuestro Amor "Annie's Song"
> 
> Volviendo al gran John Denver. Una de las mejores versiones de una de sus canciones mas conocidas, Annie's Song, la hizo en español el gran grupo Mocedades.



Qué morro tienen ¡jajajaja!, no hay falta de equivocarse con esa canción. 
Me gusta muchísimo más la original, la voz de él es murrrrrrciosa y el estilo musical también. Mocedades le mete algo que le quita gracia. Perdona, que sé que te gusta; no va contra tí, es una declaración de amor a la original.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Petete el del libro gordo dijo:


> Cualquiera del tito Agu. Este es para mi el mejor.
> Hay q indagar no hay ni playlist preparadas en youtube, o no se encuentran bien.
> Es underground dentro del underground.
> Flamenco oscuro arcaico.
> ...



Muy variado (tanto este mensaje como el anterior -he visto 2, no sé si hay más-, muy bien..


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> The Wake - Here Comes Everybody (1985)
> 
> 
> The Wake - Talk About The Past
> ...



@Behind the Mask , hay otro forero (no recuerdo su "nombre" que tiene como avatar a la chica de "world of her own". Esa persona dice ser alguien que toma muchas medicinas y que es muy joven, pero me resisto a creer que tenga esta referencia (es decir, que conozca este disco).

¿Eres tú? ¿Te robó la idea en algún otro mensaje en el que pusiste la canción? ¿Qué hay detrás de todo esto? ¡jajaja!.


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Abr 2022)

Tanto como un disco que todo humano debería conocer sería bastante pretencioso, pero como aquí estamos en una lluvia de ideas para compartir discos que nos hayan resultado interesantes, haré mi humilde aportación. 
Son la banda española El Tiempo y su disco Versus de 2003. En su momento llegaron incluso a entrar en la lista de Los 40 con varios de sus temas pese a pertenecer a una discográfica muy modesta, pero están totalmente olvidados. Me costó lo mío encontrarlos y creía incluso que estaba siendo objeto de Efecto Mandela y que realmente ni habían existido:


----------



## Behind the Mask (1 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @Behind the Mask , hay otro forero (no recuerdo su "nombre" que tiene como avatar a la chica de "world of her own". Esa persona dice ser alguien que toma muchas medicinas y que es muy joven, pero me resisto a creer que tenga esta referencia (es decir, que conozca este disco).
> 
> ¿Eres tú? ¿Te robó la idea en algún otro mensaje en el que pusiste la canción? ¿Qué hay detrás de todo esto? ¡jajaja!.



Ten animo y no decaigas y dale al magín. Tu sabes que ese forero es @atasco. Por lo que se de sus gustos musicales, ni conoce este disco ni creo que le guste, el es mas de hip-hop y tal. ¿Eres tú? NO ¿Te robó la idea en algún otro mensaje en el que pusiste la canción? NO ¿Qué hay detrás de todo esto? Casualidad. Voy a comer algo @Roquete. Saludos.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ten animo y no decaigas y dale al magín. Tu sabes que ese forero es @atasco. Por lo que se de sus gustos musicales, ni conoce este disco ni creo que le guste, el es mas de hip-hop y tal. ¿Eres tú? NO ¿Te robó la idea en algún otro mensaje en el que pusiste la canción? NO ¿Qué hay detrás de todo esto? Casualidad. Voy a comer algo @Roquete. Saludos.



No, no me sé los nombres de muchos foreros (no tengo buena memoria y, además, si no voy a dirigirme a alguien no miro el nombre que se ponen).

¿Dale al magín? ¡jajaja!

Por cierto, estoy escuchando Here Comes Everybody y en el "cómo cantan" recuerdan a los Pechos Boys y el sonido es algo entre The Cure y New Order (bueno, esos grupos suenan parecidos entre sí) . Están muy bien (no por eso, están bien porque sí, y me gusta que mezclen sonido de armónica en alguna canción).


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Ten animo y no decaigas y dale al magín. Tu sabes que ese forero es @atasco. Por lo que se de sus gustos musicales, ni conoce este disco ni creo que le guste, el es mas de hip-hop y tal. ¿Eres tú? NO ¿Te robó la idea en algún otro mensaje en el que pusiste la canción? NO ¿Qué hay detrás de todo esto? Casualidad. Voy a comer algo @Roquete. Saludos.



yo m,e acabo de despertar ahora de la siesta


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Entertainment! - Gang of Four.

Cuantísima TENSIÓN consigue esta gente con tan poco...



Sometimes I'm thinking that I love you
But I know it's only lust
Your kiss so sweet
Your sweat so sour


----------



## Vorsicht (1 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Pero el inicio de esa pieza, podría cantarlo. Es decir, ¿es una melodía tocada sólo como armonía?



Mira a ver si te gusta. Me ha parecido curioso:



EDITO: al loro con la parte fugada (muy Bach le ha salido)


----------



## Ele_SD (1 Abr 2022)

De los priest:

*Stained class 1978
painkiller 1990*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Yo no piloto mucho de Scott Walker, pero seguro que debería estar...


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## stuka (1 Abr 2022)

Tengo el LP, el CD, la cinta de Cassette...además del póster, la revista de "cómo se hizo", dvd, blue ray....................

El compositor fue el padre del director: Carmine Coppola.

Esta película aúna una conjunción de los astros: es una obra maestra la película, pero también su banda sonora.


Como curiosidad, comentaré que el mismo Wagner alucinaría con la versión que realizó papá Carmine.


...Hasta el póster es una obra maestra.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Entertainment! - Gang of Four.
> 
> Cuantísima TENSIÓN consigue esta gente con tan poco...
> 
> ...



¡Esto ya lo pusiste! Todavía no lo he escuchado...


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Mira a ver si te gusta. Me ha parecido curioso:
> 
> 
> 
> EDITO: al loro con la parte fugada (muy Bach le ha salido)



Precioso. En el segundo 00.16 - 00.17 con cada una de las manos toca varias notas a la vez -es decir, que no va teclita a teclita ¡jajaja!, perdón mi idiotez..Es solo armonía, ¿no?.

Estoy aprendiendo con unos cursos de la universidad de no sé qué lugar en EEUU (tal vez en Sausalito, donde tú estás ¡jajaja!) y voy poco a poco. Lo de la armonía es lo único que sigue siendo un escollo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Esto ya lo pusiste! Todavía no lo he escuchado...



¿No me jodas que lo he repetido? 

La verdad es que le pego mucho ultimamente...

Pues bueno, lo arreglo ahora...

A Certain Ratio - The Graveyard and the Ballroom





Podían haber sido más grandes, pero bueno...


----------



## otroyomismo (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿No me jodas que lo he repetido?
> 
> La verdad es que le pego mucho ultimamente...
> 
> ...



El cantante canta un poco a lo "Ian Curtis" ¿son de la misma época o posteriores?

Por cierto, tu amigo el de los felpudos me ha puesto en el ignore porque cree que soy un multi de Obiwan...¡jajajaja!

Edito: es difícil que un grupo tan "atonal" pueda llegar a hacerse muy famoso.


----------



## fachacine (1 Abr 2022)

Hoy reivindico una de las mayores patadas en los huevos de la sociedad bienpensante:


----------



## fachacine (1 Abr 2022)

Los The Sundays tampoco sonaban mal:


----------



## fachacine (1 Abr 2022)

The Wedding Present también tenían temazos:


----------



## fachacine (1 Abr 2022)

Está canción me enloquece. Bueno, me enloquece el grupo en general, pero esta tiene una desesperación interior, un ardor... No sé, no creo que haya habido nada como Joy Division, en mi podio de bandas aún no han sido desbancados:


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

Gracias a uno de vosotros, no recuerdo cuál, y a una coincidencia, encontré, por fin esta canción que llevaba buscando años.

*¿Consideráis mítico o al menos digno de ser tenido en consideración el album en el que se encuentra (Low-Life)?*

No pongo la canción como tal, si no el corto de animación que me la dio a conocer (que también he reencontrado) y que está muy bien.

El disco es Low-Life; el grupo, New Order; la canción, Elegy. El tema va bien con Burbuja y con todos los que quieren dejar de remar.


----------



## Roquete (1 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Está canción me enloquece. Bueno, me enloquece el grupo en general, pero esta tiene una desesperación interior, un ardor... No sé, no creo que haya habido nada como Joy Division, en mi podio de bandas aún no han sido desbancados:



Son "one of a kind", únicos.

Esa voz que parece no ir al tiempo pero que está bien colocada, el sonido "distorsionado", el ritmo.

Yo, de joven, no me creía que la gente aceptara cómo canta Ian Curtis, y ahora no veo que pudiera/debiera hacerlo de otra forma.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> El cantante canta un poco a lo "Ian Curtis" ¿son de la misma época o posteriores?
> 
> Por cierto, tu amigo el de los felpudos me ha puesto en el ignore porque cree que soy un multi de Obiwan...¡jajajaja!
> 
> Edito: es difícil que un grupo tan "atonal" pueda llegar a hacerse muy famoso.



Son de la misma época, del mismo sello (Factory) y también de Manchester.

Con @SNB Superstar hay que llevarse bien si no se quiere acabar en un felpulag con la boca llena de pelos...es el líder de un sector del foro minoritario pero muy fanatizado. Se saben en el lado correcto de la Historia.

Seamos honestos: cuatro de cada cinco foreros de Burbuja son multis de @Obiwanchernobil. Eso quiere decir que hay un 80% de probabilidades de que esté hablando ahora mismo con un hámster.

No sé si "A message to you Rudy" salió en un anuncio o algo, pero siempre pienso en café cuando la escucho...



Siempre me gustaron mucho pues casi todas...







...pero "Stupid Marriage" está a otro nivel...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Está canción me enloquece. Bueno, me enloquece el grupo en general, pero esta tiene una desesperación interior, un ardor... No sé, no creo que haya habido nada como Joy Division, en mi podio de bandas aún no han sido desbancados:



A mi me impresiona especialmente "The Sound of Music" con el ritmo motorik, esa guitarra tan abrasiva (podrían ser los Killing Joke más duros)...


----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Son de la misma época, del mismo sello (Factory) y también de Manchester.
> 
> Con @SNB Superstar hay que llevarse bien si no se quiere acabar en un felpulag con la boca llena de pelos...es el líder de un sector del foro minoritario pero muy fanatizado. Se saben en el lado correcto de la Historia.
> 
> ...



Pero es gracioso que le imite la forma de cantar.

No, @Obiwanchernobil tiene una forma peculiar de expresarse que sale siempre a flote (y mete términos de anatomía o medicina, ciborg-rismo casi en casi cualquier nick...y...es boniquete -es decir, a pesar de lo bárbaro que es al expresarse tiene un toque de muchachillo de bien).

Aunque he llegado a pensar (aunque dijiste que no tienes multinicks) que también pudieras ser tú, aunque pienso que tú podrías ser una mujer...y entonces no serías él ¡jajaja!. Como sea, el disco está ya en mi listado (A message to Rudy siemrpe me gustó y esto se oye con una facilidad que pasma ¡jajaja!).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

Los términos de anatomía, medicina, los ciborgs...ese es Obiwan1, la pizpi enfermera de guardería. Forea cuando tiene guardia de noche. Es super cuqui, con su cola de caballo y sus botes de pastillas, pasillo arriba y pasillo abajo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

La terna del principio me preñó el núcleo...los teníamos por típico grupo mierdoso mis amigos y yo. En un bar ya para cerrar nos pusieron el disco porque estábamos hablando de ellos. Con la primera nos partíamos el pecho. Yo a la segunda ya me cambió el gesto...y a la tercera ya me miraban y me gritaban: "A ti te gustan!!"

Me convertí en un hereje fusilable en un par de canciones.

Desde entonces si yo decía: "son un grupo de mierda" un amigo me contestaba "sí, como Jesus and Mary Chain". Y yo callaba avergonzado......true story.





...este principio...



...y sigue...


----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los términos de anatomía, medicina, los ciborgs...ese ese Obiwan1, la pizpi enfermera de guardería. Forea cuando tiene guardia de noche. Es super cuqui, con su cola de caballo y sus botes de pastillas, pasillo arriba y pasillo abajo...



Creo que la verdadera razón por la que se me ha enfadado el felpudero es que le he dicho que si era otro de los admiradores de Obiwan que desean que sea esto que tú pones en vez de un chico¡jajajaja!.
Ahí me ha dicho: eres multinick de Obiwan, al ignore. ¡jajajaja!.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

Otro imprescindible...

PInk Flag - Wire


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los términos de anatomía, medicina, los ciborgs...ese ese Obiwan1, la pizpi enfermera de guardería. Forea cuando tiene guardia de noche. Es super cuqui, con su cola de caballo y sus botes de pastillas, pasillo arriba y pasillo abajo...




ROCIADAS ilimitadas


----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ROCIADAS ilimitadas



¿¡A tí mismo?!

@Alia del Cuchillo quiere creer que esa eres tú y se toca pensando en ello.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Creo que la verdadera razón por la que se me ha enfadado el felpudero es que le he dicho que si era otro de los admiradores de Obiwan que desean que sea esto que tú pones en vez de un chico¡jajajaja!.
> Ahí me ha dicho: eres multinick de Obiwan, al ignore. ¡jajajaja!.




No le des más vueltas, el estaba en el partido reformista, cada uno hablábamos de nuestras inquietudes, el de sus, cosas y yo de las mías, 
El tipo decía que yo era una mujer, desconozco que le llevó a ese pensamiento, estaba en una locura de troleo tras troleo, yo aunque hombre, en ocasiones troleaba sabiendo que el pensaba que yo era una mujer.
Por supuesto saque a relucir temas más culturales de ellos que dialogar, como si el era un ciborg y si le gustaban los perros pomeranias...


Y así es como comenzó su caída dentro del partido...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ROCIADAS ilimitadas



A esta sí que la rociaba yo...


----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No le des más vueltas, el estaba en el partido reformista, cada uno hablábamos de nuestras inquietudes, el de sus, cosas y yo de las mías,
> El tipo decía que yo era una mujer, desconozco que le llevó a ese pensamiento, estaba en una locura de troleo tras troleo, yo aunque hombre, en ocasiones troleaba sabiendo que el pensaba que yo era una mujer.
> Por supuesto saque a relucir temas más culturales de ellos que dialogar, como si el era un ciborg y si le gustaban los perros pomeranias...
> 
> ...



¡jajaja! Pues los tienes locos. Podrías hacer con ellos lo que quisieras, imagina las posibilidades.. Al del felpudo le puedes quitar los derechos de su música y todos los billes que puedas. Y a @Alia del Cuchillo, que parece más sentido, podrías enamorarlo y le puedes sacar el piso. Todo eso sin tener que verles la cara siquiera, solo a base de fotos.

Edito: ¡jajajajaja! lo de los perros pomeranias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> A esta sí que la rociaba yo...



Ostia pues suena muy bien, respecto a las ROCIADAS me sigo quedando con la enfermera.


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Abr 2022)

The Selecter - Too Much Pressure (1980)


The Selecter - Missing Words 

The Selecter - On My Radio

The Selecter - Three Minute Hero

The Selecter - Too Much Pressure 

The Selecter - Out On The Streets




El mejor disco de The Selecter con una Pauline Black esplendida, que voz mas bonita tenia, rodeada de excelentes músicos como Neol Davies, guitarra y Charley Anderson, bajo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ostia pues suena muy bien, respecto a las ROCIADAS me sigo quedando con la enfermera.



En 1:05 te mata...a mi me deja gorrión cada vez que lo veo...Helena Deland se llama este pizpiritancia hecha ser humano...
...uff...3:19......¿cómo se puede estar tan rica?


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


>



He tardado como tres horas en coger el chiste...¿te das cuenta de hasta dónde puede llegar la putrefacción de una mente?¡jajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> He tardado como tres horas en coger el chiste...¿te das cuenta de hasta dónde puede llegar la putrefacción de una mente?¡jajaja!



Tu mente ya está empezando a ser moldeada por Burbuja. Pronto serás de los nuestros y te descubrirás leyendo y hablando vurvugo sin dificultad...  ...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

No tenía que haber visto 6 veces seguidas el vídeo de Helena Deland. Ahora sólo quiero que se acabe ya esto de la forma más rápida e indolora posible.

Escucharé a Dirty Three en bucle hasta morir...


----------



## Behind the Mask (2 Abr 2022)

Tengo que cenar y son la 01:12 de la madrugada, veremos como me sienta. Buenas noches @Roquete , buenas noches @Alia del Cuchillo.


----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tu mente ya está empezando a ser moldeada por Burbuja. Pronto serás de los nuestros y te descubrirás leyendo y hablando vurvugo sin dificultad...  ...



¡No! eso nunca. 

He de respetar la inocencia de mi mente cueste lo que cueste. Me voy a dormir, como antídoto al burbujismo, pongo dos canciones de Daniel Johnston. 

Su inocencia es tal que impiden la corrosión del mal que habita el foro. 

Artista: *Daniel Johnston.

LIfe in vain* (letra que aplica bien al foro).

*
Story of an artist* (más desesperanzada, pero tan sentida...)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

Cranes - Forever

Por alguna razón, les perdí de vista. Es como si con los 2 primeros discos ya fuese suficiente...este Forever, espectacular.







La niña de la curva...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Tengo que cenar y son la 01:12 de la madrugada, veremos como me sienta. Buenas noches @Roquete , buenas noches @Alia del Cuchillo.



Algo suave, que no caiga fuerte. Piensa que hasta Obiwan está a calditos. Yo me tomo otra cerveza y a dormir. Que descanses.


----------



## fachacine (2 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Gracias a uno de vosotros, no recuerdo cuál, y a una coincidencia, encontré, por fin esta canción que llevaba buscando años.
> 
> *¿Consideráis mítico o al menos digno de ser tenido en consideración el album en el que se encuentra (Low-Life)?*
> 
> ...



Posiblemente el mejor cortometraje que he visto en mi vida, y la música va como anillo al dedo.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (2 Abr 2022)

Con ese parecer se queda uno siempre en lo sencillo.
Hay ciertas musicas que requieren de cultura y una "formacion" o veterania para entenderlas y poder disfrutarlas.
Con el tiempo pueden acabar gustando ( o apreciar) generos que antes uno detestaba.
Es más, lo mas detestable para las masas suele ser lo superior... pues el desprecio de las masas proviene de la complejidad, mas que de la calidad.
Hay que saber diferenciar música que directamente es mala, de música que no entiendo o no comprendo lo suficiente como para englobarla dentro de mis gustos.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (2 Abr 2022)

Yo no he entrado en ningun momento en bueno o malo.

Que sea simple no quiere decir que sea malo, simplemente digo que mucha gente cataloga generos como el flamenco como una musica infumable, solo por desconocimiento. 


Hay un tipo de flamenco el fusion que si que es infumable, es el que ponen en la dos por las madrugadas, el de jose merce y fondo flamenco, el comercial, el de pegatina, es importante matizar, eso es reggaeton y ahi te doy la razon. 
De echo ni la rumba esta admitida en el flamenco pero la gente la engloba dentro. 
El flamenco es (o era) un mundo muy cerrado que los gramdes como tia Anita la piriñaca trataron de conservar puro... Para que no se pervitiera con las formas modernas. 
Ella decia de Camaron que no sabia cantar por seguiriyas o Antonio Mairena que dijo que el flamenco llega hasta aqui, hasta donde estoy yo, viendo el panorama que asomaba alla por los años 70. 

Te metes en videos de esta gente y tienen mil visitas llevando subidos casi desde que existe youtube. 

Claro a mi me hace gracia cuando me viene la gente y me dicr esque a mi el flamenco no me gusta ni a tiros.
Es normal, no te va a gustsr el ajedrez si no sabes ni lo que es un peon.
Quien ha HECHO EL ESFUERZO de escuchar flamenco?
Nadie, todos lo han oido pero nadie lo ha escuchado.

A mi tampoco me gustaba cuando empecé, solo podia escuchar tangos del cabrero y rumba y ahora te puedo asegurar que lo disfruto bastante mas que cualquier otro genero. 
No son solo sonidos como uns canción normal y corriente, son matices...
Como respira el cantaor, cuando entra, cuando sale, el cierre del verso.... Cada detalle hace la diferencia, no solo escuchas una cancion, presencias un show donde el o los artistas hacen una exhibición de su tecnica y su dominio del compás, el cante, el toque, el baile... 
No es una musica barata para estar escuchando de fondo mientras limpias la casa, por eso digo que si te quedas siempre en lo sencillo jamas descubriras el flamenco, porque el flamenco no esta hecho para gustarte de buenas a primeras.
Es exponencial y cuanto mas lo entiendas mas te gustara.

No sabiendo el compás, no habiendo escuchado flamenco antes es normal que te parezcan un barullo de notas sin sentido.
Pero te guste o no es una música que exige cultura para apreciarla, cultura o como lo quieras llamar, esfuerzo, etc
Cultura para tener unas bases firmes para entender lo que ests pasando cuando estas plantado en un tablao.
Porque no vsle solo con poner la oreja, hay que entender que esta pasando y porque la gente grita ole.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (2 Abr 2022)

Puedes ir a poner la oreja o puedes tratar de entender el porque de lo que estas escuchando.
En ambos casos no estaras escuchando lo mismo, aunque sea la misma pista.
Ni sintiendo lo mismo, porque la parte racional de la musica potencia la parte semtimental.
Tu quieres dejarte de lios y no profundizar, es respetable.
Pero tu opinion de que la musica es solo sentimiento y no puede potenciarse ese sentimiento mediante una cultura de la misma o una comprensión que se escapa al primer contacto, no tiene validez.
No es para nada parecida la apreciación que puede tener de un cuadro alguien que no ha cogido nunca un pincel que la de alguien que ha pintado y conoce la complejidad de crear una obra como las que creaba Velazquez por ejemplo.
El que entiende la tecnica queda maravillado con el reflejo en el agua, no solo por su belleza, sino por su maestría, lo que potencia el disfrute y piensa para sus adentros... Que hijo de puta! 
El que no la conoce solo podra apreciar la belleza.


----------



## Petete el del libro gordo (2 Abr 2022)

Todo arte exige comprension. 
Cualquiera que lea un mundo feliz sin consciencia de lo que esta pasando, aunque le guste, solo se queda con un montón de paranoias que escribio un loco un dia y que hacen gracia. 
Cuando comprendes porque escribio eso y a medida que lees vas contrastando con la realidad es cuando sientes verdadero regocijo. 
Porque esa es la voluntad del artista, Huxley no escribio cualquier cosa, ni tampoco creo que necesite a nadie que le diga como lo tiene que hacer, tendras que ser tu el que se esfuerce por comprender su obra, o pasar por ella sin pena ni gloria.


----------



## otroyomismo (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Petete el del libro gordo dijo:


> Yo no he entrado en ningun momento en bueno o malo.
> 
> Que sea simple no quiere decir que sea malo, simplemente digo que mucha gente cataloga generos como el flamenco como una musica infumable, solo por desconocimiento.
> 
> ...



11/11 al comentario.


----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Como dijiste, lo que sí es necesario es ESCUCHARLO.

En el caso del flamenco, supongo que le ocurre como a la música antigua, que para aprender a escucharlo no puedes estar a otra cosa te puedes volver loco.

Sobre todo cuando estás aprendiendo a escucharlo, porque luego, puesto de fondo te puede permitir descubrir grandes momentos; hoy me han puesto en Radio Clásica uno de los Conciertos de Brandenburgo y he dicho...buenoooo (porque tenía en mala estima al más famoso de estos conciertos)... pues me he quedado de piedra porque lo llevaba de fondo pero sin estar prestando total atención (iba conduciendo y he oído ciertas partes muy bonitas que me han asaltado a traición y que me han hecho pensar ¡mierda!, otra vez un juicio mongolo y equivocado).

Uno tiene que entender bien cómo funciona el cerebro (y sus "handicaps", que son muchos) y saber que hay muchas cosas en este mundo que son de "gusto adquirido" y muchas cosas que, para amarlas has tenido que hacer algo de trabajo; 
y que aquello en lo que uno ha puesto más atención y amor da algo que va más allá del "me gusta" y está más cerca de sentimientos más sutiles de amor. Que suena pretencioso, lo sé, perdón ¡jajaja!, pero creo que son los que más merecen la pena.

El "modo por defecto", por defecto ¡jajajaja! te va robando la vida más que dártela. Una de las cosas más importantes para tener al cerebro "bien" es la renovación y el desarrollo; a partir de cierta edad en la que la novedades obvias han sido superadas, para continuar desarrollándose y renovándose, el cerebro tiene que ir a por cosas más complejas y difíciles que lo pongan a prueba y le permitan vivir segundas, terceras, cuartas vidas. 
Y no quedarse en lo que uno hizo a los 20 y estar llorando por siempre por aquel sentimiento que no volverá, porque quedan muchas otras cosas que sentir y vivir.

Modo pusilánime-pretencioso desconectándose en 3, 2, 1 ¡jajajaj!


----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Como ya dije en otro mensaje, se da la oportunidad, y si finalmente no te gusta...pues no te gusta.

Y, tampoco hay que darle una oportunidad a todo, que la vida es "inmensamente finita" y tienes que elegir (y saber elegir, que muchas veces es lo más complicado).

Tienes razón en lo del "clic", lo que pasa es que muchas veces el clic viene de haber estado ya expuesto a algo anteriormente. Cosas que pasaste de largo que un día, agolpadas (en el subconsciente), se te echan encima. Por eso es bueno haber estado algo expuesto a muchas cosas, para que tengan la posibilidad de darte alcance en algún momento.


----------



## Roquete (2 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, del Jazz, hay un cierto Jazz rápido e improvisado con el que yo tampoco me hago ni me haré en la vida. Una vez en la fnac tuve que huir de ese pequeño lugar para leer libros que tienen porque habían puesto un jazz loco que estaba matándome ¡jajaja!

Contiene, además, muchísima música atonal que solo gusta a las grandes mentes y almas ¡jajajaja!

Pero yo creo que el primer jazz (dixieland...no sé si hay otros; el jazz que usa Woody Allen en sus películas) sí te gustaría. A tí y a cualquiera:


----------



## Turek (2 Abr 2022)

El gran Jan Garbarek.















No se ha puesto nada de esta señora!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

¿Cuál sería el disco a escuchar de los Smiths?
Al final, son un grupo de canciones, no hay nada malo en eso...pues yo me quedo con el primero, porque trae "Still ill", que es la que más me gusta de ellos.



I decree today that life
Is simply taking and not giving
England is mine, it owes me a living
But ask me why and I'll spit in your eye ...


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Estoy contigo en todo (que defienda una cosa no significa que no defienda lo mismo que tú al tiempo). Bueno, excepto en lo de la mejor música hecha en la juventud: probablemente es cierto para música moderna y cañera, para las piezas más sosegadas la edad puede hacer que la persona haga sus mejores obras a una edad algo más avanzada (no con 100 ¡jajajaja! pero sí con 30-40-50).

Además, hay algo muy importante que resume y une los dos puntos de vista: en mi caso, buscar nueva música es el resultado de un deseo muy fuerte de adolescencia; sin ese deseo, me estaría forzando y sería muy probable que acabara en desastre (el desastre del odio, ¡jajaja!, ,perdón, me río de lo exagerado de las palabras) el intento por conocer cosas nuevas.

Es decir, que aprender cosas nuevas es una maravilla que no se puede imponer, tiene que haber o predisposición o, al menos, que ocurra algo que permita la exposición sin barreras (lo cual, de nuevo, sería predisponer).


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Me refiero a que cuando te fuerzas/te fuerzan a algo lo acabas rechazando u odiando. Lo de la adolescencia no se entiende porque parece que estoy hablando de una idea general pero solo me refería a mí: quiero decir que en mi adolescencia siempre tuve un sentimiento muy fuerte de querer saber todo sobre todos los estilos musicales (de todo lo demás también) y tenía tan poco dinero y referencias (la gente que me rodeaba no tenía conocimientos de nada) que se quedó como un anhelo.

Edito: se quedó como una "tensión musical no resuelta" ¡jajajaja"


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## corolaria (3 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> *¿Cuál sería el disco a escuchar de los Smiths?*
> Al final, son un grupo de canciones, no hay nada malo en eso...pues yo me quedo con el primero, porque trae "Still ill", que es la que más me gusta de ellos.
> 
> 
> ...




The Smiths – Hatful Of Hollow















The Smiths - Hatful Of Hollow


Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for Hatful Of Hollow by The Smiths. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




www.discogs.com






Una recopilación redonda y sin desperdicio alguno.


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Abr 2022)

Dan Fogelberg - Phoenix (1979) Estupendo álbum de pop rock, folk rock, de la mano de Dan Fogelberg con Longer y Face The Fire al frente. Missing You es un single que salió en 1982 y me gusto bastante, así que también lo pongo aquí. Si no conocéis a este cantante pero os gusta, lo lógico es hacerse primero con un recopilatorio de los muchos que tiene, "luego" dios dirá. B/N.

Steve Miller Band - Fly Like An Eagle (1976) Que se puede decir de la Steve Miller Band que no se haya dicho ya, pues que fueron un extraordinario grupo de rock clásico, pop rock, blues rock que supo evolucionar en su estilo de música sin perder su esencia, quizá con Italian X Rays se fueron un poco por la tangente pero no llego la sangre al rio ni mucho menos, hay esta Abracadabra que a mi me parece un disco sensacional. Este es, para mi, su mejor álbum. B/N.





Dan Fogelberg - Longer

Dan Fogelberg - Face The Fire

Dan Fogelberg - Along The Road

Dan Fogelberg - Missing You (1982 Single Version)





Steve Miller Band - Space Intro & Fly Like An Eagle

Steve Miller Band - Rock'n Me

Steve Miller Band - Serenade

Steve Miller Band - Mercury Blues

Steve Miller Band - Take The Money And Run

Puestos los álbumes y el single, yo me abro que tengo cosas que hacer. Buenas Noches.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

Yo precisamente lo primero que escuché de ellos fue esta:


----------



## corolaria (3 Abr 2022)

Lo llaman Doom Jazz, Dark Jazz o Funeral Jazz. 

Hace unos años no me cansaba de escuchar este discazo:

Bohren & Der Club Of Gore – Black Earth


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

Otros parecidos son Siouxsie and the Banshees...los discos están muy por debajo de las canciones...pero le tengo mucho cariño al "Tinderbox"...tiene un algo muy especial...



Como un sueño...que bien Budgie...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

corolaria dijo:


> Lo llaman Doom Jazz, Dark Jazz o Funeral Jazz.
> 
> Hace unos años no me cansaba de escuchar este discazo:
> 
> Bohren & Der Club Of Gore – Black Earth



Es una especie de Cool Jazz, pero fúnebre, sí...que peculiar. Me lo apunto.


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Y, así, sin saberlo, has hecho una aportación de la que estaría orgulloso David Lynch.


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


>



Muy bonita la música de este grupo, Jevitronka. ¿Recomiendas algún disco en particular?

Muchas gracias por el descubrimiento.

@Behind the Mask ¿este tipo de música te gusta?


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Dan Fogelberg - Phoenix (1979) Estupendo álbum de Dan Fogelberg con Longer y Face The Fire al frente. Missing You pertenece a otro Lp pero la versión single, la que mas me gusta, se puede encontrar en su estupendo recopilatorio, Portrait The Music Of Dan Fogelberg (1997)
> 
> 
> Dan Fogelberg - Longer
> ...



Tienes que despedirte así de nosotros: Yo me abro, sois la mierda. (¡dale pequeñas alegrías a tu mente!¡jajaja!)


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Mephistos dijo:


> On Time (1969)
> 
> Grand Funk (1969)
> 
> ...



@Mephistos , estoy escuchando a Grand Funk y son una maravilla. Además, he descubierto que son el grupo favorito de Homer Simpson (¿Homer tiene buen gusto musical?! ¡jajaja!) y Otto (el conductor del colegio de los Simpson)... o eso dice la Wikipedia.
Muchas gracias por el descubrimiento


----------



## Jevitronka (3 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Muy bonita la música de este grupo, Jevitronka. ¿Recomiendas algún disco en particular?
> 
> Muchas gracias por el descubrimiento.
> 
> @Behind the Mask ¿este tipo de música te gusta?



Elige tu runa


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Tienes que despedirte así de nosotros: Yo me abro, sois la mierda. (¡dale pequeñas alegrías a tu mente!¡jajaja!)



(Yo me abro, sois la mierda) ¡No hij@, no! Eso lo has puesto tú. Esto fue lo que yo puse : (Puesto el álbum, yo me abro que tengo cosas que hacer. Buenas Noches) Igualito @Roquete. Me esperaban pues teníamos cosas que hacer (¡dale pequeñas alegrías a tu mente!¡jajaja!) Ya lo hago @Roquete, aun así, gracias por tus palabras. P.D. ( @Behind the Mask ¿este tipo de música te gusta? ) No pero la respeto y respeto a quien le guste. Voy a comer. Saludos.


Bob Marley & The Wailers - Three Little Birds


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> (Yo me abro, sois la mierda) ¡No hij@, no! Eso lo has puesto tú. Esto fue lo que yo puse : (Puesto el álbum, yo me abro que tengo cosas que hacer. Buenas Noches) Igualito @Roquete. Me esperaban pues teníamos cosas que hacer (¡dale pequeñas alegrías a tu mente!¡jajaja!) Ya lo hago @Roquete, aun así, gracias por tus palabras. Saludos.
> 
> 
> Bob Marley & The Wailers - Three Little Birds



Sé que no dijiste eso (eres muy educado), pero es una expresión de Muchachada Nui que es muy graciosa para despedirse (más si la usa alguien de quien no lo esperas, como sería tu caso).

Pero me hizo gracia que dijeras "yo me abro" siendo que escribes desde "el asilo"; y hubiera sido glorioso que hubieras dicho "yo me abro, sois la mierda" ¡jajajaja!.

Es como el título del disco de Extremoduro "Idos todos a tomar por culo" (se refería a todos, incluso a sus fans ¡jajaja!). Dicho en serio es una cosa, pero como juego, alegra el día (por lo menos a los que tenemos la imaginación aún a plena máquina).

Ya no te diré más barbaridades, disculpa.


----------



## Mephistos (3 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @Mephistos , estoy escuchando a Grand Funk y son una maravilla. Además, he descubierto que son el grupo favorito de Homer Simpson (¿Homer tiene buen gusto musical?! ¡jajaja!) y Otto (el conductor del colegio de los Simpson)... o eso dice la Wikipedia.
> Muchas gracias por el descubrimiento



Ya te digo, Homer siempre ha tenido muy buen gusto musical. 

Aquí en directo:


Imagínate escuchar esto en 1969. Te explota la cabeza.


----------



## Mephistos (3 Abr 2022)

Sí que tiene voz de Dio el tío.

Por cierto escúchate esto, de 1969, antes de Sabbath, a ver qué te parece:


Y otra cosa, atención a esta música experimental del 1969. Se inventaron de la manga el Black Metal estos tíos?   :


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Abr 2022)

Bill Nelson y su mejor lp, The Love That Whirls (Diary of a Thinking Heart) 1982. Suena un poco a los nuevos románticos, es Synthpop pero mucho mas complejo que la mayoría de grupos Synthpop de esos años, tiene influencias orientales (YMO) ,es ambiental e instrumental, resumiendo, un lp variado cargado de buenas canciones con excelentes melodías y buenas letras. Bill es un guitarrista extraordinario que incluso en este álbum orientado claramente a los teclados, cuando toca la guitarra se disfruta tanto como cuando estaba en Be-Bop Deluxe. P.D. Recomendable también su lp Quit Dreaming and Get on the Beam (1981) * y el mini lp Chimera (1983) **


Bill Nelson - Flaming Desire

Bill Nelson - Eros Arriving

Bill Nelson - The October Man

Bill Nelson - Hope For A Heartbeat

Bill Nelson - Empire Of The Senses

Bill Nelson - Flaming Desire

Bill Nelson - A Private View



Bill Nelson - The Love That Whirls (Diary of a Thinking Heart) 1982


Bill Nelson - Banal *

Bill Nelson - Tender Is The Night **


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Abr 2022)

Uno de los mejores Lps de pop (synth-pop) que nos dieron los 80, producido magistralmente por Trevor Horn.

ABC - The Lexicon Of Love (1982)


ABC - The Look Of Love

ABC - All Of My Heart

ABC - Tears Are Not Enough

ABC - Poison Arrow

ABC - Date Stamp

ABC - Many Happy Returns



ABC - The Lexicon Of Love (1982)


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> No veo que me hayas dicho ninguna barbaridad (Pero me hizo gracia que dijeras "yo me abro") Me alegro. Como ya te dije, tienes buen humor, un humor entre negro, irónico, provocador, absurdo y tradicional con tu toque personal claro esta (Es como el título del disco de Extremoduro "Idos todos a tomar por culo" (se refería a todos, incluso a sus fans ¡jajaja!) ¡Ah!, ¿sí? No lo sabia. Señor/a @Roquete. No hace falta que te disculpes, juega y alégrate los días y alégraselos a los demás que no hay nada de malo en ello, todo lo contrario. Dices que tienes la imaginación a plena máquina, pues me alegro por ti, yo ya me conformo con ir a medio gas. Saludos.
> 
> 
> Camilo Sesto - Ayudadme



Madre mía la canción de Camilo ¡jajaja!.
Mucho mejor ABC (hace años creía que decían "the book of love" en vez de "the look of love"). Lo he incorporado a mi listado.

Tú, a día de hoy, ¿escuchas esta música siempre o escuchas cosas más modernas como Rosalía ¡jajajajaja!? ¿De verdad estás en el asilo o sigues remando?

Yo pregunto mucho, me gusta entender con quién hablo. No es cotillismo, es...¿qué nombre le damos al cotillismo de querer saber "de lo profundo" y no de "lo superficial" de las personas?


----------



## Behind the Mask (3 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Madre mía la canción de Camilo ¡jajaja!.
> Mucho mejor ABC (hace años creía que decían "the book of love" en vez de "the look of love"). Lo he incorporado a mi listado.
> 
> Tú, a día de hoy, ¿escuchas esta música siempre o escuchas cosas más modernas como Rosalía ¡jajajajaja!? ¿De verdad estás en el asilo o sigues remando?
> ...



Escucho esta música y cosas mas antiguas como ,Camilo Sesto, Demis Roussos, Buddy Holly, Elvis Presley, Sam Cooke, Andy Williams, John Denver, Charles Aznavour ,Mocedades, The Beatles, etc, etc, etc ¿Quien es Rosalía? Sigo remando en el asilo. Profunda curiosidad. Para no conocerte de nada, ya te e dicho algunas cositas, algo raro en alguien como yo, eso si, totalmente intrascendentes. Los asuntos personales aunque sean intrascendentes, los dejo ya y hoy, espero que lo entiendas @Roquete, al fin y al cabo yo solo soy una de tantas y tantas personas que pululan por el mundo con una historia, nada mas. 
Buenas Noches.


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Escucho esta música y cosa mas antiguas como ,Camilo Sesto, Demis Roussos, Buddy Holly, Elvis Presley, Sam Cooke, Andy Williams, etc, etc, etc. Quien es Rosalía? Sigo remando en el asilo. Profunda curiosidad. Para no conocerte de nada, ya te e dicho algunas cositas, algo raro en alguien como yo, eso si, totalmente intrascendentes. Lo asuntos personales aunque sean intrascendentes, los dejo ya y hoy, espero que lo entiendas @Roquete, al fin y al cabo yo solo soy una de tantas y tantas personas que pululan por el mundo con una historia, nada mas. Buenas Noches.



Afortunado tú, que no sabes quién es Rosalía. Buena noche, Behind.

Edito: te dejo esta canción que, tal vez tú, virgen ante la cultura actual no conoces (aunque, tal vez sí....hmmm):


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Abr 2022)

A Nacho Vegas si le conozco, pero yo prefiero a Andy Williams y a Camilo Sesto y estas dos canciónes. Sobre gustos los colores. Buenas Noches @Roquete.


Andy Williams - The Impossible Dream (The Quest)

Camilo Sesto - Todo por nada


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Abr 2022)

Gary Wright - The Dream Weaver (1975) Extraordinario álbum de pop rock, rock sinfónico, con incursiones en el funk y el soul y con un uso predominante de los teclados y sintetizadores por parte de Gary Wright y otros de sus músicos. Este sensacional álbum fue de gran influencia para ciertos grupos y estilos que vendrían mas adelante.


Gary Wright - Dream Weaver

Gary Wright - Love Is Alive

Gary Wright - Blind Feeling

Gary Wright - Made To Love You

Gary Wright - Let Out



Gary Wright - The Dream Weaver (1975)

Lynyrd Skynyrd - (Pronounced 'Lĕh-'nérd 'Skin-'nérd) 1973. Lynyrd Skynyrd fue posiblemente la banda de rock sureño mas popular de todos los tiempos y este para mi, su mejor álbum. Rock'n'roll, hard rock, boogie blues ,etc, con ese toque personal tan característico, sonidos sencillos pero emocionantes. Que les faltaba algo de técnica respecto a otros grupos del estilo, no importa pues fue suplida con creces con su gran personalidad y las hermosas canciones que compusieron. 
Un Lp imprescindible.


Lynyrd Skynyrd - Simple Man

Lynyrd Skynyrd - I Ain't The One

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Tuesday's Gone

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Gimme Three Steps

Lynyrd Skynyrd - Free Bird



Lynyrd Skynyrd - (Pronounced 'Lĕh-'nérd 'Skin-'nérd) 1973


----------



## Spem in alium (4 Abr 2022)

*Belinda Carlisle. Heaven On Earth.*


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Gary Wright - The Dream Weaver (1975) Extraordinario álbum de pop rock, rock sinfónico, con incursiones en el funk y el soul y con un uso predominante de los teclados por parte de Gary Wright y otros de sus músicos. Este álbum y en especial la canción Dream Weaver, fueron de gran influencia para ciertos grupos y canciones que vendrían mas adelante.
> 
> 
> Gary Wright - Dream Weaver
> ...



Qué bonita la primera canción.

De lo que he oído de los otros vídeos sí que parece que lo toca todo. Me interesa mucho y ya veré si me gusta ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Artista-Tamino Disco-Amir. Vosotros que sabéis, ¿a quién se parece esto?. Yo no he escuchado nada parecido.

Indigo nights

Habibi

Sun may shine

Tummy


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> A Nacho Vegas si le conozco, pero yo prefiero a Andy Williams y esta canción. Sobre gustos los colores. Buenas Noches @Roquete.
> 
> 
> Andy Williams - The Impossible Dream (The Quest)



No iba sobre gustos, iba sobre que en mi imaginación, el mensaje de la canción te calza bien. ¿Tú conociste a Michi Panero? ¡jajaja!


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No iba sobre gustos, iba sobre que en mi imaginación, el mensaje de la canción te calza bien. ¿Tú conociste a Michi Panero? ¡jajaja!



Es una pena que te enfadaras por lo que te dije, pero si no lo entiendes es tu problema pues las cosas en ese tema ya son así y punto. En cuanto a mi, soy como soy y no voy a cambiar. Respecto al mensaje de la canción, me la trae al pairo ¡jajaja! ¿Tú conociste a Michi Panero? No pero conocí a Miguelín "el sepulturero". Eres un payasete jodon, pero te diré que ; yo no sabia que @Alia del Cuchillo conocía a Gary Wright, aunque viniendo de el no me extrañaría, pero vamos, no es un cantante muy conocido que digamos. Si mal no recuerdo yo puse a Gary Wright junto con otros artistas hace ya bastante tiempo. Otra cosa no habré hecho, pero poner música he puesto y mucha Roquete, aquí desde 2018. Creo que fue @Alia del Cuchillo quien te lo dijo. Aquí venimos a robar, en el buen sentido de la palabra, música y otras cosas que no conocíamos, yo prefiero decir que yo he venido aquí para compartir música que me gusta, que otros la escuchen y al final les termine gustando ¡¡Ya sabes ti@!! Compartir no competir.

Seguimos con mas música, en este caso New Musik y sus tres únicos álbumes, New Musik - From A To B (1980) , New Musik - Anywhere (1981) y New Musik - Warp (1982) Synth-pop de calidad con melodías pegadizas y de ensueño, letras francamente interesantes y una estupenda producción a cargo de el sensacional Tony Mansfield. La guitarra acústica y eléctrica, el bajo eléctrico y la batería tradicional junto con los sintetizadores analógicos que tocaba Clive Gates, un autentico genio de los mismos, hacían de la música de New Musik algo único y especial.



New Musik - From A To B (1980)


New Musik - Anywhere (1981)


New Musik - Warp (1982)


New Musik - This World Of Water

New Musik - Living By Numbers

New Musik - Sanctuary

New Musik - Churches

New Musik - Straight Lines

New Musik - On Islands

New Musik - Changing Minds

New Musik - Areas

New Musik - Division

New Musik - Warp









A Map Of You


Provided to YouTube by GTOA Map Of You · New MusikFROM A TO B℗ 1980 GTO Records Ltd.Released on: 1980-01-01Guitar, Keyboards, Vocal, Composer, Lyricist, Prod...




www.youtube.com




New Musik - A Map Of You








They All Run After the Carving Knife


Provided to YouTube by GTOThey All Run After the Carving Knife · New MusikAnywhere℗ 1981 GTO Records LimitedReleased on: 1981-02-12Composer, Lyricist, Produc...




www.youtube.com




New Musik - They All Run After The Carving Knife








The Planet Doesn't Mind (12" Version)


Provided to YouTube by Sony Music UKThe Planet Doesn't Mind (12" Version) · New MusikWarp℗ 1982 Sony Music Entertainment UK LimitedReleased on: 2016-02-19Com...




www.youtube.com




New Musik - The Planet Doesn't Mind (12" Version)


----------



## Spem in alium (4 Abr 2022)

*a-ha. Hunting High And Low*


----------



## Spem in alium (4 Abr 2022)

*Depeche Mode. Violator*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> *Depeche Mode. Violator*



Es el gran disco de ellos, aunque a mi la verdad es que me gusta más "Songs of Faith and Devotion" con esta joyita que es "Judas"


----------



## Spem in alium (4 Abr 2022)

*Midnight Oil. Diesel And Dust*


----------



## Spem in alium (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> *Midnight Oil. Diesel And Dust*



Discazo inapelable. El siguiente, "Blue Sky Mining" está muy bien también, pero inevitablemente un peldaño por debajo.
Grandísimo single "Forgotten Years" y la maravillosa "Antarctica"


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Spem in alium dijo:


> *Midnight Oil. Diesel And Dust*



Muy bonito (lo estoy escuchando ahora porque quería saber quienes son los creadores de "beds are burning". ¿Son australianos o se lo hacen?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Muy bonito (lo estoy escuchando ahora porque quería saber quienes son los creadores de "beds are burning". ¿Son australianos o se lo hacen?



El cantante, Peter Garrett, fue ministro de Medio Ambiente de Australia.

Me acabo de acordar de una versión...un auténtico himno...


----------



## Roquete (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El cantante, Peter Garrett, fue ministro de Medio Ambiente de Australia.
> 
> Me acabo de acordar de una versión...un auténtico himno...



Que ministro más molón. Tiene una cara chulísima. Luego están siempre en el foro diciendo que si ser calvo es lo peor ¡jajaja!


----------



## Roquete (7 Abr 2022)

Lo subo para que no muera de muerte temprana.

@Lemmy es Dios, cuando puedas, déjanos tus perlas de sabiduría. Cuáles de los discos que has oído a lo largo de tu vida consideras que alguien que tiene pocos conocimientos de música debería escuchar. Si volvieras a tu adolescencia y no tuvieras la guía de tu padre, ¿qué discos te gustaría que te recomendaran?

@Behind the Mask tienes que seguir subiendo información, ánimo y no decaigas ¡jajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

Si te gusta "Beds are burning" MO tienen un directo "Scream in blue" con una versión muy buena...tiene una intro espectacular, cantando "...People of Australia..." o algo así...muy chulo. No lo encuentro, pero es este disco...el que halla escuchado el vinilo sabrá a lo que me refiero. Que puta mierda, cortan lo mejor de la canción...



Siempre me gustó mucho este instrumental...muy contundente...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Que ministro más molón. Tiene una cara chulísima. Luego están siempre en el foro diciendo que si ser calvo es lo peor ¡jajaja!



Puede ser que en algún momento de su vida fuese un hombre guapo y todo. El caso es que luego se quedó calvo y sólo dejó tras de sí una cáscara hueca, sin alma pero con forma humana, que canta bien, eso sí...

Por decencia, por higiene, no es nada malo segregar a los discapacitados capilares. Pueden llegar a hacerse ilusiones con que son personas normales y luego es peor...no les hagamos sufrir más de lo necesario.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

Que disco...me acabo de acordar de 2 versiones...


----------



## Roquete (7 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Si te gusta "Beds are burning" MO tienen un directo "Scream in blue" con una versión muy buena...tiene una intro espectacular, cantando "...People of Australia..." o algo así...muy chulo. No lo encuentro, pero es este disco...el que halla escuchado el vinilo sabrá a lo que me refiero. Que puta mierda, cortan lo mejor de la canción...
> 
> 
> 
> Siempre me gustó mucho este instrumental...muy contundente...



Estuve escuchando el disco recomendado aquí y me gustó mucho, pero también (me saltó después) me gustó este otro que no sé si es de los "buenos" o no: Red Sails in the Sunset.

Pongo una canción cualquiera porque no recuerdo cuáles fueron las que más me gustaron:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Estuve escuchando el disco recomendado aquí y me gustó mucho, pero también (me saltó después) me gustó este otro que no sé si es de los "buenos" o no: Red Sails in the Sunset.
> 
> Pongo una canción cualquiera porque no recuerdo cuáles fueron las que más me gustaron:



En YT no está lo que yo digo, está recortado. Es una intro muy chula a "Beds..." un asco.

Me he puesto de mal humor, quiero ver el mundo arder, así que voy a escuchar a Death in June el resto de la noche. Por ejemplo, "Burial" (1984)

Ya sólo "Fields", tan llena de mala baba y odio (para mí, en realidad es muy positiva!), valdría el disco...



...pero es que trae "Death of the West"



...o la locura de "Black Radio"



En cualquier caso, Nada! es el disco, aunque siempre fue un lío con esta gente que era un disco y que no, entre EPs, recopilatorios...buff


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

Oh leper Lord, my Leper Lord, make the angels cry...





Tela de disco...


----------



## Roquete (7 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En YT no está lo que yo digo, está recortado. Es una intro muy chula a "Beds..." un asco.
> 
> Me he puesto de mal humor, quiero ver el mundo arder, así que voy a escuchar a Death in June el resto de la noche. Por ejemplo, "Burial" (1984)
> 
> ...



La primera es dificilísima de escuchar, ¿por qué te resulta positiva? (no sé si es negativa, solo que es "música que da miedo").

Edito: lo demás es fácil.
Redito: (¡jajaja!): el "Nada!" parece estar muy bien. Por cierto, ya me va gustando Bauhaus, que al principio me daba -también- miedo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> La primera es dificilísima de escuchar, ¿por qué te resulta positiva? (no sé si es negativa, solo que es "música que da miedo").
> 
> Edito: lo demás es fácil.



Por la letra.

Me gusta mucho el contraste entre una música tan agresiva y la letra:

Dresden burning in the night
Coventry is still alight
Above the blood the pain and fire
There is a sign, we're ruled by liars

She took me from the village square
*Through fields the colour of her hair*
Where hammers crossed point to the sky
And fathers brothers and lovers lie

*She stopped and turned to look at me
But in her eyes no hate I see
She said for me please, and all the others
No more wars amongst brothers*

Es la leche esta canción....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

Hay grupos imprescindibles como Killing Joke, que no tienen un disco en especial que destaque mucho. En el hilo ya han puesto "Night Time"...pero yo igual ponía este brutal "Pandemonium"...por cañero y por moruno...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Abr 2022)

Douglas P.

¿De dónde salió este fulano? Más raro que un perro verde. 
Recuerdo ver la primera vez una foto suya y joder, que decepción, parecía mi profesor de matemáticas.

Luego se puso la máscara...



...que maravilla!!...


----------



## Roquete (8 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - No more shall we part
> 
> Todo el disco es demoledor. Eso sí, hay que tener el humor para escucharlo. Es bajonero, bajonero...



Una barbaridad de bonito. Claro, no parece mucho hacer feliz a un ser humano (dado que somos unos mierders), pero cuando vayas a morir podrás pensar: gracias a mi recomendación, una vez hice feliz (durante un rato al menos) a alguien ¡jajaja!
Merci.


----------



## Roquete (8 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Douglas P.
> 
> ¿De dónde salió este fulano? Más raro que un perro verde.
> Recuerdo ver la primera vez una foto suya y joder, que decepción, parecía mi profesor de matemáticas.
> ...



If we do not neutralize decay,
we may run out of tomorrows.

Una belleza de letra y canción. 

¡No dejes de subir las rarezas -buenas- que conoces!¡jajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 May 2022)

No sé si repetiré ya, pero el "Global a go-go" de Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros...y reflotamos este hilo de utilidad pública.
Ya está ahí la maldita bola naranja, pero también las cervecitas...discazo de los que te suben la moral en uno de esos 360 días de mierda que tiene el año...







Pongo estas tres, pero vaya...para subirse la moral. Ánimo, camaradas.

Edito: de este disco salía "Mondo Bongo" en esta peli, está simpático. Arriba los corazones, sursum corda.


----------



## Roquete (3 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No sé si repetiré ya, pero el "Global a go-go" de Joe Strummer and the Mescaleros...y reflotamos este hilo de utilidad pública.
> Ya está ahí la maldita bola naranja, pero también las cervecitas...discazo de los que te suben la moral en uno de esos 360 días de mierda que tiene el año...
> 
> 
> ...



@Alia del Cuchillo, como no reflotes tú el hilo, va a ser difícil. Ve poniendo más discos imprescindibles que recuerdes.

Faltan mil y un millón de discos por mencionar ¡jajaja!.


----------



## otroyomismo (30 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Por cierto, Dead Can Dance en Barcelona el 30 de mayo de este año




Eejemmmm. Vengo de "alli".

Si los discos son cojonudos, en live suenan ya "a otro nivel" (incluso muy por encima de una grabacion "live").

Nadie deberia morirse sin haber escuchado a Lisa Gerrard en directo

Como curiosidad, hacia muuuucho que no notaba unos graves tan definidos y nitidos en el suelo de un auditorio.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Eejemmmm. Vengo de "alli".
> 
> Si los discos son cojonudos, en live suenan ya "a otro nivel" (incluso muy por encima de una grabacion "live").
> 
> ...



Supongo que aquí sí que cuidarán muchísimo todo el tema de sonido.

Uff, me dejas un poco muerto. Ojalá tenga otra oportunidad, pero es que soy muy vago...


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Supongo que aquí sí que cuidarán muchísimo todo el tema de sonido.
> 
> Uff, me dejas un poco muerto. Ojalá tenga otra oportunidad, pero es que soy muy vago...



A mi se me escaparon 2 veces por entradas agotadas. Esta vez me entere con tiempo.
Me esperaba un buen concierto, pero es que ha sido "mucho mas". EL auditorio de Forum de BCN tiene una acustica acojonante


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> A mi se me escaparon 2 veces por entradas agotadas. Esta vez me entere con tiempo.
> Me esperaba un buen concierto, pero es que ha sido "mucho mas". EL auditorio de Forum de BCN tiene una acustica acojonante



Me lo puedo imaginar. Toda esa dimensión física del sonido, de "mover aire", la textura...en los conciertos de música clásica sí que se aprecia lo que significaba "Alta Fidelidad". Y claro, a eso le sumas el repertorio de esta gente...me imagino escuchar "Persephone" y uff...


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me lo puedo imaginar. Toda esa dimensión física del sonido, de "mover aire", la textura...en los conciertos de música clásica sí que se aprecia lo que significaba "Alta Fidelidad". Y claro, a eso le sumas el repertorio de esta gente...me imagino escuchar "Persephone" y uff...



Cerraron con Severance

Temblaba el suelo



Creo fue este setlist. Recuerdo arreglos y matices diferentes en en algunos temas(en estos momentos los recuerdo en Cantara y sobre todo en In Power We Entrust the Love Advocated , que me cagaba patas abajo)


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

Y a ver si alguien es mas listo que yo y es capaz de encontrar los nombres de los musicos que acompañan a DCD en su gira porque no hay manera (uno si me lo se, el hermano de Brendan, que a este ya lo conocia). Me gustaria saber el nombre de la teclista, toco antes en solitario a modo de telonero y hubo un par de temas que me encantaron.


----------



## Roquete (31 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Cerraron con Severance
> 
> Temblaba el suelo
> 
> ...



Qué suerte has tenido. Mi miedo a la hora de ir a ver DCD es precisamente que no estén en un lugar que haga honor a su sonido y tú has podido verlos en el lugar correcto.

Gracias por contarlo aquí, al menos nos hace sentir esa pequeña emoción de cosas hermosas vividas por otro (ñoñas palabras, pero ciertas).

Y encima Severance al final...¿quedará este concierto entre las cosas más especiales que has vivido?.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Qué suerte has tenido. Mi miedo a la hora de ir a ver DCD es precisamente que no estén en un lugar que haga honor a su sonido y tú has podido verlos en el lugar correcto.
> 
> Gracias por contarlo aquí, al menos nos hace sentir esa pequeña emoción de cosas hermosas vividas por otro (ñoñas palabras, pero ciertas).
> 
> Y encima Severance al final...¿quedará este concierto entre las cosas más especiales que has vivido?.



Sales de la sala con una cara de tonto y una sonrisa en la cara que no se la puedes explicar a nadie

Eche en falta uno de mis temas favoritos, How Fortunate...

Me he tragado un huevo de conciertos en mi vida, algunos un desastre en lugares "epicos" (la gira del 50 aniversario de Tull en el Palau de la Musica), afortunadamente todos muy bien incluso en tugurios, pero lo de esta gente no se puede explicar. Espero que repitan antes de que empiecen a estar muy tocados. Afortunadamente no son muy mayores: Lisa 61 tacos y Brendan 62.

Creo que tocaron en la sala Barts la vez anterior. No creo que sonara igual. Se merecen auditorios de nivel. Me encantaria poder escucharlos en una iglesia. Pille una vez un coro giri de crios en la catedral de Barcelona en septiembre improvisando porque diluviaba fuera... Brutalisimo...


----------



## Roquete (31 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Sales de la sala con una cara de tonto y una sonrisa en la cara que no se la puedes explicar a nadie
> 
> Eche en falta uno de mis temas favoritos, How Fortunate...
> 
> ...



Lo que es una una pena que ya no salen a actuar en escenarios del tipo usaban cuando eran más jóvenes: ellos a nivel o por debajo del público como en un anfiteatro.
He visto vídeos donde aparecían en escenarios de ese tipo, con una luz menos colorida y ropa mística (bueno, ella sigue usándola) y la belleza que se creaba era realmente especial (mucho más que en los nuevos espectáculos).

Y lo de las catedral...yo también he entrado alguna vez a una catedral coincidiendo que había jóvenes tocando piezas clásicas y siempre ha sido muy especial. Sí, en una catedral, sería maravilloso poder ver a DCD.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Y a ver si alguien es mas listo que yo y es capaz de encontrar los nombres de los musicos que acompañan a DCD en su gira porque no hay manera (uno si me lo se, el hermano de Brendan, que a este ya lo conocia). Me gustaria saber el nombre de la teclista, toco antes en solitario a modo de telonero y hubo un par de temas que me encantaron.



Se llama Astrid Williamson. Tiene unos cuantos discos...8 en solitario.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

50 añitos ya

Para descojone del personal, actualmente estoy "redescubriendo" su primer disco






La edicion en vinilo de España esta buscada porque es unica de aqui:


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

Yo hasta el Drama. Y odio el Tales Of .... Nunca me engancho. Quizas ahora seria un buen momento para intentarlo de nuevo.


----------



## otroyomismo (31 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Se llama Astrid Williamson. Tiene unos cuantos discos...8 en solitario.



Menudo sorpreson, 53 tacos "la chica"







Pues muy bien llevados.


----------



## 《Judas》 (31 May 2022)




----------



## Power Ranger en paro (31 May 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Menudo sorpreson, 53 tacos "la chica"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, se ha saltado el muro alegremente.


----------



## mecaweto (31 May 2022)




----------



## otroyomismo (1 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sí, se ha saltado el muro alegremente.



No estaba yo muy cerca del escenario, pero mientras veia a toda "la troupe" (sin acritud) en el escenario pensaba, "mira, han metido a alguien joveno en DCD para acompañar a los teclados"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Jun 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> No estaba yo muy cerca del escenario, pero mientras veia a toda "la troupe" (sin acritud) en el escenario pensaba, "mira, han metido a alguien joveno en DCD para acompañar a los teclados"



Aquí la crónica de Muzikalia:









Dead Can Dance (Auditori Fòrum CCIB) Barcelona 30/5/22 - Muzikalia


Primera y última parada de los anglo-australianos en nuestro país. La cita en Barcelona de Dead Can Dance en su imprescindible




muzikalia.com


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Jun 2022)

Para telonear a DCD en plan jovena yo pondría a Anna Von Hausswolff...


----------



## Roquete (4 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Para telonear a DCD en plan jovena yo pondría a Anna Von Hausswolff...



¡Vaya! Hace poco Spotify me descubrió a esta zagala con la canción más facilona (y muy bonita, no dejo de escucharla) que tiene. El resto, efectivamente, me resultó que iba en la dirección de DCD pero no me gustó tanto.


Edito: por cierto @Alia del Cuchillo ¿cómo puede ser que te lo sepas todo sobre música? No serás un bot de Spotify? O mejor, como diría Obiwan, ¿no serás un cyborg musical?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Vaya! Hace poco Spotify me descubrió a esta zagala con la canción más facilona (y muy bonita, no dejo de escucharla) que tiene. El resto, efectivamente, me resultó que iba en la dirección de DCD pero no me gustó tanto.
> 
> 
> Edito: por cierto @Alia del Cuchillo ¿cómo puede ser que te lo sepas todo sobre música? No serás un bot de Spotify? O mejor, como diría Obiwan, ¿no serás un cyborg musical?



Yo paso el rato, y ya está, la verdad. Me acuerdo de una época en que exprimíamos los discos, ahora es increíble la cantidad de cosas que hay para escuchar.

Yo a esta chica me la puso el algoritmo escuchando a Swans, creo, y me puso esta gozada...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

Compárese con esto:



@Roquete , vas a acabar en "ese lado" de YT (o Spotify, supongo que funcionan parecido...)


----------



## Roquete (5 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Compárese con esto:
> 
> 
> 
> @Roquete , vas a acabar en "ese lado" de YT (o Spotify, supongo que funcionan parecido...)



Alia, ¿cuál es "ese lado" de YT o Spotify?. Sea cual sea, nunca estaré a tu altura: la canción de Swans se me hace (sobre todo al final) dificilísima de escuchar y la de la chica se me hace que no acaba de estar "cocida" (que es la razón por la que no he seguido más su música: parece que falta algo -excepto la canción facilona, que es redonda-; es muy joven e intenta innovar, así que es lógico que no acabe de estar del todo, ya veremos qué hace a futuro, que seguro que acabará siendo música de referencia).

Por cierto, desde que me hice un listado de escucha con todo lo que aparece en este hilo Spotify me ha hecho recomendaciones semanales buenísimas.

Otra cosa: ¿nunca escuchas música más fácil o "brillante"? (por poner un ejemplo, ahora estoy escuchando uno de los discos aquí recomendados -que me encanta- "time" de Elo...¿eso no te gusta? ¿se te hace demasiado manido? ¿qué te ocurre con esa música? ¡jajaja!.
Casi todo lo que más te gusta es lúgubre-marchoso, es curioso (para mí) que alguien tenga un estado de ánimo en el que busca continuamente ese tipo de sonido.
Por cierto, por si pareciera otra cosa...no juzgo, solo quiero comprender (dicho de otra forma: cotillear las mentes ajenas que no se parecen a la mía ¡jajaja!)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

No tengo mucha idea de como funciona el algoritmo de esas cosas, pero supongo que intentará "romper círculos". Todos andamos siempre escuchando lo mismo, a lo que hemos acostumbrado la oreja, y cuando metemos algo nuevo supongo que "toma nota" y empieza a recomendarnos en esa línea. Por eso lo de acabar en "el lado oscuro".

Swans hacen muchas cosas, algunas más accesibles, pero bueno, a mi lo que me gusta más es lo durillo. Me llama mucho la atención Michael Gira, su actitud en el escenario, no sé...es diferente. Tiene cara de ayudar ancianitas a cruzar la calle mientras prepara un atentado en Oklahoma. A mi me sirve como catarsis, para aliviar presión de la caldera. La música abarca todo el espectro de las emociones humanas, también sirve para desahogarse, obviamente. Para mi es música sanadora.
Supongo que a quien le guste el Metal pues ahí lo tienen. Yo necesito algo más rebuscado, como este disco, por ejemplo:



Se llaman "Cisnes" y hacen esto...joder, brutal...



Que tío...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

No sé que quieres decir con "lúgubre-marchoso", pero me gusta...  

Lo otro que preguntas es otro tema, no sé si las chicas pasáis por una etapa de "construirse una identidad". La camiseta que llevabas te definía, era una bandera. Ahora los adolescentes me parecen clónicos. Todo aquello de las tribus urbanas yo lo recuerdo como algo muy divertido.

A mi esto me cambió la vida todo lo que te pueda cambiar la vida una canción.

"Pero esto...¿esto qué es?" Cuando Eldritch empieza a cantar con esa *CRUELDAD*...y a partir de ahí, intentas revivir ese hito musical. Y la canción se llama "Alicia"...otra vez ese contraste como con Swans...


----------



## Roquete (7 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No sé que quieres decir con "lúgubre-marchoso", pero me gusta...
> 
> Lo otro que preguntas es otro tema, no sé si las chicas pasáis por una etapa de "construirse una identidad". La camiseta que llevabas te definía, era una bandera. Ahora los adolescentes me parecen clónicos. Todo aquello de las tribus urbanas yo lo recuerdo como algo muy divertido.
> 
> ...



"Lúgubre-marchoso o "cañero-lúgubre" ¡jajaja!. ¿No crees que la música que te gusta cae dentro de un estilo melancólico y fúnebre?. Yo quiero saber cómo la clasificas tú.

Dime un solo disco no lugúbrico (ni "transcendente", que me vas a intentar colar a DCD) que entre dentro de tu top 100. 

Por cierto, de lo de la identidad: supongo que todo el mundo intenta en su juventud construirse una identidad (incluso si es una identidad clónica, que ellos imaginan que los hace especiales y únicos).

Más que nada para diferenciarte-separte de lo que te rodea y te causa pesar o no te gusta; además de para sentir que existes....la indiferenciación es una forma de muerte, de inexistencia; la inexistencia es un tormento para un joven, incluso para uno clónico (que es clon de sus héroes y amigos pero no de gente a la que consideran acabada como pueden ser sus padres ¡jajaja!).

Otro "por cierto": por cierto, en el siglo 19 hubieras sido un romántico (bueno, si es que no lo eres ahora mismo ¡jajaja!).
Así te imagino yo escuchando tus lp's favoritos:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

Soy muy fan de los Waterboys, yo creo que algo pusimos ya por aquí. "This is the Sea", mi favorito que es "A pagan place"...pero por seguir el tema adolescéntico, Immaculate Fools me gustaban mucho de chaval aunque no cayesen en la temática lúgubre. Siempre me gustó mucho la voz de Kevin Weatherill.

"Another man´s world" es un disco muy sólido.

"Sad" pegó mucho en su momento:



La fantástica "Falling apart together":



...y la canción "tonta" que acaba siendo tu favorita del disco:



Sólo tiene un problema: "Cotillas" viene en el siguiente, "The Toy Shop", buen disco con buenas canciones, pero en conjunto un pelín inferior. Pero trae "Cotillas"...que es un himno.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

Mmm y también me gustan The Silencers...¿quién no se ha comprado alguna vez un disco sólo por la portada?

...estoy ahora escuchando ahora "cotillas" ...and time to waste...cooOOOtiLLaaaAAs......no hay que perder ninguna oportunidad de escucharla.

...pero los Silencers...



Esta tumba de espaldas...y que bonita es la portada...


----------



## corolaria (7 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Para telonear a DCD en plan jovena yo pondría a Anna Von Hausswolff...




Esa tía es muy buena. Hay un grupo de creadoras iclasificables y de vanguardia que son de lo mejorcito de la escena actual.


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (8 Jun 2022)

Frío y abrigado al mismo tiempo:



Con un aire a cabaret sin tocar el género (pene) :



Éste es el mejor disco de Yes:



Nunca he entendido su mala fama, no hay disco de Yes con tanta música y casi toda es muy buena.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> Frío y abrigado al mismo tiempo:



El "Borderline" de Asylum Party está muy bien...



Está es buenísima. El bajo me recuerda mucho a lo que hace Simon Gallup...



Quizás la más famosa, "Julia"...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Estoy ahora en ese lado de YT...tomando una Grolsch bien fría, escuchando las tranquilitas de SWANS y viendo gente cayendo ladera abajo detrás de un queso a cámara lenta...me siento bien, relajado y en paz.

(Me salto la intro, muy buena...)



Cualquier vídeo vale, quitándole la música, pero a cámara lenta...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Es un genio.


----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Estoy ahora en ese lado de YT...tomando una Grolsch bien fría, escuchando las tranquilitas de SWANS y viendo gente cayendo ladera abajo detrás de un queso a cámara lenta...me siento bien, relajado y en paz.
> 
> (Me salto la intro, muy buena...)
> 
> ...



Si estás viendo ese vídeo sin aburrirte es que has entrado en trance o estás borrachín.

No deja de alucinarme lo mucho que te gusta lo lúgubre (¿fuiste gótico o algo parecido en la juventud?)...bueno, lo que más me sorprende es ¡que te hace feliz! ¡jajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Borracho hoy no acabo porque tengo cosas importantes que hacer mañana, pero por ganas... 

La Blood Promise del "The Great Annihilator" dura 4:17, pero hay esta versión de este directo ("Swans are dead") que dura 15:18 y es absolutamente criminal.
Me he comprado el cd, tengo que tenerlo. Sobre todo, por el mensaje que tiene puesto en su canal:

"Hello, thank you for listening to our music. I hope it gives you some joy and pleasure.

I am pleased that you have discovered our music through this medium. I view this experience as the equivalent of previewing a record in a record store in days of old. However, if you wish to experience the music in its' fullest form, I would strongly encourage you to acquire it in a physical format you can bring into your home. Not only will you then be able to experience the richest version of the music sonically, but you will also be afforded the opportunity to enjoy the tangible artwork, which was conceived in tandem with the music, and serves as a further portal to experiencing the total conceptual and spiritual and emotional content of the work we have labored, lovingly, to bring to you.

I love you,

- Michael Gira / Swans / Young God Records "

Con el "I love you..." me ganó, que tengo mi corazoncito...

Es brutal, es psicomagia de esa o algo...esto está a otro nivel.


----------



## Roquete (9 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Borracho hoy no acabo porque tengo cosas importantes que hacer mañana, pero por ganas...
> 
> La Blood Promise del "The Great Annihilator" dura 4:17, pero hay esta versión de este directo ("Swans are dead") que dura 15:18 y es absolutamente criminal.
> Me he comprado el cd, tengo que tenerlo. Sobre todo, por el mensaje que tiene puesto en su canal:
> ...



Por cierto, han abierto un hilo que se llama "El hilo de las canciones bonitas", ¿serías tan amable de pasarte por él y poner la (o una de las) canción más "bonita" que hayas escuchado?. Tengo curiosidad por ver cuál podría ser.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Por cierto, han abierto un hilo que se llama "El hilo de las canciones bonitas", ¿serías tan amable de pasarte por él y poner la (o una de las) canción más "bonita" que hayas escuchado?. Tengo curiosidad por ver cuál podría ser.



Claro, por ejemplo "Treasure" de The Cure. 

Voy pa´ allá.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Lo de la psicomagia...



...hay que ir a verlos, pero con la cabeza muy fría, no vaya a ser que "no vuelvas"


----------



## Roquete (10 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Lo de la psicomagia...
> 
> 
> 
> ...hay que ir a verlos, pero con la cabeza muy fría, no vaya a ser que "no vuelvas"



Más que psicomagia parece Reiki o una Bola de Dragón degenerada y sin efectos especiales ¡jajaja!. 

Después de ver el vídeo entiendo que te dijera que te quiere en su mensaje ¡jajaja!


----------



## Hermericus (10 Jun 2022)

Acabo de descubrir el hilo, he ojeado algunas paginas y estan algunos de mis discos preferidos. Si etan ya puestos estos ,sorry.


----------



## Hermericus (10 Jun 2022)

Un disco infravalorado de MO, pero que es uno de mis favoritos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Más que psicomagia parece Reiki o una Bola de Dragón degenerada y sin efectos especiales ¡jajaja!.
> 
> Después de ver el vídeo entiendo que te dijera que te quiere en su mensaje ¡jajaja!



Nos quiere a todos por igual.


----------



## Otrasvidas (10 Jun 2022)

No sé si ha salido ya:









Images and Words - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> No sé si ha salido ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De 1992...que producción tan limpia, no?


----------



## Roquete (10 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Nos quiere a todos por igual.



No es cierto, de hecho, creo que parte de esos rayos invisibles que enviaba eran descargas contra los que usamos Spotify ¡jajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No es cierto, de hecho, creo que parte de esos rayos invisibles que enviaba eran descargas contra los que usamos Spotify ¡jajaja!



Estaba buscando este vídeo y ya lo encontré...



Llevo desde ayer muy enchufado a Celebrity Lifestyle...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jun 2022)

@Roquete 

...en el hilo de las "canciones bonitas" no me hacen ningún caso, así que te la pongo aquí...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


>


----------



## Berrón (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Roquete (11 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @Roquete
> 
> ...en el hilo de las "canciones bonitas" no me hacen ningún caso, así que te la pongo aquí...



Es que la gente abre estos hilos y luego no hacen ni puñetero caso, les basta solo con subir cosas que probablemente nadie está escuchando. Igual que el de cine, no hay verdadera interacción.

Por cierto, gracias por ponérmela aquí porque no he vuelto al hilo (muchas de las canciones están trilladísimas y no aportan nada. A mi me gustaría un hilo de: las canciones bonitas no trilladas...como la tuya).

Más "por cierto": la canción es muy bonita; bonita-lúgubre, como Dios manda. ¡jajaja!. La he incorporado en Spotify, a ver dónde me manda el algoritmo con las últimas incorporaciones. ç
A Swan no lo meto que es demasiado difícil para mí (pero he escuchado todo lo que has subido...con estupefacción, pero lo he escuchado ¡jajaja!). Hay música que solo la gente que sabe muchísimo de música puede escuchar.


----------



## Wotan2021 (11 Jun 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Acabo de descubrir el hilo, he ojeado algunas paginas y estan algunos de mis discos preferidos. Si etan ya puestos estos ,sorry.



Maravillosos los dos.


----------



## Roquete (11 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Madre mía, es que tienes una música para cada cosa. Me gusta, he visto que son poemas del romanticismo acompañados de música. No puedo meterlo en mi listado de Spotify porque no está...¡cabrones! ¡jajaja!..


----------



## Roquete (11 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Maravillosos los dos.



@Wotan2021, anímate a poner los discos que tú crees que son imprescindibles .


----------



## Hermericus (11 Jun 2022)




----------



## Wotan2021 (11 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @Wotan2021, anímate a poner los discos que tú crees que son imprescindibles .



Mi lista sería interminable. In the Court of the Crimson King estaría seguro. Así sin pensar mucho, Abbey Road, Revolver y Sgt Pepper (Beatles), OK Computer (Radiohead), Homogenic (Bjork), Sticky Fingers y Exile on Main St (Rolling Stones), Physical Graffity (Led Zeppelin), Blue (Joni Mitchell), Songs in the Key of Life (Stevie Wonder), Achtung Baby (U2), Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd), Electric Ladyland (Jimi Hendrix), Ziggy Stardust (Bowie)... eso solo de rock-pop, si empiezo con las listas de clásica y jazz no acabaría nunca.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Mi lista sería interminable. In the Court of the Crimson King estaría seguro. Así sin pensar mucho, Abbey Road, Revolver y Sgt Pepper (Beatles), OK Computer (Radiohead), Homogenic (Bjork), Sticky Fingers y Exile on Main St (Rolling Stones), Physical Graffity (Led Zeppelin), Blue (Joni Mitchell), Achtung Baby (U2), Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd), Electric Ladyland (Jimi Hendrix), Ziggy Stardust (Bowie)... eso solo de rock-pop, si empiezo con las listas de clásica y jazz no acabaría nunca.



Es curioso que van 50 páginas y (creo que ) nadie ha puesto el Achtung Baby. Bueno, creo que nada de U2...
Siempre me gustó "Acrobat"...


----------



## Roquete (11 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Mi lista sería interminable. In the Court of the Crimson King estaría seguro. Así sin pensar mucho, Abbey Road, Revolver y Sgt Pepper (Beatles), OK Computer (Radiohead), Homogenic (Bjork), Sticky Fingers y Exile on Main St (Rolling Stones), Physical Graffity (Led Zeppelin), Blue (Joni Mitchell), Achtung Baby (U2), Dark Side of the Moon (Pink Floyd), Electric Ladyland (Jimi Hendrix), Ziggy Stardust (Bowie)... eso solo de rock-pop, si empiezo con las listas de clásica y jazz no acabaría nunca.



¡Pon 3 de clásica que te parezcan especiales-esenciales-increíbles y que no sean lo típico! (si te parece bien, que lo digo en imperativo y da manía leerlo... pero no es mi intención).


----------



## Wotan2021 (11 Jun 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡Pon 3 de clásica que te parezcan especiales-esenciales-increíbles y que no sean lo típico! (si te parece bien, que lo digo en imperativo y da manía leerlo... pero no es mi intención).



Así sin pensar mucho, la 6a sinfonía de Mahler ( me gusta especialmente la grabación dirigida por Pierre Boulez), la 8a de Bruckner (me flipa aunque sea polémica la grabación de Celibidache con la filarmonica de Munich), y el 2o concierto para violín de Bartok con Menuhin y Furtwangler, en la edición con la sonata para violín solo. Por ejemplo, otro día diría otros 3.


----------



## Roquete (11 Jun 2022)

Wotan2021 dijo:


> Así sin pensar mucho, la 6a sinfonía de Mahler ( me gusta especialmente la grabación dirigida por Pierre Boulez), la 8a de Bruckner (me flipa aunque sea polémica la grabación de Celibidache con la filarmonica de Munich), y el 2o concierto para violín de Bartok con Menuhin y Furtwangler, en la edición con la sonata para violín solo. Por ejemplo, otro día diría otros 3.



Tus tres sirven a cualquiera que pase por aquí y quiera escuchar tres buenísimas obras (yo voy a escuchar, en cuanto pueda, las "versiones" que indicas). 
Otra persona que ponga otras tres y serán igualmente bien recibidas.


----------



## olalai (14 Jun 2022)

Igual lo habeis puesto ya por todo lo que representa. Para ser de unos novatos, una joya.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Jul 2022)

olalai dijo:


> Igual lo habeis puesto ya por todo lo que representa. Para ser de unos novatos, una joya.



Es un disco redondo. Prietísimo, no le sobra nada.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Jul 2022)

Venía a reflotar el hilo con esto. Porque este hilo pertenece a SWANS.


----------



## Roquete (6 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Venía a reflotar el hilo con esto. Porque este hilo pertenece a SWANS.



Gracias, por reflotar (te agradezco y refloto de nuevo). Cuando rescates el foro por vigésima vez, le cambiaré el nombre a "El hilo para celebrar a Swans".


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Sep 2022)

Lo de YT es acojonante. Estaba viendo esta entrevista y le piden una recomendación...



Aquí está:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Euron G. (1 Nov 2022)

The datsuns - The datsuns

Morcheeba - Big Calm

Héroes del Silencio - Senderos de traición

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Los 5 primeros


----------

